#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-08
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Are you here?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, yeah?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: PM?
<Noskcaj> sure
<chrisccoulson> is there anybody who enjoys debugging test failures and wants to get their hands dirty?
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.tag=moz-test-regression
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<smartboyhw> phillw: How ya doing today?
<phillw> hi smartboyhw I'm well, how's things with you?
<smartboyhw> phillw: good:)
<chrisccoulson> jibel, is there any way to find out the binary package version installed for autopkgtest runs? i can find the source package version in the test logs. it seems that the test runs fire when there is a new source package, but before the binary packages have built and become available
<chilicuil> ~~
<jibel> chrisccoulson, oh right, looking at the logs for run #149 of firefox-trunk version of the source package is firefox-trunk 23.0~a1~hg20130407r127941-0ubuntu1~umd1 and version of the binary is firefox-trunk 23.0~a1~hg20130405r127690-0ubuntu1~umd1
<jibel> hmmm
<jibel> chrisccoulson, okay, I've an idea how to fix that. thanks for pointing this out.
<chrisccoulson> jibel, awesome, thanks
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, phillw \o
<phillw> hiyas SergioMeneses
<phillw> balloons: you have mail :)
 * balloons looks
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> phillw, \o\
<phillw> SergioMenesesit looks a bit of a mess :(
<balloons> bah, nosckaj isn't about
<balloons> phillw, my thoughts are 1500 and 1499 are not the same
<balloons> 1465 is supposed to be for the small changes for ppc for netboot
<balloons> we can easily re-assign testcases to products if they are incorrect of course..
<balloons> in this case, I need the ppc testers help..
<phillw> balloons: what is the difference between 1499 and 1500 ? apart from we do actually check that tasksel is there on 1500 (always a good move).
<phillw> as for 1465 it is now an extension of 1499 (does the system re-boot), 1500 (we do actually have tasksel) and 1465 which says 'now install what you want'. I'm all for 1500, but what has 1465 got to do with testing the mini-iso has installed?
<phillw> I can just as easily follow up 1500 and put ubuntu-unity on it?
<phillw> let me just go and pull in the 13.04 tasksel to see what it offers :)
<phillw> balloons: It would be a good idea anyway, as I need to check it still offers LAMP :)
<phillw> balloons: I suggest you install it and see the number of choices :D
<balloons> phillw, the difference is booting
<balloons> one uses a mini iso
<balloons> the other uses a tarball and grub entry
<phillw> An application test case would be more fitting... launch it, offer how to navigate it, and then let a user flag up if one of the 42 options do not work.
<phillw> balloons: are you refering to 1501?
<phillw> balloons: ahh, 1500 ... yup, good application test, but it does assume you have a running system to edit the grub on. This is not really testing does the debian network iso actually work on a virgin system? As it is marked mandatory, it would mean that if the iso installs perfectly on a machine, it would not get passed because no one has carried out that test. Thus, it is, at best 'optional'.
<phillw> same as the pxe test also requires a running machine in order to tell it where to get the image from. If you have a blank formatted hard drive.... you cannot use either.
<phillw> IIRC, pxe is more used on VM's than actual kit?
<phillw> or on machines with a /boot partition which holds the minimal amount to actually get to "where do I boot from" :D
<phillw> balloons: I recall a similar discussion, when things went a bit crazy at 12.10 release. we could not test all the 'madatory' test cases for ppc-server, simply because we did not have the equipment, it was none other than the guy who 'looks after' mini/netboot  who said that as long as it boots and runs, that is enough for the iso-tracker......
<balloons> if you want to remove the tests as mandatory, that's also an option :-)
<phillw> balloons: I'll bounce the idea off colin watson, I cannot see him having an issue. the mini-netboot iso's simply 'arrive' from debian. Are you okay to have the mini-iso / netboot iso check to see that tasksel is actually there?
<phillw> I do think that is quite vital!
<balloons> check that you get a tasksel?
<balloons> why wouldn't you? I certainly hope you would :-)
<Noskcaj> the testing tracker is missing beta 2
<phillw> I will have a look through the test-cases and ensure that the check for task-sel does only list the options and not actually install anything (I am pretty darn sure that 1500 does this.
<phillw> balloons: as second point with using mini/netboot we only offer 'use entire disk', do you want me to check on if it supports side by side as an option?
<phillw> he he, i now have the daily mini-iso on my dedicated server.... let me try that command again on my own computer..... darn these windows!
<phillw> Noskcaj: you have a good point!
<phillw> I'm really scoring 0% on my observency checks this evening!
<Noskcaj> phillw, for mini-iso it's not really a daily. it will randomly update. i've seen it update 3 times a day once
<phillw> Noskcaj: all the beta 2's for the flavours are on http://phillw.net/isos/
<phillw> Noskcaj: we were discussing that some of mandatory test cases, are not.
<Noskcaj> phillw, i'm able to get them, i'm just surprised they aren't on the tracker.
<phillw> I'll let balloons go and check with the -release team where the Beta 2 entry went :D
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, yea, I noticed it was gone also
<balloons> it was misplaced as archived
<phillw> I think stephane may have gone AFK.
<balloons> i'll fix it now
<Noskcaj> on the topic of the testcases, why do only kubuntu and ubuntu have lvm + encryption
<balloons> done :-)
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm sure I saw it on lubuntu? It is part of ubiquity which we all share?
<Noskcaj> phillw, yeah
<phillw> well, not ubiquity, as that is the GUI.. but the script for part-man
<phillw> Noskcaj: the mini-isos arrive as per release from debian, there has been one occaission when the -release team did not update the iso-tracker. And knowing full well "Sod's Law" it was the day when one of the L-QA team installed the iso, and it failed :D
<Noskcaj> for anyone willing to help, i'm working on a magazine article foe xubuntu at http://pad.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-articles-testing
<phillw> Noskcaj: well, you have the classroom sessions; along with news of what did not work in 12.10 and will be resolved in 13.04 :)
<Noskcaj> also, i'm going for membership. can someone have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've added mine, but it does need a bit of 'tidying up' :)
<phillw> (not my refernce... the page).
<Noskcaj> phillw, yeah, i'll work on that soon
<JoseeAntonioR> phillw: classroom sessions, you said?
<phillw> JoseeAntonioR:  who did?>
<JoseeAntonioR> phillw: you
<JoseeAntonioR> mentioned Noskcaj he'd have the classroom sessions
<phillw> JoseeAntonioR: indeed, I am guilty as charged.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_3
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, you meant the past sessions
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<phillw> it is for a reference, as in what he HAS done, not what he WILL do (although, he WILL be holding classroom sessions again :P )
<phillw> as will all of us, plus some new comers :)
 * phillw looks at JoseeAntonioR and listens to SergioMeneses laughing :D
<SergioMeneses> hey!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, why?
<phillw> SergioMenesesthe aren't that bad to do (classroom sessions), are they?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I don't know
<phillw> where you not there for  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_4 SergioMeneses?
<phillw> has you listed!
<SergioMeneses> :O
<phillw> Don't tell me you got a 'sick note; from your mummy and chickened out :P
<SergioMeneses> phillw, what is wrong?
<phillw> SergioMeneses you where on those classroom sessions ?!!!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, yes, testing on laptops
<SergioMeneses> phillw, why are you asking that?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ?
<phillw> SergioMeneses that was answered on ##phillw earlier?
<phillw> stop confusing me as switch from chromium over to Ffox as my main browser!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, lol
<SergioMeneses> ok
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-09
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> pong
<SergioMeneses> balloons, will be with community http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/09/uds-13-05-ubuntus-second-online-developer-summit/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'm pretty sure I'll be with the LC
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> balloons, what sort of session do we want to plan for vUDS 13.05?
<smartboyhw> s/session/session(s)/
<balloons> smartboyhw, anything you feel might be needed I'm open to hearing about
<balloons> the sessions that are going to be planned now are extensions of what we've done in the past.. talk about what we've done, progress, and what we need to do for the next few months
<balloons> talk about testing, talk about the new platforms, talk about how we test, about community and growth, etc
<smartboyhw> balloons, cadence still? How to grow?
<balloons> yep
<smartboyhw> I am personally thinking of some sort of system, that one testcase admin would produce one testcase for one app for one cadence week...
 * smartboyhw thinks there is too many "one"s.
<smartboyhw> balloons, ^
<smartboyhw> Not necessary *one* testcase:P
<balloons> lol
<balloons> you mean make a new testcase every cadence week?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yep:P
<balloons> chilicuil, SergioMenesesAFK  what's the status on brasero test?
<smartboyhw> balloons, for final cadence week of 13.04 I rather want people to really focus more on ISO testing. We can spot the bugs earlier so that the teams wouldn't spend so limited time doing bug fixing.
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes, isos have been increasingly the most important piece of testing as we have gotten later into the cycle
<smartboyhw> balloons, so for Final Cadence 13.04 (\o/) I am proposing just doing laptop testing and image testing.
<chilicuil> hey balloons, good morning, I've reviewed it, I'm waiting to SergioMenesesAFK to change it or drop my review
<balloons> chilicuil, kk.. that's what it looked like, I just wanted to make sure that was the case :-)
<chilicuil> balloons: =)
<balloons> smartboyhw, that's pretty much what's going to happen
<balloons> anyone on raring here? can you tell me if you open gnumeric if you have scrollbars?
<balloons> because I don't...
<jibel> balloons, confirmed no overlay scrollbars
<balloons> jibel, ty.. I'll go looking for a bug
<charliepurple1> Hey, I need to do a memtest for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1165684 - located in the grub menu, but the grub menu doesn't come up in 13.04 - I tried holding escape while booting, I'd prefer a nosplash boot anyway.... is there any other way to do this?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1165684 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell Inspiron 9300- kernel panic - unable to handle kernel paging request at 0498efff" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> charliepurple1, press shift while booting
<charliepurple1> Cool, thanks. I'll give that a shot.
<balloons> you could also add a brief delay to the menu so it appears ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello!
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine and you ?
<balloons> good.. just making plans
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have worked on a Totem autopilot test
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's not complete as I could not do everything
<balloons> ohh totem
<balloons> cool -- what all works?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but maybe I can push it to launchpad for when we have time to hack it
<Letozaf_> balloons, there are parts missing because I got errors so I left them commented
<Letozaf_> balloons, it works but there are some missing parts, like clicking on the exit full screen button for example
<balloons> gotcha
<balloons> did you push it into the repo?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will now just wanted to let  you know
<balloons> :-) I'll give it a run once it's there
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you've got time otherwise doesn't matter  I immagine that testing Raring now is more important
<balloons> I can give it a run to see it in action :-)
<balloons> always fun
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure! I will let you know when I've pushed it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed it, so when you wanna have fun it's there :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-10
<pitti_> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<shadeslayer> stgraber: is there an automated tool that can check if packages from PPA's are installable?
<jibel> shadeslayer, did you look at piuparts? although I don't know how well it would support PPAs.
<jibel> good morning everyone :)
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> jibel: hmm, piuparts expects a deb to be passed to it
<shadeslayer> I basically want something like : a clean miniman ubuntu install -> add PPA -> install package
<jibel> shadeslayer, you can pass a package name with option --apt, what I don't know is how to add a PPA. I must be possible to inject a sources.list with the PPA and the associated key into the chroot
<jibel> s/I must/It must
<shadeslayer> yeah I think I know how to do that
<shadeslayer> you can specify multiple mirrors
<shadeslayer> so pass the first -m argument as the official mirror
<shadeslayer> the second one as the PPA
<shadeslayer> jibel: thanks, piuparts works
<shadeslayer> or .. well .. kind of
<shadeslayer> 5m52.5s ERROR: FAIL: Package purging left files on system:
<shadeslayer> there's --warn-on-leftovers-after-purge though
<shadeslayer> will just use that
<jibel> pitti, I pushed the notifications for autopkgtest to production. For the moment, notifications are still sent to ubuntu-testing-notifications@lists.ubuntu.com and the person who should be normally notified is in the body of the message.
<jibel> it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694931/
<pitti> jibel: oh, nice!!
<jibel> pitti, the recipient is the last uploader of the package or the person who created the publication for sync requests.
<pitti> jibel: are these sent on state changes only, or for every failure?
<jibel> pitti, on state change, but that's what I want to verify. I had to trick the email publisher because "1rst-failure only" notifications are not supported on our version of this plugin.
<pitti> very nice
<smartboyhw> balloons, go and write a testimonial for Noskcaj's Ubuntu membership in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj
<smartboyhw> That extends to everybody
<smartboyhw> phillw, you aren't going to be happy, but Lubuntu isn't included in http://www.zdnet.com/five-operating-system-alternatives-to-windows-8-and-xp-7000013765/?s_cid=e539
<pitti> l
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, hey hey got any time to write a testimonial for Noskcaj?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, for what?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, membership.
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu membership?
<SergioMeneses> ok
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, yep:)
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I'm working now but I'll write it to night
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, :)
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj is only 14 years old!!!
 * SergioMeneses feels so old
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I am 14:P
 * smartboyhw wonders why two 14-year-olds can join Ubuntu QA at around the same time....
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I'm 24
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, phillw is older than you:P
 * smartboyhw wonders balloons age
 * smartboyhw points SergioMeneses at JoseeAntonioR who is also 14 (or 15?)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm 16
<JoseeAntonioR> and didn't exactly join QA
<C1sM0> Hello, does anyone know how to find out if my laptop's hardware information was submitted to the Ubuntu Friendly Website?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, I know. I'm trying to prove that SergioMeneses is quite old:P
<SergioMeneses> aaaaah!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, um actually I heard a 14-year-old Italian LoCo guy running for membership next week (not Noskcaj, he will run on early May for the 2200 UTC one)
<SergioMeneses> C1sM0, hi! look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly/Process
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, when I was 14 ubuntu didn't exist
<C1sM0> Thanks SergioMeneses
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, true:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-) Let's say I'm twice your age -- how's that?
<smartboyhw> balloons, :P
<SergioMeneses> balloons, is 24 ?
<SergioMeneses> lol - 28
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, duh it's 28.
<balloons> :-)
 * smartboyhw needs to teach elementary maths:)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jajaja
<smartboyhw> balloons, you written one yet?
<C1sM0> SergioMeneses, can I ask one more question? On the TestDrive under the Xubuntu Tab I have 2 ISO listed, is that a bug?
<smartboyhw> C1sM0, that's an already filed bug.
<smartboyhw> balloons was supposed to fix that:P
<SergioMeneses> C1sM0, you have 2 isos for the same system, right?
<C1sM0> yes
<SergioMeneses> C1sM0, yes, but we are working on it, don't worry ;)
<C1sM0> Ok, Thanks
<balloons> smartboyhw, written one what?
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. yes i remember you wanted me to fix testdrive :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, testimonial for Ubuntu membership for Noskcaj:)
<smartboyhw> balloons, yep.
<balloons> ohh.. of course!
<smartboyhw> balloons, do your Canonical Community Team first:P
<balloons> yes, it's on the list.. I was excitied to see him going for membership
<smartboyhw> balloons, +1
<smartboyhw> Sadly he is running for the 2200 UTC one, if not I would do some live-time support.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, balloons are you working on testdrive now?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, not me.
<smartboyhw> I said that if balloons doesn't work on it I won't:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jejeje
<balloons> lol.. smartboyhw at the moment, no I'm not working on it :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, boo:P
<balloons> ohh.. SergioMeneses since your here :-) I was going merges for ubuntu manual tests.. how's brasero?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, is done!
<SergioMeneses> I'm going to merge it
<balloons> woot!
<balloons> probably an unknown word to all of you ...
<smartboyhw> balloons, I heard it many times before in different channels.
<balloons> means 'yay!'
<smartboyhw> balloons, I think you should get your nick "guitara" in Forums changed to "balloons"
<balloons> is that possible?
<smartboyhw> balloons, ask elfy:P
<SergioMeneses> balloons, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/brasero-tests2/+merge/158156
<SergioMeneses> bug 1157481
<ubot5> bug 1157481 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: brasero" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157481
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ran the script?
<smartboyhw> Bah no diff yet:(
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, javier script?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, yep.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, no, I only had to do some changes
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, OK....
<balloons> SergioMeneses, smartboyhw .. I always spell check and check formatting using the script.. Part of doing the review :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I have no diff:P
<smartboyhw> I like LP diffs to do the thing for me.
<balloons> ahh.. more so than bzr diff?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yep.
<balloons> you can use an external tool with bzr diff if you want to
<smartboyhw> bzr diff is way too long that exceeds the terminal (especially when I am packaging)
<balloons> I like a tool called 'meld'. But I'm with you.. lp diff's are quite nice.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jajaja
<smartboyhw> balloons, they are COLOURFUL:P
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, what's jajaja?!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, you can work with bazzar explorer
 * smartboyhw feels quite annoyed being jajaja-ed by SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> o0
<balloons> huehue
 * balloons enjoys culture!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, awesome, ok so smartboyhw did you want to review?
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<smartboyhw> balloons, no. I am just doing the check that's all.
<smartboyhw> I need to sleep:(
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, :O
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, already something wrong
<smartboyhw> <dd>No sound is heard</dd>
<smartboyhw> Oops sorry my fault:P
 * smartboyhw has bloody eyes today
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, take a rest ;)
 * smartboyhw gives up the manual review. (Should be alright though)
<balloons> and he's out :-)
<balloons> ok SergioMeneses I'll keep on the review then :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok
<balloons> SergioMeneses, the 'supr' button?
<balloons> you mean the minus sign?
<balloons> the remove all looks like a broom
<balloons> the add looks like a plus sign
<balloons> ohh.. maybe you meant subtract?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, yes, the supr button, you can remove files with it
<balloons> 'supr' doesn't make sense to me
<SergioMeneses> balloons, we can change it, delete key?
<balloons> I would call the icon a minus sign, or perhaps subtract. Pressing the delete key also invokes the shortcut to remove it
<balloons> but I'm confused what got lost in translation with 'supr'.. what does it mean?
<balloons> smartboyhw, we're forum friends now :-)
<balloons> good night!
<smartboyhw> balloons: :) will be idling here though.
<balloons> OHH.. you mean the super button? like the windows button?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it is my bad,  "supr" key is the "delete" key in English
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ahh.. that's it
<balloons> enter = intro
<SergioMeneses> yes, the same
<balloons> retroceso = backspace
<balloons> supr = delete
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses fix fix...:P
<SergioMeneses> balloons, correct
<balloons> yes to an english user supr is confusing.. potentially meaning the super button, windows button, meta key
<balloons> or nothing at all :-)
<balloons> hehe.. awesome
<SergioMeneses> but we can fix it only changing "supr" - "delete" ?
<balloons> isn't being multilingual fun?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes.. change it to delete
<balloons> it makes sense then :-0
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sometimes
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<balloons> ok let me finish in case anything else is found
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok
<smartboyhw> balloons: Mwahaha get yourself an Ubuntu member custom avatar in Ubuntu Forums.
 * smartboyhw has a Kubuntu member one.
<balloons> Can you change "<dd>The selected file is spliting in N tracks, each one with a 10min duration</dd>" to "<dd>The selected file is split into N tracks, each one with a 10min duration</dd>"
<balloons> again: "<dd>The selected file is splited in 3 tracks</dd>" to "<dd>The selected file is split into 3 tracks</dd>"
<balloons> "<dd>The main "New Audio Disc Project" window is displayed with the file splited in 3 chuncks</dd>" to "<dd>The main "New Audio Disc Project" window is displayed with the file split into 3 chunks</dd>"
<SergioMeneses> balloons, did you check Javier's revisions about brasero testcase?
<smartboyhw> balloons you did see what I say right?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, not really, why?
<SergioMeneses> always is good to have more points of view
<balloons> SergioMeneses, there's a few other minor misspellings.. I usually just fix them
<balloons> I don't see anything else confusing tho :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect
<SergioMeneses> so, let me work on this changes
<balloons> perfect.. then I'll do the spell check and commit it :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, custom avatar's
<balloons> ohh boy
<balloons> I like plain
<smartboyhw> balloons: Boo:P
<SergioMeneses> balloons, the new changes are here! https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/brasero-testcase/+merge/158168
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ohh a new proposal? I believe you can just commit to the branch you proposed to update..
<balloons> anyways, ok, I'll grab this
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I've updated the last one
<SergioMeneses> ok, lunchtime
<balloons> anyone have a non-raring install handy who can confirm something for me?
<Letozaf_> balloons, me
<balloons> hey Letozaf_ ;-)
<balloons> ohh.. now nautilus crashes fun
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey!
<balloons> so, it seems if you have a file operations window open, you can't open a new nautilus window
<balloons> or tab
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! let me try I have 12.10
<balloons> yea.. so try copying a big file or overwriting one (so the dialog pops up) and then try and open a new window or tab
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, just a second
<Letozaf_> balloons, no crash for me, I copied an ISO to my desktop from Downloads directory, while I was copying I opened another nautilus window and also a another tab, but everything went fine
<balloons> bizarre..
<balloons> nautilus crashed after I did it as well
<balloons> so maybe something raring specific
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try it in Raring on my notebook
<balloons> I'll try and recreate it in a second ;-)
<balloons> I need to copy some files.. lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, no crashes on Raring either for me
<balloons> very interesting...
<Letozaf_> balloons, weired !
<balloons> well.. there might be more to it
<balloons> I was doing an sshfs transfer specifically. also I have some ppa stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, no logs ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, to find what it could be ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me se if I can do a sshfs, and then copy and open a window/tab
<balloons> Letozaf_, no.. I'm trying again right now tho
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> works this time.. well.. what the heck
<balloons> Letozaf_, I did get a crash, so it must have been something else
<balloons> but it wouldn't let me report because of the third party stuff I have
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you got the crash in /var/crash
<balloons> yep
<balloons> it's big 25 mb ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe you are lucky and find something just peaking at it
<balloons> Letozaf_, does your nautilus get really slow tho during the transer?
<balloons> it's really glitchy for me, though it's working.. I mean, it's locking up and asking me if I want to force quit it stays locked for so long
<balloons> ohh and look.. hehe
<balloons> so that took about a minute for the window to respond
<Letozaf_> balloons, no but probably I was copying only one ISO and it ended too quickly
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try to copy something bigger or more ISO's
<balloons> yea.. or limit your upload speed to like nothing so it takes forever :-)
<balloons> but after a minute of copying nautilus is very noticeably slow for me
<balloons> but only opening a new window or tab. the existing windows and tabs operate fine
<balloons> there is something in there that is preventing things from loading until it timesout or something
<balloons> maybe I can just blame fuse
<balloons> I have the sshfs happening via nautilus
<balloons> not sure that was clear
<balloons> it's mounted and being copied via nautilus
<Letozaf_> balloons, I did not have sshfs maybe that is the cause
<Letozaf_> balloons, I could try to do the same
<balloons> I think it is
<balloons> now that it's ended everything is back to normal
<Letozaf_> balloons, it does not happen to me on Raring :( I opened a ssh connection on my PC from my notebook copied a big folder to another nautilus window on my notebook and meanwhile opened other nautilus windows and tabs, but everything seems fine
<balloons> via sshfs right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, did you try to reboot maybe it's something that will go away after reboot
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes via sshfs
<Letozaf_> balloons, I opened nautilus and selected connect to server
<Letozaf_> balloons, ssh to my PC and copied from my PC to my notebook
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway in the past something similar happened to me but random
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean nautilus going like grey while doing things like copying files
<balloons> right.. there's something funny going on
<balloons> I have connections to other servers listed too
<balloons> it'll take more debugging, but thank you for your help
<balloons> it seems it's something more specific to me
<balloons> so that's good
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> SergioMenesesAFK, you about?
<phillw> balloons: do we have contact people for ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu-kylin?
<balloons> phillw, sure
 * balloons notes he's going to ask for names
<phillw> balloons: yeah, we did make a start on a page with us on for the flavours, not too sure what happened to it...
<phillw> soz balloons, WiFi was having a bad moment
<balloons> no worries
<phillw> Grr!!!!
<phillw> balloons: hopefully I'm back as stable... (reboot of computer and router). The question was leading to an email request for teams to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams I'm not sure if all teams are aware of this area. Is it worth forwarding to the 'general' ubuntu-quality email list? (-gnome and -kylin) may not have anyone subscribed to the community-announce list
<balloons> yea ;-)
<phillw> I'll forward it, i didn't want to cause unwanted emails going out :)
<balloons> phillw, umm yea you should let those new teams know about it
<phillw> balloons: I hope that you have got at least one person from each on the ubuntu-quality mailing list? :)
<balloons> I can't force them to signup, haha :-)
<balloons> but I can simply add them
<balloons> mwahahah
 * balloons notes he hasn't done that
<phillw> Let me know when it is done, and I'll forward it to the mailing list.
<phillw> btw, good evening Noskcaj :)
<Noskcaj> morning phillw
<phillw> I'll have to adopt silverlions' welcome .... "Good $local_time_zone " :P
<phillw> or "Good $local_time" which I think he uses :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, lol
<phillw> balloons: I've just re-read that comment, are you adding them to the QA mailing list, or will you manually forward to those people?
<phillw> balloons: so far, I know that Jun Ma is a member from kylin, i am trying to dig through my archives are announcing the mirror to the -gnome who it is on there. I'm +99% sure that they also have some one on the list.
<phillw> balloons: email sent....
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-11
<balloons> phillw, gnome = jbicha
<phillw> balloons: I sort of guessed that, but it is better asked in their channel :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ping
<balloons> SergioMeneses, howdy
<SergioMeneses> balloons, did you need me?
<SergioMenesesAFK> seeee
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ah.. no we're all set
<balloons> brasero is merged :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect!
<balloons> quite a nice testcase
<balloons> i even found a bug running through it
<balloons> which is always good.. :-0
<SergioMeneses> balloons, a huge testcase
<SergioMeneses> :O
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<pitti> hey dholbach
<pitti> jibel: nice progress yesterday!
<jibel> pitti, dholbach bonjour
<dholbach> salut mes amis
<jibel> pitti, thanks. About stdin test for python2.7 what do you think is the right fix? skip the test if stdin is redirected?
<pitti> jibel: or fix the test to not use stdin, but an fd created by itself
<smartboyhw> Hiyas Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw. FYI i can only be on for 20min
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I wrote a testimonial for you:) I asked balloons and SergioMenesesAFK to do that, but they haven't:)
<Noskcaj> thanks, i'd asked balloons but he hadn't had time. i just hope i will be able to make the meeting (school and sleeping make it hard)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, :)
<Noskcaj> thanks for adding yourself to the whoweare smartboyhw
<xnox> raring-desktop-i386-smoke-lvm failed, but it's in failure command due to not able to resolve the internet domains correctly to fetch the new packages.
<smartboyhw> If any people haven't added themselves to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre please do:)
<plars> cjwatson: ssh to cdimage gets through the firewall now for me, but now I'm getting nothing returned by the command I'm telling it to run. If I try to ssh without a command to run on the other end, I get back "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0" Is that something IS needs to fix still? or is there something I need to do to work around that
<cjwatson> plars: what command were you trying to run?
<cjwatson> not seeing any logs on my end
<cjwatson> though I can't read auth.log
<plars> cjwatson: at first I was just trying to have it run "/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/mark-current --help", but I even tried something like "uname -a" to see if it was just the command
<cjwatson> well, that certainly ought to have worked
<cjwatson> let me ask IS to help investigate
<cjwatson> I mean, the former should have given you something
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping
<balloons> smartboyhw, pong
<smartboyhw> balloons, should we go and get some events again for testing before Final release?
<balloons> smartboyhw, we could consider doing something
<balloons> what were you thinking?
<smartboyhw> balloons, good question, hadn't thought about that:P
<balloons> I thought i had till today to put noskcaj's testimonial in.. but I see he was accepted ;-)
<balloons> he got one from me anyway :-)
<balloons> err wait
<balloons> no I'm good :-) sweetness
<smartboyhw> balloons, accepted what!?
 * balloons is confused :-)
<balloons> he gets voted on tonight
<balloons> which is err sometime tomorrow for you
<balloons> see how this is confusing?
<smartboyhw> balloons, srsly?
 * smartboyhw needs to check on the date.
<smartboyhw> balloons, no
<balloons> wait.. I'm confused again
<balloons> yea, he has 3 weeks to wait
<smartboyhw> The next meeting should be the first Thursday of May :P
<balloons> he missed april
<balloons> lololol
<smartboyhw> lolololololol
<balloons> anyways, yes, thoughts?
<smartboyhw> balloons, Google+ Hangouts again?:P
<smartboyhw> Or just simple IRC support?
<balloons> both are fun
<smartboyhw> balloons, and both of them are good.
<smartboyhw> balloons, possibly best to go ask in ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com what to do:)
<balloons> sure, that's an idea
<balloons> but you'll need to pitch a few different things for best results
<smartboyhw> balloons, speaking of this, do you remember an very old action item that traces it's roots back to the time when we have IRC meetings?
<smartboyhw> Update qa.ubuntu.com :P
<smartboyhw> balloons, we can pitch:P
<cjwatson> plars: I've added some debugging at my end.  Could you try again with "/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/mark-current --help"?
<smartboyhw> balloons, you updated the "getting involved" page
<plars> cjwatson: same result, I get no output from it
<smartboyhw> But in the main page you didn't update the box "Join Ubuntu QA:"
<cjwatson> I wasn't expecting any change at your end
<cjwatson> But it's given me a log to prove that it's getting through to my code
<smartboyhw> It still has meetings and the old mailling list (ubuntu-qa@lists.ubuntu.com)
<plars> cjwatson: gotcha
<cjwatson> plars: try again (https://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-cdimage/revision/1237)
<plars> cjwatson: that works now, thanks!
<cjwatson> plars: I'd suggest trying a real (if no-op) operation too
<cjwatson> plars: e.g. /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/mark-current -p ubuntu -s raring -t desktop -a i386 20130411
<cjwatson> (or '-i daily-live' instead of '-t desktop' if that's the form you'll be preferring)
<plars> cjwatson: I was trying to see if I could work out the right set of options
<plars> mark-current: error: unrecognised project 'ubuntu'
<plars> cjwatson: ^
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes I know ;)
<cjwatson> errr
<smartboyhw> balloons, :P
<cjwatson> plars: working on it, fwiw, some complications
<plars> cjwatson: np
<cjwatson> plars: try again
<plars> cjwatson: mark-current -p ubuntu -s raring -t desktop -a i386 20130411: success
<plars> :)
<cjwatson> plars: the delay was me adding that output, upon deciding that Unix silent-on-success behaviour was unhelpful here
<cjwatson> (especially as it was also silent-on-failure)
<plars> cjwatson: thanks for that, it's nice to have some feedback that it worked
<jrr> I'd like to draw some attention to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1066591
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066591 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "regression: desktop icons no longer scaled down" [Low,Triaged]
<jrr> check out the attached screenshot
<jrr> hilariously bad experience for anyone who manages to get an xpm icon in their xfce application menu
<balloons> jrr.. ohh.. no scaling on the icons eh?
<dholbach> gema, happy birthday! :)
<jrr> oh cool the xpm scaling issue affects unity as well http://imgur.com/0gE4Vop
<jrr> what package would that be?
<jrr> (sidenode - it's too hard to find/file a bug like this)
<jrr> s/node/note/
<balloons> jrr, that's crazy
<balloons> but I don't see that happening to me
<balloons> umm.. hmm
<balloons> anything else besides nvidia causing the issue?
<jrr> balloons: do you have any .desktop things pointing to .xpm icons?
<jrr> I can give you mine if you'd like to test
<balloons> jrr, just wondering if there was any that people could use to confirm
<balloons> I'd be happy to confirm it as well
<jrr> I filed this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1168081
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1168081 in unity (Ubuntu) "xpm icon not scaling" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> hence my asking :-)
<jrr> sure, just a sec
<jrr> balloons: okay, attached to the above-linked bug
 * balloons looks
<jrr> I suspect you need only edit one of your existing .desktops and point it to the xpm
<balloons> ok, and this is a regression.. it scaled in quantal, precise, etc?
<jrr> I don't know when/if it worked correctly, but I have it occuring on updated 12.10 and 13.04
<jrr> balloons: repro?
 * balloons wonders if xpm's ever scaled
<balloons> jrr, not yet
<balloons> jrr, hmm so trying in unity without luck yet
<jrr> I think you might need to log out/in for it to take if you edit an existing .desktop
<balloons> rofl
<balloons> confirmed
<jrr> =D
<jrr> it's pretty jarring
<jrr> it's even better on xfce https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136987534/xfce_big_icon_2.png
<balloons> jrr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1066591
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066591 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "regression: desktop icons no longer scaled down" [Low,Triaged]
<balloons> there's something underlying this
<jrr> in earlier googling I found references to gdk-pixbuf
<balloons> from mutliple reports, this started in 12.10.. yes, it's underlying gtk issue
<balloons> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=686514
<ubot5> Gnome bug 686514 in general "gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file_at_scale() fails to scale xpm images" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<balloons> looks like there is a fix.. you could link it and try and get a patch in
<balloons> also https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9615 is relevant to you
<ubot5> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9615 in Libxfce4panel "When using an Image as an icon (.xpm), XFCE does not resize in the popup menu" [Normal,New]
<balloons> probably should dupe your new bug, link to the old bugs and add those upstream links to them :-
<balloons> make sense?
<balloons> then if your really ambitious, try the upstream patch out..
<jrr> not that ambitious
<jrr> maybe when I have some time this weekend
<balloons> :-) no worries.. that was fun to track down
<jrr> where'd you find the link to the gnome bug?
<balloons> I browsed around on there trackers
<balloons> hello Noskcaj, Letozaf
<balloons> Noskcaj, meet Devo-Kun . He's interested in xubuntu autopilot tests
<Noskcaj> hey balloons, i think i found some new autopilot guys ;)
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-)
<Noskcaj> hello Devo-Kun
<Devo-Kun> Hi
<Letozaf> balloons, Noskcaj  Hello!
<balloons> Letozaf is our resident autopilot expert!
 * balloons smiles
<Noskcaj> balloons, sorry to put you in charge of all this after i started it, i'm oing to be away till sunday
<Noskcaj> and Letozaf, same apology
 * Letozaf smiles
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol.. recruiting new minds never needs an apology
<balloons> So Devo-Kun several ways to go from here. if you've never seen how autopilot works, feel free to branch the project and run some of them
<balloons> or run some of the unity tests on your box already
<Devo-Kun> OK
<Devo-Kun> Is this the Wiki page you mentioned? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Autopilot
<Noskcaj> yep,
<Devo-Kun> Great!
<balloons> if something is confusing you can blame me, but then let me know.. I'd be happy to fix :-)
<Letozaf> Devo-Kun, nice to meet you, if you need help   just ping me :)
<Devo-Kun> Thanks!
<Devo-Kun> I will.
<Devo-Kun> I'm going to dig in to the AutoPilot stuff a little later.
<Devo-Kun> Is there a place where the AutoPilot tests that already exist for Xubuntu are stored?
<Devo-Kun> And is there a place where "user stories" for potential new AutoPilot tests are listed?
<balloons> Devo-Kun, at the moment, there are none targetted for xubuntu
<Devo-Kun> Fair enough.
<balloons> we use the trello board for potentials.. however, any existing manual testcase is game
<Devo-Kun> That's probably the reason for the recruitment effort on the Xubuntu-dev mailing list ;)
<balloons> many of our first tests were conversion so to speak from the manual tests
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/
<balloons> that has all of the manual testcases in it
<balloons> so in general I would start by targetting the default applications for xubuntu
<balloons> and you'll probably want to start with a simple one
<balloons> gnumeric and abiword are probably a bit more complex for example
<balloons> leafpad is probably simpler
<Noskcaj> Devo-Kun, if no-one has answered your question. xubuntu has nothing auto-pilot related so-far. the best thing to start with would be porting the gedit testcase to leafpad
<Devo-Kun> Noskaj, that's good advice. I'll check that out.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-12
<fully_human> I'm planning on writing a manual test case for a package. I looked in the repository folder for the other test cases and I see a number preceding the component name. What does the number represent?
<balloons> it's the testid
<balloons> you don't need to worry about it.. have a look on this page for a few other tips: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide
<fully_human> Okay, thanks.
<balloons> basically when you create the new testcase, leave the number off and name it whatever you wish
<balloons> when's it's synced to the tracker it will be assigned an id
<balloons> your welcome fully_human .. what are you thinking of writing?
<fully_human> I can come up with some pretty creative names. :-)
<balloons> :-0
<fully_human> A test case for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1115487
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115487 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Privacy control panel" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> excellent.. good luck mate
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<gema> dholbach: thanks! :D
<gema> and good morning
<dholbach> :)
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, comment vas-tu?
<pitti> hallo dholbach, guten Morgen!
<pitti> hey gema, how are you?
<dholbach> hi pitti
<jibel> Bonjour pitti , ça va très bien et toi ?
<jibel> enfin le printemps, je vais pouvoir refaire un peu de voile :)
<pitti> yeah, I went running for the first time this year on Tuesday
<pitti> finally!
<smartboyhw> Hmm very interesting. chilicuil got accepted as an Ubuntu 2200 UTC membership board member, and the first member he will be approving is Noskcaj :O
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1419 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #2200 Rosetta fails to locate second_lang_msgset message ID when changing alternate language. " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419
<smartboyhw> And why on did ubot5 called out a bug!?
<jibel> ubuntu 2200
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1419 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #2200 Rosetta fails to locate second_lang_msgset message ID when changing alternate language. " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419
<smartboyhw> jibel, :O oh no:(
 * smartboyhw hates ubot5 this time:P
<dsasaddas> hello
<mgorczynski> anyone can help me with a few questions regarding accessibility?
<smartboyhw> mgorczynski, oh?
<mgorczynski_> hello i dced
<mgorczynski_> i was asking if there is
<mgorczynski_> any set of tests (unit or regression) for at-spi2
<mgorczynski_> do you know where i can find something like this?
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> :P
<mgorczynski_> does anybody know of this?
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping ping
<balloons> smartboyhw, howdy
<smartboyhw> balloons, 1. see my post in planet.ubuntu.com ?
<smartboyhw> I mentioned an interesting scenario:P
<smartboyhw> And 2. aren't you supposed to pitch about ideas of doing promotion/Hangouts/IRC in final week?
<balloons> smartboyhw, your post is first in my reader
<smartboyhw> balloons, it is:P
<balloons> I like reading your stuff.. i'm always pleased to see folks getting involved.. and I think it's awesome that younger people are doing so.
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<balloons> about the idea pitching, well, I was thinking about it :-)
<balloons> did you come up with anything yourself?
<smartboyhw> balloons, do a 24-hour marathon again?:P
<balloons> haha!
<smartboyhw> balloons, :P
<balloons> seriously though.. what else could we do? Hmm.. hmm..
<smartboyhw> balloons, hmm hmm hmm
<balloons> you want a testdrive hackfest don't you?
<smartboyhw> balloons, good one there.
<smartboyhw> balloons, if we ARE going to do it, we MUST do it the coming week.
<balloons> Let's plan something fun instead
<smartboyhw> balloons, :(
<balloons> how about a release party?
<smartboyhw> balloons, :O
<smartboyhw> !?
<balloons> smartboyhw, we can still hack on testdrive sometime :-)
<balloons> yes, a release party
<balloons> we should celebrate our work
<smartboyhw> balloons, em the testing tools are VERY important for QA testers to test
<smartboyhw> balloons, do both:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, you have the final call though
<balloons> we'll include tools in our next hackfest
<balloons> including testdrive ;-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK:)
<balloons> excellent
<balloons> ok, so you like th release party idea?
<smartboyhw> balloons, how are we gonna plan this online release party!?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I thought release parties apply to LoCos
<balloons> yes, but we're a team.. and we work together
<smartboyhw> balloons, and I thought of #ubuntu-release-party when 12.10 was (about to be) released
<balloons> we should have a party too :-)
<balloons> hehe
<smartboyhw> People get too excited and spread the download links before it was *officially* released
<smartboyhw> They are all banned (LOL)
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK let's plan!
<balloons> I would make food for everyone, but it's hard to deliver to everyone
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
 * smartboyhw laughs over
<smartboyhw> balloons, deliever everyone some 13.04 merchandise maybe:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, it will take you a LOT of money
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-) What would you like?
<smartboyhw> Hey chilicuil
<balloons> see chilicuil joined.. he's got ideas!
<smartboyhw> Congrats on being approved (or renewed?) into the membership board
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, one interesting thing: For the first 2200UTC of your new term, the first applicant you are reviewing is Noskcaj!
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: wow, cool, it'll be my pleasure =)
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, :)
<chilicuil> hey balloons =)!
 * smartboyhw has posted about it in Planet Ubuntu
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, any ideas? We are thinking about a release party for the QA Team..
<balloons> hey chilicuil
<balloons> as smartboyhw says, we've been thinking about what to do for the release
<balloons> he mentioned a hangout again, and I was trying to be creative
<balloons> so I thought of having a party :-)
<chilicuil> nice past smartboyhw, he's secured a vote for sure
<balloons> But yes, ideas or desires for testing next week?
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, :P
<chilicuil> how would be that party?
<balloons> chilicuil, I don't know.. smartboyhw is right, a bit hard perhaps to have a party.
<balloons> my idea was to basically make it a beat more upbeat and fun
<balloons> we did technical demos on hangouts last time, which was great.. I wonder if we can do something a little different to celebrate as a team
<balloons> all of our work is being combined with the rest of the folks who worked on raring to finally see it released.. it's exciting !
<smartboyhw> balloons, hmm.....
<smartboyhw> We really SHOULD put this into the mailing list.
<chilicuil> what about making a contest in parallel with the hangout?, and declare an iso testing heroe at the final of it?, we could give a X amount of points for every sucessuful report during that day
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, disagree
<smartboyhw> People might just go and file reports on every single image.
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: yep, it could happen, but at least they could know the process, although there is another drawback.., it could be too much competitive to be fun..
<smartboyhw> ChanServ, I agree
<smartboyhw> oops
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, ^
<smartboyhw> Sorry Freenode ops:P
<chilicuil> what about making a showcase of every app which changed radically, for example, gwibber
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, whoa that's difficult.
<balloons> interesting
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, balloons could have done it all by himself:P
<balloons> I'm paying attn but in a hangout, fyi :-)
<balloons> keep ideas coming
<balloons> I like sharing stuff that's changed
<balloons> and maybe people sharing there testing setups, etc?
<balloons> maybe like a lightening talks for the team piece too?
<smartboyhw> balloons, maybe tell people figures of how many images we tested? How many results have we submitted (in the WHOLE cycle)
<balloons> you can get 5 mins to demo, show something, or talk about something
<smartboyhw> balloons, :O
<smartboyhw> Good idea
<chilicuil> sharing tricks sounds awesome, I've always wondered how you guys make so much with so little time
<balloons> ok, let's plan for that
<smartboyhw> balloons, one thing: Put a video in the back of you, record your 5-day work cycle, :P
<balloons> smartboyhw, a time lapse video?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yep:P
<smartboyhw> Let us see how DO you work:P
<balloons> sure, I can share my desk lol..
<smartboyhw> balloons, the whole 5 days
<smartboyhw> balloons, what about the interview idea?:P
<chilicuil> that sounds neat too, actually it would be awesome if someone could take videos testing ubuntu for a complete cycle, and see how things changed (an idea for the next cycle maybe)
<balloons> I'd be happy to do a q & a
<balloons> so ideas we have.. hangout with the following agenda: 5 min demos/sharing time, q & a with me
<smartboyhw> balloons, chilicuil no. I want to do a video of EVERY Ubuntu release found in the official mirrors:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, +1
<chilicuil> yep balloons
<smartboyhw> Even old-releases
<balloons> anything else to add to the agenda?
<smartboyhw> balloons, look some liens above, before chilicuil's big line.
<smartboyhw> s/liens/lines/
<balloons> ohh the app showcase? that could be part of demo time
<smartboyhw> balloons, um no.
<smartboyhw> The interview idea...:...:...:...:...
<balloons> demo something, show off your favorite app that's changed, share your testing setup
<balloons> the interview idea? I added that I would do a live q & a
<smartboyhw> balloons, live q & a with whom?
<balloons> me :-) or anyone else you wish
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK then.
<smartboyhw> balloons, maybe do it like this: 5 minutes of people's showcase, let you interview him.
<smartboyhw> Then after all finished: A Q&A with balloons
<balloons> sounds like a plan. So what day/times work for everyone? I'll do a post to the list after this meeting
<smartboyhw> balloons, trello poll:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, interesting thing: Now if you are a QA flavour lead normally you'll be put into your own flavour's release team so you can mark builds ready..
<smartboyhw> That applys to me and phillw at least
<smartboyhw> (phillw got it now)
<balloons> smartboyhw, ask the release folks about that
<balloons> they've got the power there
<smartboyhw> balloons, don't I know?
<chilicuil> for me, weekends =(, or 20.00, 21.00 utc during the week
<smartboyhw> I mean it seems interesting that this is sort of a path after Testcase Admins....
<smartboyhw> balloons, for me: 14.00 UTC
<smartboyhw> No 15.00 UTC... (I got curfewed:()
<balloons> weekend would be interesting
<smartboyhw> balloons, ask if dholbach would like to join that for some autopkgtest explanation:P
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> free hugs from dholbach !
<balloons> we'll advertise
 * smartboyhw and balloons hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs you all back :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, you should set up a hug counter:P
<smartboyhw> one year later: Let's see who hugged dholbach most:P
<dholbach> no no, that's not necessary :)
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<smartboyhw> balloons, SergioMeneses is here!
<balloons> Hey SergioMeneses :-)
<SergioMeneses> omg what happen?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses have ideas! =)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, we are discussing of an idea of doing release parties. We are planning for some hangout, where each person gets 5 minutes to showcase. That guy will be interviewed afterwards. After all of that has ended, balloons will have an Q&A:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, balloons \o\
<smartboyhw> But any others?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, using onair? or regular hangouts?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, balloons ↑↑↑
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, on air:P
<balloons> yes we'll do on air..
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: yep, on air, as the final QA party for raring
<SergioMeneses> sounds good for me!
<SergioMeneses> this onair will be about testing or only interviews?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, partly partly:P
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I wanted to make it a bit lighter.. rather than tehnical talks
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK:)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice! you have my interview
<SergioMeneses> balloons, chilicuil smartboyhw do you go to ask the same questions? or dynamic
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ?
<smartboyhw> Hello smartboyhw_ :P
 * smartboyhw exits the desktop
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I mean, do you have a list of questions or improvise?
<chilicuil> I'll ask if I've questions about what you'll be enlighten, I think they wont be plain interviews, but some kind of dynamic where everyone could show any interesting thing about testing, and we could ask (as anyone else) questions we've
<SergioMeneses> a lot of instances about smartboyhw_ jeje
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ok
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: a lot of instances about me? Name a few
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, jeje like me: SergioMeneses SergioMenesesAFK
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses : ah
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-codeofconduct
<chilicuil> that's the new code of conduct?, SergioMeneses
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: I always refer to the one in ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, yes it is! :)
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: I though the ubuntu-ve had a spanish version, I'll check it out and if it's not up to date, I'll translate it this weekend, thanks for pointing this out
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, here is http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta
 * balloons is still paying attention as I can.. keep chatting :-)
<SergioMeneses> but it is the old version
<balloons> or if someone wishes, write it up to the mailing list and get some feedback ;-)
<balloons> I'll chime in when I'm free in a few
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> ok, I'm back :-)
<balloons> alright so everyone is on board.. SergioMeneses what is a good day/time for you to have this hangout?
<smartboyhw> phillw: You here? ^
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I think in the release party will be ok
<SergioMeneses> Friday 26 I guess
<balloons> the release is in 2 weeks
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, balloons chilicuil ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> release party link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses you mean April?!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, yes
<balloons> I worry about smartboyhw not being able to make a single time though
<balloons> the time will likely end up in the middle of his night
<smartboyhw> balloons: Let us create a Ubuntu QA LoCo:P
<smartboyhw> balloons: Yeah I always miss all the fun:(
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jejeje our own loco!!!
<smartboyhw> LOL yel
<SergioMeneses> btw what time is there smartboyhw ?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but smartboyhw is online
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Please vote for us when we apply for approved LoCi
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses I'm in mobilr.
<balloons> it's 23:14 for smartboyhw
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but it will be Friday!
<smartboyhw> balloons it is 23:43
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses this IS already a Friday…
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I mean the hangout
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses yeah how do I participate in a hangout on mobile?
<SergioMeneses> mmm... I thought you have s pc near you
<SergioMeneses> s/s/a
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> <smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Please vote for us when we apply for approved LoCi -> jajaja
<smartboyhw> lol
 * SergioMeneses is upgrading 12.10 to 13.04
<smartboyhw> \o/
<balloons> nice!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, smartboyhw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/1161953
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1161953 in language-selector (Ubuntu Precise) "gnome-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _expand_pkg_pattern(): not enough arguments for format string" [High,Fix committed]
<smartboyhw> uh oh
<balloons> oh noes!
<SergioMeneses> I'm going to confirme it, I dont have that problem before
<balloons> ok.. I think I can do this irssi
<wxl> ?
<balloons> lol.. I'm trying out irssi
<wxl> need help? :)
<balloons> seems ok.. can you say my name wxl?
<wxl> sure balloons i'd be happy to
<balloons> ok, I don't see any highlighting or anything special..
<balloons> :-)
<wxl> well that's not good
<wxl> did you do /hilight balloons
<wxl> ?
<wxl> what's the value of /set hilight_level and /set hilight_nick_matches ?
<balloons> I did not.. I got as far as getting logged in
<wxl> then do that :)
<balloons> balloons
<wxl> balloons: you mean
<balloons> ohh look
<balloons> interesting.. so people make hilight windows or?
<wxl> yea
<wxl> lame
<wxl> i had to severely tweak mine to get it right
<balloons> interesting, ok I'll play aroun
<balloons> anything else to note.. I think between that and getting my autologin stuff set I might be ok
<wxl> balloons: well in a way it's highly personal. i spent the better part of an evening going through the manual. if i hadn't dedicated all that time, i'd probably be using weechat.
<balloons> wxl: :-)
<wxl> cuz that's the one thing i wish i had: split windows in both directions
<phillw> balloons: you about?
<balloons> indeed
<phillw> I've tried both http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIyrnvAlrv4 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KntJcP3ZHLc The image is blurred on my system
<phillw> can you check if it is an issue on my lubuntu / FFox combination.
<balloons> phillw, ahh
<balloons> you can change the resolution.. up it to at least 480p
<balloons> 360p might be a little blurry if you want to full screen and project
<balloons> if needed, use a download plugin to download the videos ahead of time :-)
<balloons> if you do that, i'd recommend grabbing the 720p copy
<SergioMeneses> phillw, change the quality
<SergioMeneses> it is 1080 tops
<SergioMeneses> px
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-)
<phillw> thanks SergioMeneses :) Much better :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, is not a big deal :)
<phillw> I normally accept the you-tube default.
<phillw> I'll try to download it at the higher quality.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, the default depends of your bandwidth
<phillw> SergioMeneses I have the download helper extension, just getting used to the new 'lo-fat' version of FFox (I use Chromium mainly).
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jejeje me too :)
<SergioMeneses> I only use chrome or chromium to play or something similar
<phillw> oh, and balloons SergioMeneses the lxrandr works very nicely, now supports different resolutions and screen size. The lxde people have made a good job of what used to be GrandR.
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> phillw, yea it's defaulting to 360p because of your slow speed I'm sure
<balloons> use a download helper and grab the top quality version
<phillw> balloons: I'm already on it :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, excellent news!!!
<phillw> having them on piglet as files will save any problems when giving the presentation, I know there is WiFi at the place, but with a room full of geeks, having them on my hard drive is a good idea :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, balloons sadly I have to go, see you soon
<phillw> SergioMeneses tc :)
<SergioMeneses> btw phillw I'm still working on the bug taht you show me yesterday
<phillw> SergioMeneses as is Ali from lubuntu comms team :)
<SergioMeneses> ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-13
<wxl> so, i'm trying to get b43 installed in a live session so that i can test that testcase and i've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access but can't get the wifi to come up. rebooting does the trick in an install, but that obviously doesn't work well for live.
<shadeslayer> wxl: I just installed linux-firmware-nonfree once I install the system
<shadeslayer> or on the live disk
<shadeslayer> and then sudo modprobe b43 does the trick
<knome> is it normal that xubuntu raring daily test shows bugs from precise?
<smartboyhw> knome, except if the bug really shows up again then um no.
<knome> it was fixed in precise.
<smartboyhw> knome, then no.
<knome> the tracker says "
<knome> Error message
<knome> Every failure needs to have at least one bug associated with it.
<knome> ", but i tried to submit a passed -results
<knome> -s
<knome> stgraber, ^
<knome> oh.
<knome> seems like we just got new images.
<knome> that's fine :)
<knome> it's a bit awkward when that happens, because the error messages are very random
<knome> stgraber, do you think it would be completely out of question to allow test results to archived images?
<knome> stgraber, if you have downloaded the iso and are on the testing page, there's no way to know when the new images are built (except of course knowing when they are built from experiene)
<knome> stgraber, it definitely wouldn't hurt to be able to report the test
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping.
<phillw> smartboyhw: pong :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, what do ya think about the Hangout showcase + interview + release party?
<phillw> I think it is a good idea, I've not replied ... It's in my inbox to remind me :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<phillw> I am waiting for my boss to be online to ask if he can make time for a session on lubuntu before I volunteer myself :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, what do you mean?
<phillw> lubuntu's head of development :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, no I mean what do you mean by making time for a session on lubuntu.
<smartboyhw> phillw, I'm not that stupid to know gilir is the boss of Lubuntu.
<phillw> smartboyhw: nicholas asked for us to be able to do a 5 min session on what testing means for our flavours, let them know who we are etc.
<phillw> with the fixes for testing tools in 13.04 we have nearly a full, bug-free, testing suite :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, I will join you in that one:P
<smartboyhw> phillw, no we don;t:P
<smartboyhw> phillw, testdrive is hell under our needs:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: I expect you to do ubuntu-studio
<smartboyhw> phillw, yeah.
<smartboyhw> I will join you *in the idea*
<phillw> smartboyhw: have you tried testdrive under 13.04? It has a new version
<smartboyhw> phillw, I will go ask flavour leads to send someone to the sessions.
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh really?
<smartboyhw> phillw, yeah sure it has two items per image.
<smartboyhw> How is THAT considered bug-free?
<phillw> a few bug fixes are already in 13.04, but because it was late in the cycle and we are movin g on, several bug-fixes across the system are not going to be SRU'd.
<smartboyhw> phillw, I asked balloons to start hacking on it:P
<smartboyhw> And we thought of an idea to do a Hackfest on just that.
<phillw> smartboyhw: well, it can work with the more upto date Virtual-Box, which is a help. Also virtual-box itself is the newer version :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<phillw> I do a lot of nagging :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<phillw> virt-manager still has a bug :(
<smartboyhw> phillw, :(
 * smartboyhw uses the virt-manager very well while VB is dead for -lowlatency.
<phillw> there is a problem with cirrus (the default video emulation) with ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> phillw, :(
<phillw> smartboyhw: bug 1080674
<ubot5> bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080674
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK.
<phillw> I was kinda hoping that this would have been resolved in time for 13.04 :'(
<smartboyhw> phillw, and it didn't.
<smartboyhw> phillw, I suggested that probably we should maintain Testdrive ourselves in the future:P
<phillw> that is something that must decided with the current developers of testdrive, it is their project :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, yeah. The problematic thing is that the current developers of Testdrive are Canonical internal devs.
<phillw> I got the patch in that unit193 made accepted so that it could work with the new virtual-box :) (I just nag people to death :P )
<phillw> but it is only for 13.04, no SRU :(
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<smartboyhw> phillw, I only recommend SRU-ing to 12.04.
<phillw> as the user base is small, it was decided not to do so. I can understand that decision, even though I do not fully agree with it. some battles you lose on the way to winning the war. Getting the newer VBox accepted was the war, that goal was achieved :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: and I don't even use VBox or testdrive!!! I still went and battled for those of you who do :)
<phillw> and I'm 99.9% sure that unit193 does not use test-drive, he still went and looked at the code and proposed the fix. He's a very nice guy who does a lot of work quietly.
<phillw> it is his script and care that keeps http://phillw.net/isos/ sync'd up at each milestone :)
<phillw> as ubuntu-studio may not have too many people torrenting it, you may want to ask if they want to include the link as a mirror if they do not already have ones.
<smartboyhw> phillw, :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK. I will ask our project lead (zequence)
<phillw> okies :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, what is the license of the script?
<phillw> I'm sure unit193 would actually put a license on it if asked :P
<phillw> smartboyhw: http://pastebin.com/XCBDQuMt
<phillw> it is set up for the directory structure on my dedi-server but may be of help to you.
<phillw> wb smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> phillw, :P
<phillw> Oh, and do not ask about the script, I can understand what it does, but could never write such a bash script!
<smartboyhw> phillw, :P
<phillw> that is one of the many reasons he has root access to the dedi-server.
<phillw> his bots are pretty cool, as well :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<phillw> he made a clone of ubot to live on non-official channels such as my ##phillw channel.
<phillw> go have  a play with it :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: if aradr does not work and xrandr does, then is appears to me that the dev of arandr needs to do a rebuild with the bug fixes in?
<smartboyhw> phillw, he did do that and he put it in 0.1.7. That's why I need a sync, so that we can fix this.
<phillw> smartboyhw: as long as there is FFe request, it may squeak in by the skin of its teeth before RC happens.
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<phillw> you do, however, have to bribe the -release team with cookies etc. :)
<phillw> From my past history, if they see that there is a fix released, they will import it.
<smartboyhw> phillw, :P
<phillw> Sssh, don't tell everyone.. I got a fix in for the kernel from Red-Hat by begging :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :O
<smartboyhw> phillw, you do know this channel is logged!?
<phillw> jajaja @P
<smartboyhw> phillw, :P
 * smartboyhw thinks jajaja is the new Ubuntu QA Team language.
<phillw> What I was trying to explain is that if you have a valid bug-fix, if you engage the bug / sru / release team, they will ask you questions but are always open to the idea of improving ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> phillw, :P
<phillw> smartboyhw: blame the foreigners! I think that jajaja is a nice change to lol
<phillw> I first saw it on lubuntu area when we got spanish speakers on :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<smartboyhw> phillw, SergioMeneses always say that:P
<SergioMeneses> hey! we said what?
<phillw> it is infectious :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, jajaja.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jajaja
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, you infected the whole jajaja thing to us (me and phillw at least)
<SergioMeneses> it is nice :P
 * smartboyhw kills SergioMeneses for that:P
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<smartboyhw> o/
<SergioMeneses>  /o/
<smartboyhw> \o\
<smartboyhw> LOL
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<phillw> smartboyhw: one day, you will have to learn this, so why not today? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
 * smartboyhw requests the IRC Council to quiet people saying jajaja more than ten times.
<smartboyhw> phillw: I did learn. I am just super-unsure this time.
<phillw> I did for the variations for our testing suite areas.
<smartboyhw> phillw: As a Kubuntu packager I know the rules:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, phillw what are you doing now? playing, working, doing nothing :P
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Third option. I am idling.
<phillw> smartboyhw: filing an FFe correctly shows that you have considered the action of accepting. I'd suggest following it as it is an upstream fix. IMHO, that is 100% FFe request.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, it is ok, is Saturday!!!
<phillw> SergioMeneses I'm in full procrastination mode :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<SergioMeneses> o0
<phillw> I'm looking as to what videos from nicholas I'll be using for my presentation a week on sunday.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :O nice! there a lot of good material there
<phillw> SergioMeneses he is a good guy at this sort of thing :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: All of them? :P
<phillw> But... the lp one is not what I need :(
<smartboyhw> lol
<SergioMeneses> :)
 * SergioMeneses shall let to say "jaja"
<phillw> But, we have 7 days; he asked me to let him know if there were other things that we need...
<smartboyhw> :D
<phillw> smartboyhw: he can only do things when he is asked. Looking at things from a n00b point of view is not too easy. I've been told off from the -classroom team before for not understanding that.
<smartboyhw> Yeah.
<phillw> hmm, my tor relay seems busy today :)
<phillw> I may even earn a 2nd T-shirt :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> phillw: Tor gives you T-shirts!?
<phillw> smartboyhw: indeed :) I have 'earned' my 1st one.... Well happy when it arrived :D
<smartboyhw> phillw: :O
 * smartboyhw should use Tor then.
<phillw> I have a VM that runs a relay for them.
<smartboyhw> Oh.
<phillw> smartboyhw: https://metrics.torproject.org/relay-search.html?search=176.31.156.199
<smartboyhw> OK.
<smartboyhw> phillw: You do mirror LXDE yourself right;
<smartboyhw> ?
<phillw> smartboyhw: i do not mirror lxde, it is not on the list :)
<phillw> lxde is a desktop system, not an installable install. That is why lubuntu exists :)
<phillw> does xfce make xubuntu? No, it is a flavour of linux that uses xcfe :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: Uh. Actually I have a suggestion… You should become an official Ubuntu CD mirror (and/or even Archive mirror)
<smartboyhw> phillw: I mean the tarballs of LXDE.
<smartboyhw> There are mirrors for Xfce and KDE
<smartboyhw> Or even GNOME.
<phillw> smartboyhw: there are mirrors for all but ubuntu 'main', :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: I started out as a mirror for lubuntu before it was adopted, since then I've always held theirs and it just sort of grew :)
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> phillw: Why not for Ubuntu 'main'?
<phillw> smartboyhw: because ubuntu-main has a lot of torrent users, my server provides a direct download. New commers do not have torrent and the server gets hammered on release day.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-14
<C1sM0> Hello, Does anyone know if I can do the "Test-case Live Session Persistence" while booting from a USB device?
<smartboyhw> C1sM0: Of course!
<C1sM0> smartboyhw but I don't see the "The Startup Disk Creator" application. Furthermore, I believe the USB device that I am using is only 2GB
<smartboyhw> eh?
<smartboyhw> C1sM0 you have a vanilla Ubuntu systen right?
<C1sM0> yes
<C1sM0> Xbuntu
<smartboyhw> C1sM0: That's a NO:P
<C1sM0> =(
<C1sM0> what do you mean by vanilla?
<smartboyhw> C1sM0: Normal desktop Ubuntu. Not a flavor like Xubuntu. Anyways just install usb-creator-gtk from terminal should get you that.
<C1sM0> Ok this is my confusion. I have Xubuntu 12.04 installed on my computer.
<C1sM0> I already have "Startup Disk Creator" and "TestDrive"
<smartboyhw> C1sM0 uh huh
<C1sM0> so I grab an image of Xubuntu 13.04 and installed on the usb
<C1sM0> I rebooted with the usb in place and follow the testcase
<C1sM0> on the third section of the testccase "Live Session Persistence" asks to create a partition and use the "Startup Disk Creator"
<C1sM0> am I missing something? or I am doing it wrong?
<smartboyhw> no.
<C1sM0> so the last part is actually what you do before testing the image, right?
<smartboyhw> yep.
<C1sM0> now if in any moment one of the steps does not give the right results the test-case fail, right?
<smartboyhw> C1sM0 yes sure.
<C1sM0> Ok. Thank you smartboyhw
<wxl> shadeslayer: thx, but imagine no internet connection.
<smartboyhw> Hey Noskcaj!
<Noskcaj> hello smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: What do you think of the "release party" proposed?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, sounds like a greate idea, if i can make it.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: :)
<Noskcaj> only problem is ANZAC day is on the 25th
<Noskcaj> thanks for helping me set up for membership BTW
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: :)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: The party is on the 26th…
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you saw my latest post on my blog?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i should eb able to make it then, as long as school isn't back. and no
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Grrr go to smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> And have a look at the latest post:P
<Noskcaj> i will, i didn;t know you had a blog
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I set it up to post to Planet Ubuntu & Planet KDE
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> I did quite a few (10 I think) of posts
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I mentioned you in the blog post:P (Indeed you are the reason behind this post)
<Noskcaj> yay, i haven't had time to read it. i will soon
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, so you know, my name is jackson. i just reversed it for the launchpad login
<smartboyhw> Uh oh, iso.qa.ubuntu.com is down:(
<melodie> hi
<Dark_light> Hi everyone I'm having some issues with the 13.04 installer
<Dark_light> here's the debug log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707491/
<melodie> Dark_light that would be /var/log/installer ?
<Dark_light> melodie: yep /var/log/installer/debug
<melodie> what about - referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity#Getting_log_files_manually the files /var/log/partman and /var/log/syslog  ?
<Dark_light> there's no /var/log/partman and /var/log/syslog
<Dark_light> oh wait
<Dark_light> they are files
<Dark_light> not folders
<Dark_light> lol
<Dark_light> I'll pastebin them right now
<Dark_light> partman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707537/
<Dark_light> syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707538/
<melodie> Dark_light now you just have to wait until someone saavy grabs your logs and use them to improve Ubuntu 13.04
<melodie> reminder : this is the version of last night, the Ubuntu Unity one, right ? 32 or 64bits ?
<Dark_light> 64bits
<melodie> Ubuntu Unity of last night ?
<Dark_light> yes
<melodie> good
<Dark_light> I guess last night I mean it depends from the timezone :P not the latest but latest-1 just to be clear
<melodie> try to let the chan opened
<melodie> I think there is a new one each 24 hours
<melodie> I have to go, continue well
<Dark_light> thanks bb
<smartboyhw> Dark_light, report a bug:)
<Dark_light> humm why is noone working on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1081245 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1081245 After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw> Dark_light, hmm
<smartboyhw> Dark_light, ask in #ubuntu-installer.
<Dark_light> oh apparently someone is in #1081245
<Dark_light> I didn't notice it was a duplicate
<smartboyhw> Dark_light, LOL :P
<Noskcaj> i've marked bug bug 1088054 as fixed and made a "won't fix" bug for what happens when you maximize that
<ubot5> bug 1088054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Release notes firefox has no "minimise, maximise, close" buttons" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088054
<Noskcaj> xnox, can you mark bug 1168970 as won't fix?
<ubot5> bug 1168970 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "firefox won't merge buttons during the install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168970
<Noskcaj> phillw, i'm running lubuntu alternate, i've found no bugs in the installer so far, but plenty in the website
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm having an issue with http://linuxpoison.blogspot.co.uk/2011/06/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-using-alternate.html I have asked about this before, but as we do not have a an entry for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/41977/downloads I will ask for further detaiils
<Noskcaj> phillw, interesting. i don't have an install to test that on though. the problem i've found is that the first half of the alternate testcase is copy/pasted from an normal testcase, also, it still doesn't use the "FAMILY" link, it just says "Ubuntu" or in the one i just changed "Lubuntu"
<Noskcaj> also "utc" needs to be capitalised
<Noskcaj> there, it's swapped to "FAMILY", no someone needs to get the top half done properly
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I'm working on bug 1161953 but I dont see any problem
<ubot5> bug 1161953 in language-selector (Ubuntu Precise) "gnome-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _expand_pkg_pattern(): not enough arguments for format string" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161953
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-07
<DanChapman> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<brendand> does xvfb-run work with autopilot? is there anything special i need to do to make it work?
<jibel> brendand, it works, make sure the color depth is 24 by default it is 8
<jibel> something -s "screen 0 1024x768x24"
<jibel> -s "-screen 0 1024x768x24"
<jibel> even
<brendand> jibel, interesting - any idea why that needs to be?
<jibel> brendand, I don't remember the details, but mesa doesn't load with lower depth I believe. It is not required by AP itself though but by the apps that use opengl
<brendand> jibel, that makes sense
<brendand> jibel, thanks
<pitti> brendand: GL, and thus also the software emulation, only works with 24 bpp
<pitti> brendand: I doubt that with 8 bpp a real graphics card would behave (but I'm not sure)
<pitti> brendand: that 8bpp default in 2014 is a bit unfortunate indeed
<pitti> brendand: btw, you should look at autopilot-sandbox-run
<pitti> brendand: that gets all those gory details right, and is quite convenient; it also supports Xephyr, if you want to see what's actually going on
<brendand> pitti, yeah i didn't know xvfb run defaults to 8bpp
<brendand> pitti, oh that's very handy :)
<jibel> xnox, I trying to reproduce bug 1302694
<ubot5> bug 1302694 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-partman fails with error code 141 during install (14.04 beta 2)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302694
<jibel> xnox, do you know where parted_server get the label from?
<jibel> xnox, I've set a label with mkfs and ntfslabel, the label is set but nothing displayed in partman output
<xnox> jibel: parted logs show labels, and e.g. in ubiquity you should see labels in 'Something else..." advance partitioning table, ditto in d-i.
<xnox> jibel: also since it's unicode characters on an ntfs partition, I guess they are in UTF-16 rather than UTF-8. But i guess the bug should be reproducible with either.
<jibel> xnox, so if I set a label with 'ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 Données' for example, I should see it in the advanced partitioner and partman log, right?
<xnox> yeap.
<jibel> well, I don't see it :)
<jibel> elfy, about bug 1303268
<ubot5> bug 1303268 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub instal dev/sda Fatal Error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303268
<jibel> elfy, what was the setup of your system before the installation
<jibel> and the crash
<elfy> hi jibel - not sure what was going on yesterday with that - works fine with todays zsynced image
<elfy> I've never needed to do anything other than install it - I've never used EFI installs
<elfy> and I know I didn't choose the UEFI option from the f12 boot list
<jibel> elfy, okay, there seems to be something wrong, we receive lot of bugs on EFI system with this error, and they cannot all be user errors. Or if they are it is a UI bug
<elfy> yep - agreed, if I'd done this once and reported it then wandered off I'd put it down to user error - but this wasn't like that at all :)
<elfy> jibel: I use unetbootin and haven't had this error at all previously
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> elfy, was there another OS installed on this machine?
<elfy> morning davmor2
<jibel> good morning davmor2
<elfy> jibel: yea - this instance of xubuntu
<davmor2> jibel: RC week right?
<jibel> elfy, 32 or 64bit?
<elfy> 64bit
<elfy> davmor2: it is RC week indeed
<davmor2> jibel: as I happen to have a uefi box sat here in front of me is there something you'd like me to test? I'm just syncing images currently
<jibel> davmor2, there are tons of reports lately where installation fails in grub because people seems to have booted there system in EFI mode but disks are not configured for EFI
<jibel> davmor2, actually far too many of them to be a simple user error
<jibel> davmor2, eg bug 1299134, bug 1303268, ...
<ubot5> bug 1299134 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "grub-installer failed during install trusty 64bit" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299134
<ubot5> bug 1303268 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub instal dev/sda Fatal Error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303268
<elfy> I'm quite good with pebkac at times - this definitely wasn't one of them ;)
<jibel> davmor2, but I cannot find a valid test case. In every case there is always another OS installed prior to installation
<jibel> doanac, but I fail at finding a valid test case. It could be on systems with Windows 8 preinstalled for example
<jibel> doanac, sorry
<jibel> davmor2, I found that lot of these systems have ntfs partitions for example, other have other linux distribution like elementary os
<davmor2> jibel: I have a windows box I can install side by side with give me an hour to make sure I have everything updated, burn the dvd and I'll install against that (WIN7)
<jibel> davmor2, this box support efi?
<jibel> the only efi box I have here is my main laptop, and I don't really fancy installing windows 8 on it :)
<davmor2> jibel: no this is just a bios box,  which I believe is the case for the first bug I can get windows 8 back on laptop that has uefi but that will take a lot longer
<davmor2> jibel: on the install or live cd session, if you leave the device with no interaction for a small amount of time do you get real lag till the system wakes again?
<jibel> \o/ system crashed
<davmor2> jibel: is that not more of a /o\
<jibel> davmor2, I rarely leave it time to rest, but I'll try
<davmor2> jibel: I only had to while it was repartitioning the win7 partition so I got on with finishing off a phone test in the meantime and then came back to it :)
<jibel> davmor2, no it is a \o/. I think I found another UEFI crash. I you install Ubuntu on a 2nd drive and 1rst drive has not EFI Partition then ubiquity crashes
<jibel> s/I/If/
<davmor2> sadtrombone.com
<jibel> which is the case if drive 1 has no OS at all
<davmor2> jibel: so install against win7 on a standard bios based box hax just worked no issues
<davmor2> jibel: that's on the latest image
<davmor2> jibel: I ony have WIN8 to install against my main laptop and that will prevent me from booting into windows 8 if I change uefi to bios mode
<elfy> jibel: would it help if I tried to install in uefi mode here deliberately?
<jibel> davmor2, you don't have to switch to bios mode, I don't think people deliberately switch to bios or uefi, most of them don't even know what it is
<davmor2> jibel:  I think you'll find that if it is a build it yourself then it comes in bios mode, if it is a prebuilt then it comes in uefi mode normally with secureboot  I'll have a play after Lunch anyway.
<davmor2> jibel: right back from lunch win8 installing
<davmor2> jibel: man I forgot how slow windows is to install :(
<davmor2> jibel: still no issues but my god how long does it take to install WIN8
<davmor2> jibel: Although I did have to partition manually :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, hello
<elopio> Letozaf_: hi, how are you?
<Letozaf_> elopio, hi fine and you ?
<elopio> good too.
<Letozaf_> elopio, I got a mp for you to look at
<elopio> :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, I am having problems getting two properties
<Letozaf_> elopio, I have tried various solutions but nothing seems to work
<elopio> Letozaf_: is that on the rss?
<Letozaf_> elopio, yes lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/open_feed_test
<Letozaf_> elopio, the mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/open_feed_test/+merge/214598
<elopio> Letozaf_: it's objectName, with a lower case o.
<Letozaf_> elopio, nooo I have been going mad on this :P thanks, sorry but I really did not see the error :(
<elopio> Letozaf_: don't worry, that happens all the time.
<Letozaf_> elopio, :P
<elopio> that's why we have reviewers, we always need a different pair of eyes.
<elopio> Letozaf_: I will try to review your branch in detail today, but more probably tomorrow.
<Letozaf_> elopio, thanks meanwhile I will fix it a bit
<elopio> thanks to you.
<Letozaf_> elfy, :D my pleasure
<Letozaf_> elfy, sorry I meant elopio
<elfy> you are welcome :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, lol you got nicknames so similar :P
<elfy> blame forestpiskie :D
<Letozaf_> elfy, and forestpiskie are supposed to be the same person ? :P
<forestpiskie> Letozaf_: don't believe a word that elfy says - he's the same as hobgoblin :p
<Letozaf_> forestpiskie, elfy  :?
<elfy> Letozaf_: I am the same person as forestpiskie - and hobgoblin when he's about
<Letozaf_> elfy, lol sort of knew it but wasn't sure :P
<elfy> :)
<elfy> /whois will tell you :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, :D
<Letozaf_> elfy, yeah
<elfy> :)
<elopio> alesage: review, please:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/use_fake_instead_of_messaging/+merge/214615
<alesage> elopio, ok
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-08
<jibel> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> davmor2, Good morning
<davmor2> jibel: Hey dude so how we looking is it safe to start testing iso's
<jibel> davmor2, it is.
<jibel> davmor2, I finally found a good test case for all the UEFI bugs that are reported
<davmor2> jibel: excellent what is it?
<jibel> davmor2, EFI is smart, if you boot with a 32bit media, it will boot in legacy mode and install the OS without an EFI partition
<jibel> davmor2, then if you boot with a 64bit media, it will boot in EFI mode
<jibel> davmor2, if you then choose a side by side installation, EFI partition will not be created and grub crashes.
<davmor2> jibel> davmor2, then if you boot with a 64bit media, it will boot in EFI mode
<davmor2> that's as far as I got
<jibel> davmor2, if you then choose a side by side installation, EFI partition will not be created and grub crashes.
<jibel> that'll be the case whatever OS is pre-installed. I think it will affect quite a bunch of people
<davmor2> jibel: Meh that can't be good
<jibel> davmor2, I am now on upgrade tests, trying to upgrade Precise + all the packages in main to Trusty
<davmor2> jibel: Yeah I'll make a start in a second on uefi 64 and mac
<pitti> jibel: FYI, armhf/ppc64el adt jobs have live output now
<davmor2> jibel: I'm hitting i386 netboot mini iso, amd64+ mac and amd64 uefi at the minute
<jibel> 243 packages are going to be removed. 1254 new packages are going to be installed. 6672 packages are going to be upgraded.
<jibel> this is an upgrade :)
<asac> jibel: saucy to trusty?
<asac> or a daily one :)?
<jibel> asac, from Precise
<jibel> download 1h30, installation approximately 8h
<asac> jibel: oh, LTS to LTS. good one
<asac> jibel: not on SSD?
<jibel> asac, sadly not
<davmor2> jibel: on the tracker are we testing against daily or should there be a Release Candidate there?
<jibel> davmor2, against daily
<davmor2> jibel: no worries
<davmor2> netboot is chugging along nicely
<davmor2> jibel: could of found issue 1 from the install on the live session. I think the keyboard layout defaults to the one on the live cd rather than detecting one from the installer I'll double check that from amd64 though
<jibel> davmor2, I've seen several reports about it, but never on Ubuntu. It'd be nice if you have a test case
<jibel> davmor2, with en_gb?
<jibel> I never reproduced with french
<davmor2> jibel: so live session is set to en_us so when I set timezone to London UK the keyboard displayed US(English) US(English default layout)  rather than UK .  It could be that the mac actually has a US keyboard though hence saying I'll double check it on my normal laptop first
<davmor2> xnox: why is the installer slide show reduced in size on the live desktop session?
<davmor2> xnox: means it has scroll bars
<davmor2> xnox: big ugly scrollbars
<xnox> davmor2: can you take a screenshot / picture?
<xnox> typically there are a few reasons why that happens: we loose overlay-scrollbars everywhere, or slides change, or webkit changes, or we have a theming bug.
<davmor2> xnox: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-desktop/ 2 images for you
<davmor2> jibel: okay so on the laptop everything is correct so it might just be a MAC keyboard layout that is making it think it is US
<xnox> davmor2: thanks a lot. Will look into it, after syncing in latest images.
<davmor2> xnox: I have a better one about to upload from my 1080p laptop doing the same thing It'll be the same link I'll ping you after they upload though
<davmor2> xnox: there now http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-desktop/
<davmor2> xnox: that's beeter right :)
<davmor2> better even
<davmor2> jibel: netboot i386 is good I haven't done the local pxe boot though as I don't have one setup
<davmor2> jibel: moving onto netboot amd64
<pitti> jibel: wow, libreoffice autopkgtest succeeds again!
<jibel> pitti, Right, but I didnt look if the tests really ran :)
<jibel> eg set +e; <do something that eats lot of IO and CPU>; exit 0
<davmor2> xnox: pressie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1304476
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304476 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When installing from the live sessions slide window is too small" [Medium,New]
<davmor2> xnox: also on the installer (amd64+MAC) the chipset for the wifi is broadcom so I get no wifi.  Selecting 3rd party drivers on the 3rd screen should that not install the wifi driver and then the select a wifi ap page appear or has that changed now?
<xnox> davmor2: i don't work on the driver.... but i recall something about broadcom disabled. you can test on the command-line using $ ubuntu-drivers, see --help for available options.
<xnox> e.g. "devices" and "autoinstall"
<davmor2> xnox: ah scrap that the driver is indeed installed it just isn't throwing up the Wifi connection page after it has been installed
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-09
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, I'm retrying to upgrade main_all with the fixes from yesterday. Did you see the question of the maintainer in bug 1304403
<ubot5> bug 1304403 in krb5 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Precise to Trusty - all of main - fails: Broken transition from libkadm5srv-mit8 to libkadm5srv-mit9" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304403
<jibel> ?
<pitti> jibel: I didn't, thanks for pointing out; I reply
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> jibel: how are you with Foreign Languages?  I've covered most of the tests on 64bit
<jibel> davmor2, good morning
<jibel> davmor2, I only tried French, I'm still on upgrade tests.
<davmor2> jibel: that's foriegn enough for my liking ;)
<jibel> davmor2, I just found 2 untranslated strings in ubiquity, that's bug 1297859
<ubot5> bug 1297859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Untranslated strings in "Installation Type" section" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297859
<davmor2> jibel: netboot do you actually have a local pxe server I'm assuming that is the 4th test right?
<jibel> davmor2, I don't but it's covered by smoketests in the lab. It's how server images are booted
<davmor2> jibel: excellent so I can ignore those the rest is done for i386 and amd64 on netboot
<jibel> davmor2, great, thanks.
<davmor2> right I'm going to carry on plodding though the tests then
<jibel> davmor2, major issue I found from bug reports is parted that explodes if there is a 3TB+ disk attached with an ntfs partition on it
<jibel> davmor2, and the incorrect keyboard after installation but I couldn't reproduce it
<jibel> davmor2, on the upgrade side it's under control, but P->T fails because tex-common fails to configure
<davmor2> jibel: so I only saw that incorrect keyboard on the live session install on a system that has a us keyboard so I'm assuming the keyboard and live session are to blame for that, On my uk Laptop it had a uk keyboard in the live session install.
<brendand> pitti, a question about autopilot-sandbox-run
<jibel> brendand, just ask
<brendand> well, does it create a local session D-Bus?
<brendand> i guess the answer is yes, from looking at /usr/bin/autopilot-sandbox-run
<pitti> brendand: yes, it does
<pitti> brendand: this is meant to be used in package builds or autopkgtests in minimal environments, where there is no desktop session
<pitti> brendand: if you want to use it for cases where this doesn't work, we can also make this more clever to only start a bus if there is no $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<brendand> pitti, yes that's what i need to do
<pitti> but that woudl do more bad than good, I suppose
<pitti> as that will probably confuse things which expect stuff on the real bus to also be on teh real X
<brendand> pitti, because we also need to launch the service
<brendand> pitti, would it be okay to add an option to only do it when specifically requested?
<pitti> brendand: I'd rather add an option to not start its own bus; as I said, I think the default case should be a sandbox, as it's otherwise too easy to confuse running services
<pitti> e. g. if you talk to polkit on the same bus, but it's showing up on the real display instead of the xvfb one
<brendand> pitti, sure, that's what i was getting at
<pitti> brendand: "we also need to launch the service" -> how do you mean?
<pitti> i. e. that doesn't explain why a local session bus doesn't work
<brendand> pitti, we have to launch the service before running the tests
<brendand> pitti, nothing i've tried so far makes the two things use the same session bus
<pitti> brendand: if you launch test services before calling a-sandbox-run, yes
<pitti> so far we haven't encountered that case, as usually tests start the stuff that they need by themselves
<pitti> or let dbus activation do it
<brendand> pitti, we're trying to get this to work in per-merge-testing, so it will be tested from source
<brendand> pitti, we don't have dbus activation working from source at the moment
<brendand> pitti, but i guess i could make the tests start the service, that's probably a good idea anyway
<brendand> pitti, thanks for the info
<pitti> brendand: yw; otherwise, an option to not start a local bus also sounds fien
<pitti> fine
<davmor2> jibel: we still testing against daily?  I'd of thought that this would definitely be the RC image now being as it is meant to be released tomorrow ;)
<xnox> davmor2: release candidate is a milestone without images =)
<davmor2> xnox: nice
<xnox> davmor2: well....
<davmor2> xnox: why are you in no sensible channel to talk adb :P
<xnox> davmor2: cause i'm busy hacking upstart?! =) i'm here and #ubuntu-devel =)
<davmor2> xnox: adb if I write a script to transfer all my data over to the device after fresh wipes and I copy images to /home/phablet/Pictures the images are all owned by root so don't show up in gallery :(  I've temporarily got around this by adding a chown -R phablet:phablet /home/phablet/Pictures but obviously not the best fix
<davmor2> xnox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davmor2/+junk/phone-transfer/view/head:/transfer.py is the code if it helps but it's a basic adb push command being run :)  I'll file a bug now :)
<xnox> davmor2: correct we have a plan to support --user option and thus be able transfer things as root/phablet/user-of-your-choice and ditto execute the shell, but such is live at the moment.
<xnox> davmor2: adbd is running as root on the phone.
<popey> davmor2: why not copy over mtp?
<popey> (rather than adb)
<popey> davmor2: e.g.  cp ~/Pictures/* /run/user/$UID/gvfs/mtp*/Nexus\ 4/Pictures
<davmor2> popey: I'll have a play there may be a py-mtp that will transfer nicely too
<senan> DanChapman, hi
<pitti> jibel: FTR, keystone was again just jenkins being a <censored> pile of <censored>, retried
<elfy> hi elfy ... I mean elopio :)
<elopio> elfy: we need to solve this as gentlemen.
<elopio> I propose a lightsaber duel.
<elfy> try and bear in mind I have 2 walking sticks
<elfy> that are 3m long ...
<elopio> I propose writing-autopilot-tests duel.
<elfy> bah
<elfy> that's unfair - python is a snake ...
<elfy> :)
<elopio> alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/autopilot-indicator-page-title-matches-widget/+merge/196991
<elopio> you have a small fix to do there.
<alesage> elopio ok in a bit thx
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm the release notes link goes nowhere
<davmor2> jibel: is that something we care about right now?
<jibel> davmor2, define 'nowhere' in this context? :)
<jibel> i.e it doens't open a browser or links a ubuntu.com
<jibel> s/a/to
<davmor2> jibel: yeah it opens the browers and eventually links to ubuntu.com but not to any release notes which is what I expect
<davmor2> browser even
<jibel> davmor2, it's a redirect on the website side IIRC, so it's fine for now.
<davmor2> jibel: that's what I assumed but thought I'd best double check :)
<jibel> davmor2, nw, it's always better to double-check and even triple check sometimes :)
<davmor2> jibel: HA screenreader very kindly reads out your wifi password D'OH!
<jibel> davmor2, it's a kind attention from the screenreader but worth a bug report.
<jibel> I didn't find any
<pitti> jibel: hmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html is again ignoring all the FAILs for eglibc; but I guess that's the same old bug..
<jibel> pitti, I didn't push the fix yet, didn't had time to test everything properly
<pitti> jibel: oh nice, you have a fix?
<pitti> jibel: I was going to ask you whether you want a hand for your rewrite
<jibel> pitti, yes it's a stupid sorting issue
 * elopio retires for the day.
<davmor2> jibel: mac done, amd64 nearly done, i386 marching along slowly
<jibel> davmor2, thanks. I did a couple of OEM and non-english installations and more upgrades with customized systems
<hggdh> balloons: there?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-10
<knome> hey stgraber
<knome> stgraber, did you notice my bugfixes to the trackers (in the main branch, waiting to be pushed upstream)
<stgraber> knome: I noticed your IRC ping at that time but haven't had the chance to look into it.
<knome> oki
<knome> the JS files itself are tested and will work;
<knome> what you should review is how they are called in the module; i think i have it finally right..
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> good morning pitti :)
<pitti> hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> I'm good thanks - glad that xubuntu have finally decided what to do about ibus
 * elfy was worried about releasing with that
<elfy> in other news - back to work today after week off :(
<pitti> elfy: hah, did you enjoy you holidays?
<elfy> it was a break - poor as a church mouse I am :)
<elfy> pitti: actually I work p/t so I have 2 weeks a month off - but my week starts on a thursday ...
<jibel> Good morning
<knome> morning jibel
<jibel> good morning knome
<elfy> morning jibel knome
<knome> allö elfy
<jibel> hey elfy
<pitti> jibel: hah, this time it's you who are too fast on the "retry" trigger :)
<pitti> (udisks, nova)
<jibel> pitti, heh, actually we should have a bot which restarts the tests if it fails on one arch and not on the other
<davmor2> jibel: we doing yet another round of testing today or is RC ready?
<jibel> davmor2, if you have time, sure. We should test every image until the release.
<davmor2> jibel: no worries, I'm off tomorrow though :)
<jibel> davmor2, cool, you won't be bothered by phone testing then. That leaves you plenty of time for desktop ;)
<davmor2> jibel: HA!! Not a pray I won't be anywhere near a computer all day,  I'm going outside,  I know I didn't think it existed either :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, hello
<elopio> hey Letozaf_ how are you?
<Letozaf_> elopio, I'm fine and you ?
<elopio> good
<elopio> Letozaf_: I had just opened your branch 15 minutes ago
<Letozaf_> elopio, how is it ?
<elopio> Letozaf_: it looks very good.
<elopio> just some more details
<Letozaf_> elopio, I had some doubts about those two methods you wanted me to be private
<elopio> Letozaf_: you asked that if you made the helpers private in emulators.py, you shouldn't call them from the test
<elopio> that's precisely the idea :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh! so probalby I misunderstood :P
<elopio> you should move open_feed_item and get_article_count to emulators.py, and those are the methods you call from the test.
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh fine I will
<elopio> Letozaf_: another thing is that you removed the assertion at the end of the test
<elopio> we need to check something, but I'm not sure what's the thing you want to check here.
<Letozaf_> elopio, I wanted to check that the count property of the article view was greater than 0 before opening a feed it is 0
<Letozaf_> elopio, so if the feed is opened is should be greater than 0
<Letozaf_> elopio, I put that in get_current_article_count
<elopio> Letozaf_: ok, that could work. But as we are testing from the user point of view here, it sounds that it would be better to check that the article you opened is visible.
<Letozaf_> elopio, and also get_current_index should assert that the current_index property is greater than -1
<Letozaf_> elopio, yes that is true
<elopio> so, on pseudocode, something like: assertEqual(get_current_article().title, 'blah')
<elopio> Letozaf_: and I have a question.
<elopio> are you calling ensure_list_view_mode because open_feed_item only works in list view?
<Letozaf_> elopio, yes
<elopio> Letozaf_: so, what would you think about this:
<elopio> - move ensure_grid_view_mode to emulators.py, probably to MainView
<elopio> - on the first statement inside open_feed_item, call ensure_grid_view_mode
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok fine I will make the changes you suggested
<elopio> Letozaf_: I'm throwing a lot of things to you, I hope you are not hating me :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, no instead thanks for teaching me how to do things correctly
<elopio> as I said, the test is good, so if you feel that it would be better to land it and then improve it little by little, that's fine by me.
<Letozaf_> elopio, I think you are only trying to make tests better
<Letozaf_> elopio, let's do it the way you think is better :P
<Letozaf_> elopio, so I will fix it as you suggested so you can see if it's ok first
<elopio> Letozaf_: yes, thanks!
<Letozaf_> balloons, o/
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok
 * elopio <- lunch break
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine and you ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, sunburned, tired, good to be home :-)
<elfy> hi balloons - welcome back
<elfy> they brought release forward to tomorrow - hope you're realdy :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, lucky you :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, here it not hot to sun tan yet, maybe in a few weeks
<balloons> elfy, :-)
<phillw> balloons: how can you forward an email for RC when the iso tracker is not RC ?
<phillw> makes me look like an idiot when I take on trust emails from you and post them to social media :(
<balloons> phillw, ? final RC images will come after the freeze of course
<phillw> balloons: is okay.... they froze tonight, but there is no deffinate answer as to when they will make an RC... the cron should be turned off, but then who will make the build?
<balloons> phillw, I expect an RC by Monday morning.. sometime between now and Monday it will get started
<balloons> the earliest would be tomorrow
<phillw> and, of course... release will be 17th :P
<phillw> to hell with the testers....
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-11
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> balloons: thanks - merged and synced those image test changes
<elfy> balloons: can you look at bug 1306221 and comment at some point :)
<ubot5> bug 1306221 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Upgrade testcase written poorly" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306221
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> hi jibel
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-12
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would like to ask according to you people, for desktop use and especially mailing, which suite is best for dealing with address books with categories, and mailing to groups of people? KDE PIM suite or Evolution ?
<melodie> or do you know yet about a choice even better?
<melodie> when I say good, best, I mean easy and reliable
<melodie> on the long run
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-06
<wxl> elfy: sorry, no.
<elfy> cyphermox: I see your good morning in -devel and raise you a 'do you remember the bug for the  pwconv /etc/passwd 0600 issue we were seeing recently?'
<elfy> and have a good day if you're not working :)
<cyphermox> well, no I don't remember that bug
<cyphermox> I can try to look it up
<elfy> I tried too - not having much luck, was hoping flexiondotorg remembered it - he saw it first
<cyphermox> not finding it either
<elfy> I find reference to it in -release, but then it went to -devel and I obviously don't have logs for some reason
<cyphermox> ok, what date then?
<elfy> you made me think more ... last time the same thing apparently caused by "infinity	But, indeed, it looks like xserver-xorg-video-all has fallen out of all the desktop seed because of the whacky xserver-xorg-core alternate dep that shouldn't be there."
<elfy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/16/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t16:12
<elfy> anyway - obviously there being a reason, saw the same thing in Lubuntu yesterday - no new build yet to see
<elopio> woohoo.
<elopio> Now I can connect to freenode again.
<dobey> so you say
<test> ping elopio
<Guest16276> ping elopio
<Guest16276> ping elopio
<Guest16276> ping elopio
<Guest16276> ping elopio
<wxl> Guest16276: that might be perceived as annoying
<Guest16276> wxl: sorry, I'm testing some stuff. Will change to another chat.
<elfy> wxl: evening :)
<Guest16276> I'm elopio btw, just bothering myself :)
<wxl> hi elfy
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-07
<flexiondotorg> elfy, cyphermox I remember the /etc/passwd 0600 thing. I'll check my notes...
<flexiondotorg> elfy, cyphermox That was mentioned in relation to Language selection not being available in Ubiquity.
<elopio> ping jibel. I set up snappy on a kvm to get started, this is easy in case you want to give it a try: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/snappy#snappy-local
<elopio> fgimenez: brendand: rhuddie: vila: stand up?
<brendand> elopio, i knew i forgot someone :)
<jibel> Hey elopio, thanks for the link. I'll give it a try
<elopio> jibel: now I'm looking at this: http://www.wefearchange.org/2015/04/creating-python-snaps.html
<elopio> Looks nice to get started with the packaging.
<elfy> flexiondotorg: thanks
<elopio> vila: ^ you might want to take a look too, for the sprint.
<elfy> and good afternoon quality channel peeps :)
<vila> elopio: I read it indeed a few days ago
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Are you about?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Regarding - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1434579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1434579 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Unable to install VirtualBox Guest Service in 15.04" [High,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I've just tested because it is marked a Fix Released, but it is not fixed as far as I can tell :(
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Hey, yeah, got distracted a bit, will be working on it shortly.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: The only part that's Fixed Released was the kernel task. :P
<infinity> flexiondotorg: There are several more bits that need fixing.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Oh. OK, fair enough :)
<flexiondotorg> infinity, How are High and Critical bugs "handled"? Is there someone who collates a list of important stuff and monitors progress?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Just wondering who has visibility.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: There are some tags for release tracking (See: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-v-tracking-bug-tasks.html), but this bug isn't so tagged, since I was working on it anyway.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Don't get me wrong. I was not referring to this bug.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: As much as it would be nice to track by "high" and "critical" there are too many of those to get a handle on most of the time.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, It was a general question. I realise there are many High and Critical bugs.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I'm trying to work out how to help progress some of the Critical bugs that have been picked up in QA.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: So, that tag tracking page is what some Canonical teams use internally.  But there are as many ways to slice the bug database as there are ways to break a computer, so others are welcome to come up with their own views and find things that need escalating within their own teams (or to us).
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Understood.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: bdmurray probably has a better handle on how we do all of this more formally, I tend to just sort of wing it when people bring me things on IRC that sound appropriately scary enough to be worth panicking about, or small enough to be worth spending five minutes fixing.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thanks for explaining.
<elopio> zsombi: how can we help?
<zsombi> elopio: I tried to create the JSON file under ~/.config/url-dispatcher/urls for the temp app, but somehow I failed to get the app launched...
<elopio> zsombi: we need two apps. The first one opens, but when you click the link on that one, the second one doesn't open. Is that right?
<zsombi> elopio: so, in order to launch the app thru url-dispatcher, we must drop an <appid>.urldispatcher file in the path I mentioned. I failed to do that :(
<zsombi> elopio: we don't necessarily need two apps, or maybe yes... cannot teh AP launcher do the job?
<elopio> zsombi: there is a command line tool url-dispatcher that can do it.
<zsombi> elopio: like the current app launcher has also a url parameter, wouldn't that do the job in this case?
<elopio> wow, it's really hard to remember. One of you guys was working with uri parameters. The other was working with URL dispatcher.
<elopio> zsombi: can you tell me again what was the test you were doing?
<zsombi> elopio: I've added you to the SDK trello board/card
<zsombi> elopio: I was trying to extend the test branch kalikiana gave me on the StateSaver branch, but wasn't successful
<zsombi> elopio: and btw, the feature only works on the device
<zsombi> elopio: no support on desktop QPA :(
<elopio> right, I remember that.
<elopio> zsombi: at the moment, I can't spend much time in this because I have to finish the tasks for our sprint. You need to talk with brendand so we plan some time to spend in this.
<elopio> the sprint finishes on thursday, so this is a good time.
<zsombi> elopio: ok, thx
<zsombi> brendand: r u with us? :)
<PaulW2U> bdrc
<elfy> flexiondotorg: on and off
<brendand> zsombi, hello
<zsombi> brendand: hello, I need elopio's help - or someone else's - on the url-dispatcher tests in uitk
<brendand> zsombi, can you attend our prioritization meeting tomorrow?
<zsombi> brendand: time?
<brendand> zsombi, it's at 1600UTC
<zsombi> brendand: uuuhh... I can try... that's 7pm for me...
<brendand> jfunk, the sdk team need some time to work on url-dispatcher tests
<jfunk> brendand: needs help from us, or time to do it themselves
<brendand> jfunk, some of our time, i meant
<zsombi> brendand: jfunk: more precisely on a FW in UITK launcher where we can launch an app as it would have been invoked by url-dispatcher
<brendand> jfunk, zsombi is not sure he will be able to attend the prio meeting
<jfunk> FW
<jfunk> ?
<zsombi> jfunk: there are two ways to launch an app in toolkit AP, the old way (the QML app is an embedded string) or the new way - the QML app is a physical file
<zsombi> jfunk: sorry, I call it as fw, though it's a CPO :D
<zsombi> jfunk: so, the string version as well as teh file version creates some desktop file with fake exec line in ~/.shared/..... folder
<zsombi> jfunk: tedg said an <appid>.urldispatcher file must be created in ~/.config/url-dispatcher/urls which would list the protocols the app can handle
<zsombi> jfunk: I tried that, and nothing happened :/
<jfunk> zsombi: brendand: is this a confirmed bug in AP?
<jfunk> sounds like the tests are not what is needing help, however testability enablement
<zsombi> jfunk: I don't think it is, tbh all teh apps are click-packed, which are launched well with AP
<zsombi> jfunk: what I'd need is a solution for temporary test apps
<brendand> zsombi, jfunk - doesn't sound like a whole story, but you just need a little help to figure this out?
<zsombi> brendand: kinda yes...
<brendand> if anything there's an issue with url-dispatcher i think
<zsombi> brendand: I'd need it to test the StateSaver behavior with url-dispatcher
<elopio> it could be a problem with how we make the test application.
<zsombi> brendand: well... the fake exec line may also be a problem, and I'm not that familiar with AP so I could dig that out
<jfunk> brendand: elopio: has anyone spend the "1-hr vanguard" investigation time?
<elopio> or a url dispatcher problem. Or we are missing one step to make it work.
<jfunk> if it ends up taking more I'll create a card
<brendand> jfunk, i don't think so
<zsombi> elopio: that ~/.config/... path thing is also for testing, and has not been used for years...
<zsombi> so it may not even work...
<brendand> elopio, can you spend an hour and co-ordinate with jfunk if a whole story is needed
<jfunk> who is vanguard right now>
<elopio> jfunk: I think it will take more than one hour to understand what it's going on. More like 3.
<brendand> jfunk, it would be elopio since everyone else if (officially) eod
<jfunk> ok, well, 3 hours is a little long
<brendand> obviously i'm here but just going to have dinner and eod
<om26er> ubuntu-qa I have been trying to run autopilot tests on my device and have consistently had issues. phablet-click-test-setup fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764820/
<jfunk> zsombi: how urgently do you need
<om26er> adt-run on the other throws dbus permission errors
<elopio> jfunk: brendand: yes, I'm vanguard. But I would prefer to have a card for this, so somebody works with zsombi and tedg early on the next sprint.
<zsombi> jfunk: we have a pretty high priority bug on it, blocking messaging app, and bfiller
<brendand> om26er, are you running on rtm?
<elopio> om26er: report a bug to phablet-tools?
<jfunk> zsombi: which bug, what milestone is it targeted at?
<jfunk> bfiller: ^
<om26er> brendand, yes
<jfunk> bfiller: do you concur that this is urgent enough that is cannot wait unti mid-week next?
<brendand> om26er, you need to tell it that
<zsombi> jfunk: seems it had not been prioritized for system images... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1429899
<brendand> om26er, --distro=ubuntu-rtm --series=14.09
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429899 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "StateSaver should not restore when app launched from content-hub" [High,In progress]
<jfunk> zsombi: so you're saying it can wait for help unti mid-week next?
<zsombi> jfunk: so it looks like...
<om26er> brendand,  oh boy, that seems to be downloading atleast
<bfiller> jfunk, zsombi : it's blocking a story that is supposed to land end of week, but it can wait till mid-next week if you guys are busy
<bfiller> so not super critical but would like to get it done soon
<jfunk> bfiller: ack, we'll create a spike story to investigate start of next week
<davmor2> om26er: did you try the adt way of running them that seems to work atleast
<om26er> davmor2, both adt and direct from device give me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764980/
<om26er> elopio, ^
<davmor2> om26er: no idea then
<elopio> om26er: do you have the latest adt-run?
<elopio> om26er: and when running directly from the device, did you do the dbus probe?
<om26er> elopio, 3.12ubuntu1
<om26er> elopio, no, I hadn't, doing now.
<elopio> adt-run should do it for you. So report a bug affecting autopkgtest, gallery-app and autopilot. If you have time, debug it to understand why it's not working.
<om26er> elopio, the problem I found with adt-run was on each run it tried to re-download the source, makes things kind of slow
<om26er> also I did dbus probe and I am still having the same problem
<om26er> elopio, how can I duplicate whats running in the lab do you know ?
<elopio> om26er: http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<elopio> om26er: sounds like a problem in autopilot or the gallery then.
<om26er> elopio, thanks for the link. I'll flash clean just to be sure.
<tedg> elopio, I'm back, sounds like things were punted, but I can answer questions if needed.
<ToyKeeper> ubuntu-qa, where can we find screenshot artifacts after a failed automated sanity test run?  I see some mentioned in the test log but can't seem to find the actual files.
<veebers> ToyKeeper: it will be available in the subunit file
<veebers> ToyKeeper: I suggest using the trv tool that thomi created to view the file
<dobey> they *should* be in the subunit file
<dobey> but the version of testtools in ubuntu is quite outdated and has many bugs, one of which results in often things not being attached in the subunit file, as they should be
<dobey> but the testtools in ppa:dobey/testtools makes it much better
<dobey> it only has packages for trusty and vivid though, at the moment
<dobey> so probably won't be very helpful on rtm :-/
<dobey> anyway, time for me to go
<elopio> veebers: nuclearbob: lets make the schedule for the vanguard during the second part of the day.
<elopio> here comes a proposal...
<elopio> elopio: 17:00 UTC - 20:00 UTC
<elopio> nuclearbob: 20:00 UTC - 23:00 UTC
<elopio> veebers: 23:00 UTC - 2:00 UTC
<elopio> I'm not sure if that's too late for you nuclearbob. We can switch if so.
<veebers> elopio: good idea, works for me
<elopio> veebers: nuclearbob: I'm making a new calendar.
<elopio> veebers: do we have autolanding on the power branch?
<veebers> elopio: oh good question, I can't remember asking for that to be setup, so probably not
<elopio> veebers: I will add it as a task in the card to add unit tests.
<elopio> doesn't make a lot of sense to have autolanding with no tests.
<veebers> elopio: hmm, autolanding is nice as it takes care of the merging once 'Approved'
<elopio> veebers: ok, I'll ping CI. I added on the card the task to make sure we tell CI to add the tests to the autolanding run.
<veebers> coolio
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-08
<brendand> elopio, talk talk talk :)
<elopio> brendand: fgimenez: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/revert-ext-class-fix-for-now/+merge/251025
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1376996
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376996 in Autopilot "test_customised_proxy_classes_have_extension_classes started failing all of a sudden" [High,In progress]
<brendand> elopio, so merge that with AP trunk
<elopio> brendand: remove the skip, reintroduce the inheritance dark magic
<elopio> there are some app tests that fail then. I don't know which ones, chris is the one who knows.
<fgimenez> elopio, brendand this should be removed from trunk's head, right?
<elopio> fgimenez: I think that the idea would be to make a branch for it, make sure that all autopilot selftests pass, and then run the gatekeeper job with that branch.
<elopio> then check for the new gatekeeper errors related to inheritance. Make an autopilot selftests for that error, and fix it.
<elopio> fgimenez: do you have the vpn set up?
<fgimenez> elopio, i think so, let me try to launch it
<fgimenez> elopio, how do we reintroduce the inheritance? just removing the skip doesn't make any test fail
<elopio> fgimenez: hum, so that test is not good.
<elopio> fgimenez: I just know part of this story, veebers knows more.
<elopio> fgimenez: about building autopilot, I think you should join #ubuntu-ci-eng
<elopio> I added a row in the spreadsheet, and then sil2100 assigned a silo to me.
<elopio> on this page http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=autopilot you will see the build button.
<elopio> this explains this weird process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<fgimenez> elopio, ok thanks a lot
<fgimenez> elopio, wait, i was executing the unit tests
<fgimenez> elopio, but yes, it makes no difference to execute python3 -m autopilot.run run autopilot.tests.functional.test_introspection_features with or without the skip...
<fgimenez> elopio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10773819/
<elopio> fgimenez: I remember it was failing, but it started failing suddenly.
<elopio> I don't know what caused the failure.
<fgimenez> elopio, the previous paste was with the skip, this is without http://paste.ubuntu.com/10773866/ and test_customised_proxy_classes_have_extension_classes passing
<elfy> good afternoon quality people :D
<elopio> fgimenez: can you please leave a comment on the card for veebers?
<elopio> jfunk: can we work on the inheritance card before the prioritization meeting?
<fgimenez> elopio, ok will do
<nuclearbob> pitti: I'
<nuclearbob> m getting an error on adt-run but executing the test script manually works
<pitti> nuclearbob: hey
<nuclearbob> I'm grabbing the error now, it's about a (
<nuclearbob> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10773980/
<nuclearbob> and I'll grab the test script
<nuclearbob> pitti: test script is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-power-tests/trunk/view/head:/debian/tests/tc-powermeter-05 and if I copy it over and execute it, it works
<pitti> nuclearbob: do you actually execute it, or run it through bash?
<pitti> nuclearbob: because, "function foo()" is a bashism
<nuclearbob> pitti: oh right, thanks, I'll change the shebang line, I had just been running it through bash
<nuclearbob> I'll remember to check that in the future
<pitti> $ sh -n /tmp/tc-powermeter-05
<pitti> /tmp/tc-powermeter-05: 28: /tmp/tc-powermeter-05: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<nuclearbob> yep
<pitti> nuclearbob: or just drop "function" :)
<pitti> nuclearbob: (it seems fine otherwise)
<nuclearbob> pitti: yeah, checkbashisms reports nothing when I remove that
<jfunk> elopio: yes, actually can you join a call?
<elopio> nuclearbob: are you ok being the vanguard from 20:00 UTC to 23:00 UTC ?
<jfunk> elopio: we're postponing the prio meeting to tmw
<elopio> jfunk: ok.
<elopio> jfunk: the fixing sanity call?
<nuclearbob> elopio: I'd prefer to do earlier than that if that's feasible, that's 7 PM for me
<elopio> nuclearbob: 17:00 UTC - 20:00 UTC ?
<nuclearbob> elopio: that works fine except for today, when I have an appointment :) I can do 20:00-23:00 tonight and then 17-20 after that, if that's okay
<elopio> nuclearbob: don't worry about today.
<nuclearbob> elopio: okay. I'll pick up 17-20 UTC starting tomorrow
<elopio> jfunk_: brendand: tomorrow the calendar is full of stakeholder meetings.
<elopio> you moved it to the same time as the unity one.
<rhuddie> elopio, do you have a moment to go over the webbrowser test failure?
<elopio> rhuddie: yes I do.
<rhuddie> elopio, excellent. This is the issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10771280/
<rhuddie> elopio, there seems to be some sort of race condition when clearing the address bar text in the browser when entering a new url
<rhuddie> it doesn't happen every time
<elopio> rhuddie: is it like you clear it, and then the page is loaded, and then it's filled again?
<rhuddie> no, the browser loads with the start page, and then we try to enter in a new url. the helpers then clear the address bar before the new url is entered.
<rhuddie> elopio, here is the test code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sanity_tests/tests/test_with_webbrowser.py#L130
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, but I'm wondering why the field is filled after we have cleared it.
<elopio> is it because we are clicking in the wrong place?
<rhuddie> elopio, well, it is filled by default with the start page.
<elopio> rhuddie: it starts filled, then we cleared.
<elopio> but the clear is failing.
<rhuddie> yes the clear is failing
<rhuddie> elopio, but currently the clear is not called directly in the test code, but by the uitk helper which enters the text
<elopio> rhuddie: yes. What I don't get is why you say there's a race condition.
<rhuddie> elopio, well, because sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesnt :)
<elopio> rhuddie: but this is sequential. For some reason we are failing to clear it.
<elopio> I'm wondering if it's because we are not hiting the button.
<rhuddie> elopio, here is the method pressing the button: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_textfield.py#L74
<rhuddie> elopio, it seems like there has been some workaround added previously for checking the visible property
<rhuddie> elopio, I've tried adding some waits to make sure the visible property is set true, but it did still fail in the same way
<elopio> rhuddie: you lost me.
<elopio> when the field has a clear button but it's not visible, the field is clicked to show it.
<elopio> what workaround are you talking about?
<rhuddie> elopio, that seemed a bit strange to me, that the text field had to be pressed again to show to show the clear button? but may be its not
<elopio> rhuddie: it's not clicked again. It's if you try to clear it when it's not focused, so it's the first time you click it.
<elopio> there could be something wrong in there, like we make something visible that hides the clear buttonl
<elopio> rhuddie: do you have a screenshot of the error?
<rhuddie> elopio, what happens is that the existing url is highlighted, and not deleted as expected.
<elopio> rhuddie: that probably means that the clear button is not clicked.
<rhuddie> elopio, there is another way to fix the issue, which is to call browser.main_window.address_bar.clear() before we try to enter the url in the test case.
<elopio> it could be because we try to click it too fast, before it's visible. But that's not likely. We could add a clear_button.visible.wait_for(True), just to be sure about it.
<elopio> or it could be because we are clicking the wrong coordinates, which is also unlikely.
<elopio> rhuddie: that would do the same.
<elopio> just with less ifs.
<rhuddie> elopio, I tried adding the visible.wait_for(True), but it still failed in the same way
<rhuddie> elopio, interestingly it didn't fail when I added the address_bar.clear() to the test. - I ran it for ages but it didn't fail once.
<brendand> rhuddie, what about waiting for enabled?
<elopio> rhuddie: what would be nice is to understand why that works.
<brendand> rhuddie, it could potentially be disabled for a period of time
<elopio> what would be different is that on write we call autopilot focused_write.
<elopio> if we call clear directly, the focused doesn't happen.
<rhuddie> elopio, yes I tried enabled too, but same result
<elopio> rhuddie: so, that could be a valid workaround, but I would prefer to dig deeper and understand what's wrong calling clear from write.
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, I was trying to understand why the helper was not working correctly...
<elopio> rhuddie: can you debug the issue? like putting a breakpoint, call clear, and the field doesn't get cleared?
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, I'll do some more digging.
<elfy> wxl: you know your image is not booting on vb?
<wxl> elfy: say what?
<elfy> couple of days ago there was a pwconv /etc/passwd issue
<elfy> today I got something else - booting it now for screenshot
<elfy> but - image not for today currently
<elfy> http://i.imgur.com/eBDaXxd.png
<elfy> just thought I'd let you know
<wxl> elfy: which image?
<elfy> 64bit
<ianorlin> elfy on my desktop the amd 64 image booted and installed with manaul partitoning fine
<ianorlin> except for the eject part which all are broken
<elfy> maybe a vb thing then - I don't look particularly deeply for other flavours unless asked or needed
<elfy> and yea - that's still fubar
<wxl> elfy: what vbox version?
<wxl> ianorlin: did you use kvm?
<ianorlin> I installed on bare metal
<wxl> oh!
<elfy> wxl: 4.3.26
<wxl> elfy: from the repos or upstream?
<elfy> repos thiscycle it seems
<wxl> elfy: no i mean vbox
<wxl> or maybe that's what you meant :)
<ianorlin> ok I will try vbox on this new bare metal install don't want the two hypervisors conflicting
<wxl> i don't use repo versions so i'm not sure i can back you up at all
<wxl> danke ianorlin make sure to grab from the repos
<wxl> and confirm you have 4.3.26
<elfy> repos for vb wxl
<ianorlin> yes I have that version and virtualbox fails
<wxl> awww fooey
<wxl> elfy: ↑ might want to check the other flavors more completely
<elfy> I am SOO glad this vbox issue isn't seen in Xubuntu
<elfy> last cycle was one after the other for us :p
<wxl> not in xubuntu? how weird!
<elfy> wxl: I would expect other flavours have QA leads
<elfy> I just happened to see this for you when ianorlin asked me something the other day so followed along a while
<elfy> well we did see it a while back, so did Mate
<wxl> elfy: so can you email the list?
<elfy> list?
<wxl> the ubuntu quality list
<ianorlin> ok also nocompcache isn't a magic fix
<elfy> wxl: ack - but it'll be later on
<wxl> k
<elfy> wxl: what for though?
 * ianorlin will try an alternate with vritualbox
<elfy> wxl: did it - I'll likely not remember now I've made you aware of the issue and won't look again
<wxl> elfy: i suggested it since other leads may need to know. mean they'll probably figure it out, but …
<elfy> well I would have expected them to know I guess - it's been about on lubuntu for 2 or 3 days
<elfy> anyway - such is life
<wxl> yep
<elfy> and a bunch of questions make me wish I'd not done it lol
 * wxl ducks :)
<elfy> I'd rather wxl mailed the list :p
<wxl> forgive me for i have sinned elfy :)
<elfy> especially as I've got a real pita issue with my isp
<elfy> my mails to mailing lists - get marked as spam here - so I have to go webmail to unmark them :|
<wxl> i'll reply
 * elfy ponders lubuntu being upstart-less, wonder if that's part of this 
<elfy> made you aware - my job is done :p
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-09
<elopio> ping veebers: I'm back. Can I help reviewing the tests?
<veebers> elopio: ah they've finished now, 1000+ tests ran and it doesn't look like they timedout
<veebers> elopio: lets split them somehow. I'm just in the process of trying to understand this autopilot proxy base/cpo stuff but will follow up the autopilot release soon
<elopio> looks promising, 100 failures
<elopio> veebers: I'll start reviewing, making notes in an etherpad.
<veebers> elopio: ack. actually I'll hit this now too. I'll start from the bottom of the list
<elopio> veebers: http://pad.ubuntu.com/autopilot-20150408
<veebers> elopio: actually, it looks like the dashboard run for 165:20150408:20150210 is still running
<elopio> veebers: would it be wrong to also use the results from 164?
<elopio> last time I checked 3 old revisions for some unstable tests.
<veebers> elopio: so you're suggesting check against 163:20150406:20150210? The failure amount seems about the same, yeah lets do that
<elopio> veebers: right, 164 is already running. What I did was to start on the latest run. But if there were no results on that one, I started digging on older ones.
<veebers> ah ok, I see
<veebers> elopio: So I'll start from the bottom going up (camera-app, gallery, unity8 etc.)
<veebers> ah awesome, they aren't alphabetically sorted. (so please note that I'm doing the gallery app tests :-))
<elopio> veebers: your format is a lot more simple.
<veebers> ^_^ I've done this a bunch of times, I have it down
<elopio> veebers: I'm going to take messaging app.
<veebers> elopio: that leaves reminders and music, I'll take them
<veebers> done
<elopio> veebers: done.
<elopio> veebers: I'm not worried about any of this errors I couldn't match.
<veebers> elopio: the unity8 ones concern me a little as there are 16 failures compared to 1. I think I'll re-run the gatekeeper with just the unity8 tests to run
<elopio> veebers: ok. I can check the results tomorrow.
<elopio> veebers: on image 156 we got 14 errors and on image 153 we got 19, so it's not likely this new version's fault. But a new run would be nice.
<veebers> elopio: oh really? perhaps I didn't check well enough
<veebers> elopio: do you mind checking the results tomorrow? There is a chance I can check them tonight as it's only one suite
<elopio> veebers: I will check early tomorrow, np.
<veebers> sweetbix xhwwea
<veebers> lol, keyboard fail
<veebers> sweetbix cheers*
<elopio> ping pitti: could this be related to systemd? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1441893
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1441893 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't connect to my wi-fi: authentication timed out" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> I've been having problems with the network close to when I upgraded my vivid. But I also changed some things on my network, and my other machine survived the upgrade, so I don't know.
<pitti> elopio: by the looks of it no; systemd does a lot, but wifi connections are between kernel, NetworkManager, and wpa_supplicant
<pitti> elopio: I have such an effect sometimes, particularly when I'm travelling
<elopio> pitti: any idea who should I ping to get this triaged?
<pitti> elopio: most often the driver became confused, and I rmmod iwlwifi iwldvm and modprobe them again
<elopio> my laptop without wifi won't be too useful for the sprint. So I might need to downgrade if I can't find a solution.
<elopio> pitti: thanks, I'll try that.
<pitti> elopio: if that helps, it should be reassigned to linux
<pitti> elopio: does that only happen sporadically, or does it even not connect after a cold boot?
<elopio> pitti: a couple of weeks ago I wasn't able to reconnect, but when I rebooted it connected without problems. Now it never connects.
<pitti> elopio: just to rule that out you could try and boot with upstart; a better bet is probably to grab the utopic kernel and boot with that
<pitti> and/or downgrade linux-firmware (where the intel fw is)
<elopio> pitti: does it makes sense for it to say that iwldvm is not loaded when I try to rmmod ?
<pitti> elopio: ah, you might have a different driver then
<pitti> elopio: but the rmmod/modprobe trick only really works if it generally does connect, but starts failing after a few hours/days
<pitti> if it never connects, it's not going to help that either
<elopio> I'm trying upstart. And tomorrow I can try a utopic kernel.
<elopio> pitti: yes, fails with upstart too. That's good to know.
<elopio> tomorrow I'll keep trying stuff. Thanks for your help.
<pitti> elopio: no worries; sleep well!
<pitti> elopio: you said you changed your network from N to G, that's another variable of course
<pitti> elopio: but if it worked before, trying older kernels is your best bet I think
<elopio> yes, trying the old N network is easy actually. Good pointers, I'll update the bug with my findings.
<pitti> fgimenez: for bug 1441023, is it enough for your setup to have this in git, or do you need that in vivid ASAP?
<ubot5> bug 1441023 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Allow to preserve powerd-cli on cleanup (ssh virt-server)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441023
<pitti> fgimenez: CI has a setup to build autopkgtest debs straight out of latest git and use that, thanks to vila
<fgimenez> pitti, thanks it's not urgent, we have already forked the ssh-setup/adb script as we did in OTA
<vila> elopio, pitti : hmm, now that you mention it, my laptop seem to just lose wifi access sometimes. My workaround is just to disable/enable wifi from the nm indicator
<pitti> fgimenez: ack, then I'll just commit that for now, so that we don't have to fork the script long-term
<vila> fgimenez, pitti : my gut feeling is that it should be easier than forking the ssh-setup/adb script, this happened twice for QA and once for CI lately. We're approaching the Refactoring Triangulation Golden Threshold ;)
<pitti> it's too early for such fancy buzzwords!
<vila> ;-D
 * pitti goes to recalibrate the plasma phase inverters
<nerochiaro> pitti: i am packaging a library that we eventually want to get into ubuntu, and i am working on autopkgtest tests. is there a way for me to have adt-run use a PPA to get the package that needs to be tested ? (totally new to autopkgtest, so pardon the ignorance)
<pitti> nerochiaro: there is, but it seems much easier to build the package locally, and tell adt-run to use the local debs?
<pitti> nerochiaro: i. e. case 6 or 7 in https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.html (aka /usr/share/doc/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.html)
<nerochiaro> pitti: oh, that is the piece of docs i was missing. reading it now, thanks
<pitti> nerochiaro: if you really want to test a ppa, you could use somethign like --setup-commands "add-apt-repository ppa:foo/bar; apt-get update"
<nerochiaro> pitti: sounds much easier with local packages
<pitti> or --setup-commands "add-apt-repository ppa:foo/bar" -U if you also want to dist-upgrade to that PPA
<pitti> nerochiaro: it for sure is, also faster turnaround
<pitti> jibel: so http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#systemd has lots of "test in progress" again which have long finished
<pitti> jibel: can I just remove the stamp files like ./work/vivid-proposed_amd64_bluez.20150408-161109.state or do I need to update something else too?
<pitti> like results.history or the individual result files like ./vivid-proposed_amd64_bluez ?
<nerochiaro> pitti: is any way to be able to run graphical tests using adt-run ?
 * pitti removes the stamp files and sees what happens
<pitti> nerochiaro: sure; most packages which do that use xvfb; the ubuntu touch packages require running on a testbed which has mir and unity8 running
<pitti> nerochiaro: xvfb is certainly the most generic way as it avoids any particular assumption about the testbed you run it on
<nerochiaro> pitti: does xvfb support GL ?
<pitti> nerochiaro: kind of; it uses mesa's software renderer
<nerochiaro> pitti: let me give it a shot then
<pitti> nerochiaro: note that for GL to work you need 24 bit color depth, the default is only 8
<pitti> nerochiaro: so xvfb-run -s '-screen 0 1024x768x24' yourprogram ...
<pitti> nerochiaro: check: xvfb-run -s '-screen 0 1024x768x24' glxinfo
<pitti> without the -s it will just say "libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found"
<nerochiaro> pitti: GL seems to work, but xvfb seems to be missing the RANDR extension. I tried adding -s '+extension RANDR' but it still complains
<pitti> nerochiaro: ah, that's a rather old bug indeed -- it seems http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2013-January/035114.html never got applied upstream :/
<pitti> nerochiaro: that can still be done if you need it, but it's a bit more complicated to set up
<pitti> nerochiaro: you can use the normal xorg-xserver and create an xorg.conf which uses the "dummy" driver; that does support (some) xrandr
<pitti> Section "Device"
<pitti>  Identifier "test"
<pitti>  Driver "dummy"
<pitti> EndSection
<pitti> then just start X in the background, wait until the /tmp/.X11-unix/X* socket is there (depends on the $DISPLAY number you start the server under), and it should work
<nerochiaro> pitti: as an aside, if the tests fail, is there any way to open a shell into the testbed to inspect things and figure out what is wrong ?
<pitti> nerochiaro: adt-run -s
<pitti> see "debugging options:" in --help
<pitti> (or manpage)
 * pitti bbl
<dobey> jfunk, elopio: api qa call?
<nerochiaro> elopio: i am having problems running unit tests that use qmlscene in virtualized environments. I was told you might be able to help, or know someone who might.
<elopio> nerochiaro: are you using xvfb ?
<nerochiaro> elopio: yes
<elopio> nerochiaro: sorry, I was in a meeting.
<elopio> nerochiaro: you are talking about unit tests with qmltestrunner?
<nerochiaro> elopio: essentially yes
<nerochiaro> elopio: one goal is to be able to run them as part of the package build (dg_auto_test) and the other as part of debian autopkgtest
<nerochiaro> er, dh_auto_test
<elopio> nerochiaro: and this is in the camera, right?
<nerochiaro> elopio: no, it is for a library that we wrote that we are going to use in the camera: lp:qt-halide
<elopio> nerochiaro: ok, I will try to run them with bzr bd.
<elopio> nerochiaro: should I take trunk or a branch?
<nerochiaro> elopio: at the moment dh_auto_test is overriden to do nothing so you will need to put that back
<nerochiaro> elopio: trunk is ok for this purpose
<nerochiaro> elopio: just running debuild -uc -us -b should be more than enough to show the problem once you have fixed the dh_auto_test so that it runs the tests
<nerochiaro> elopio: but i guess bzr bd does the same underneath
<elopio> nerochiaro: where do I get halide-lang from?
<nerochiaro> elopio: ppa:phablet-team/ppa
<elopio> nerochiaro: ok. I think you should copy most of this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/qml/CMakeLists.txt
<elopio> after building it, I'm not sure which is the build dir that we need to use to find the compile qthalide though, so I haven't been able to get a successful run.
<nerochiaro> elopio: that does not help me much. the only piece of info in there is that I need to call  xvfb with options -a -s "-screen 0 1024x768x24"
<nerochiaro> elopio: which i was already doing
<nerochiaro> elopio: do you build in the tree or out of the tree ? or do you build the packages and install them ?
<elopio> nerochiaro: this adds a make test task
<elopio> then without overwrite the dh test rule, the tests will run.
<elopio> oh, well, actually the make test task might be in a previous CMakeFile
<elopio> nerochiaro: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt
<elopio> see there enable_testing, USE_XVFB
<nerochiaro> elopio: make check does run the tests
<elopio> pitti: I switched the network to G, and it works. So the problem seems to be my laptop not handling N networks.
<elopio> nerochiaro: ok, I'm getting now QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<elopio> Aborted (core dumped)
<elopio> is that your problem?
<nerochiaro> elopio: that was the problem before using xvfb. I thought i had changed that already, sorry
<nerochiaro> elopio: in fact I just found out that the issue I am having is related to the fact that in xvfb openGL is handled through mesa and there seem to be some things we are doing in qt-halide that don't play well with that
<nerochiaro> elopio: let me investigate a bit more in that direction, and if I can't find a solution there I might ask for some more help next week
<elopio> nerochiaro: cool, let us know how it goes. Please remember to ping the vanguard.
<nerochiaro> elopio: ok.will do
<nerochiaro> elopio: thanks for the help so far
<pitti> elopio: ah, it sounded like you were switching from N to G (i. e. the older/slower/easier one)
<elopio> pitti: that was a typo on the bug. I corrected that.
<elopio> nerochiaro: your welcome. Though I didn't do much :) One thing I would like is for all the projects from your team to follow the same cmake style. Maybe discuss with renato about which one is better?
<nerochiaro> elopio: i was not aware they were using a differen one
<elopio> nuclearbob: you are vanguard right now.
<nuclearbob> elopio: yes. Do I need to update the topic?
<elopio> nuclearbob: no, I just wanted to confirm that I can relax :)
<nuclearbob> elopio: yep, take a break :)
<elopio> soon. Thanks man.
<elopio> hey veebers
<elopio> I have reviewed only one unity test. Sorry, I was surprised by a morning full of meetings.
<veebers> elopio: no worries :-)
<elopio> veebers: I'm done checking the 10 unity failures.
<elopio> veebers: they are not new errors for sure. I'm not sure what to do. It might be that this release make them appear more often, which would be bad. Or it might just be that this was an unlucky execution.
<veebers> elopio: right, hmm, Unfortunately I would suggest we make a gatekee . . .wait a sec gotta check something
<veebers> elopio: so, um, _totally_ on purpose that latest run didn't even use the silo ppa. So I'll fire off a run now so we can compare it
<veebers> (which is what I was going to suggest, just in the reverse order :-P)
<elopio> veebers: hah, good trick.
<veebers> elopio: yeah, sorry about that :-P
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> trying to get back into the flow of things.. always crazy
<balloons> yourself?
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine, thanks.
<Letozaf_> balloons, If you got time I have some mp for calendar app and rssreader
<Letozaf_> balloons, just to let you know, I imagine you are probably busy
<Letozaf_> :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure send me some links
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/dayview-test-default-view/+merge/253760
<Letozaf_> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/weekview-testing-stubs-completed/+merge/254495
<Letozaf_> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/unique-random-topic/+merge/253281
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-10
<brendand> elopio, hello
<elopio> brendand: hi.
<brendand> elopio, when trying the grid units test did you get something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10792030/
<elopio> brendand: no.
<elopio> I got the app opened
<elopio> just the click happened in the wrong place.
<brendand> elopio, oh. did you see this type of error before? did i do something wrong?
<elopio> brendand: are you running on the device?
<brendand> elopio, yes
<elopio> brendand: maybe you missed the dbus probe?
<brendand> elopio, yeah i was thinking. it doesn't look like the normal error you get there, but i'll try
<elopio> and, are you running with phablet-test-run from the host?
<elopio> I can't boot my arale anymore :'(
<brendand> elopio, no on the device
<elopio> brendand: try phablet-test-run, I remember something funny running from the device.
<brendand> elopio, i didn't know it was possible to run tests from the branch with phablet-test-run
<elopio> brendand: ah, you have to deploy the branch first. I generally get the deb from the last jenkins execution and install it.
<brendand> elopio, right
<brendand> elopio, standup?
<brendand> rhuddie, ^
<elopio> brendand: there is a stakeholders meeting that I need to attend.
<rhuddie> brendand, omw
<elopio> I'll update the doc.
<brendand> elopio, ok
<bfiller> davmor2: don't think this is an oxide bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1442692
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442692 in Oxide "oxide 1.6 on image 269 rtm doesn't seem to be downloading an image from the web" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> davmor2: it's an issue with flickr, some images are copy protected and can't be downloaded
<bfiller> davmor2: at least I think so, this has happened in the past. looking for bug..
<davmor2> bfiller: yeap looking at changing the steps to not rely on flikr
<davmor2> bfiller: works pointing at ubuntu.com and grabbing the first image from there
<bfiller> davmor2: thanks, if you look in ~/Pictures I believe a 0 byte gif is downloaded in the case it's copy protected but it's not displayed by the gallery
<cyphermox> plars: looks like there are some issues running the smoke testing that should move desktop iso images to the current directory?
<cyphermox> I was asking jibel who told me to ping you, looks like the installer might not even be starting
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: I'm about to meet with unity-apis, to talk about upstreaming the helpers, in case somebody wants to join.
<elopio> it's in the calendar.
<jfunk> coming
<alesage> elopio, say hi for me :)
<fgimenez> elopio, i'm leaving sorry
<rvr> davmor2: The (related) problem I found before was that images won't open in the gallery in full screen
<ianorlin> is there any reason you can't apport-collect to a file ? Is it because it would need to get info on the bug from launchpad
<ianorlin> If we had the user filing the bug imput the package name could apport-collect know which info to collect and save in a file though?
<ianorlin> I might want this because I can't really login to launchpad with a text browser because of anti bot stuff
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-12
<TheBlackDude> Hi, everyone My Name is Osman Jalloh I am linux novice
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-14
<hggdh> I see an error during 16.04 boot, in busybox. Is this known? http://picpaste.com/busybox_error_16.04-b4eZkmJt.JPG
<hggdh> or should I open a bug on it
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-15
<wxl> i just confirmed bug 1543871 and put my 2¢ in. it's a good idea
<ubot5`> bug 1543871 in Ubuntu QA Website " iso tracker hard to find last time a daily build was tested " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1543871
<flocculant> good lord - words
<flocculant> I was thinking about leaving the channel :)
<teward> lol flocculant
<wxl> i thought you meant the bug description flocculant XD
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> wxl: I think that much of the fretting over milestones comes from flavours and testers get infected (for want of a better word)
<flocculant> I've always said that a milestone is pretty much useless the day after
<flocculant> and our release notes now say so
<flocculant> that said - next cycle I'm not going to do milestone release notes either - shall start one early in the cycle and keep it up to date
<flocculant> removing the Milestones represent at the end of a cycle
<flocculant> I don't really see the point in early milestones anyway
<flocculant> seems like a case of 'lets call this a1, get all worked up, even though we know for fact that things won't be the same next week'
<flocculant> by beta 1 in a much better position for it to be worth something
<tsimonq2> FWIW +1 flocculant
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-16
<teward> who's the list administrator for the ubuntu-quality mailing list?
<slickymaster> teward → brian at ubuntu.com, hggdh2 at ubuntu.com, jean-baptiste at ubuntu.com, nicholas.skaggs at canonical.com
<teward> slickymaster: thanks, I already prodded, though I thought balloons wasn't in charge of QA?
<slickymaster> he isn't anymore, but the change isn't yet reflected in the m/l
<teward> ah
<teward> indeed
<teward> well, I poked hggdh so meh
<slickymaster> :)
<tsimonq2> I thought he is transitioning off and it will be 100% on Thursday...but I could be wrong? I thought it was gradual...
 * teward shrugs
 * hggdh has been poked, and prodded, and raised from the tomb
<teward> hggdh: and summoned, but you didn't appear
<teward> and I had sacrificed ten windows computers as a part of the ritual tolo
<teward> see PM
<hggdh> nah, you have to understand that the portents have to happen, like the cracking of the tombstone, and cries of anguish & tearing of clothes, and throwing of ashes
<hggdh> etc, etc
<teward> heh
<hggdh> yes. Rather rude.
<hggdh> we will deal with it; meanwhile, please do not downlevel yourselves to his/her level
<hggdh> OK. dealt with, as of now. Meanwhile, please do discuss closing old bugs, and how to deal with it -- this is something we should revisit every so often
<hggdh> as a historical help, we started *not* closing any bugs, no matter how old; then we moved to closing old bugs.
<hggdh> so, the question, is: are we doing the right thing by closing old bugs? If we are, why? If not, why?
<hggdh> tsimonq2: about balloons moving: I would expect his involvement with QA (and the ML) to still exist, but now focused on his new tasks
<hggdh> teward: just a comment: sacrificing Windows computers does not really count as an offering...
<tsimonq2> hggdh: ahh alright :)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170410)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170410)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Zesty Final] (20101020ubuntu504) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Zesty Final] (20101020ubuntu504) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Zesty Final] (20101020ubuntu504) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Zesty Final] (20101020ubuntu504) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Zesty Final] (20101020ubuntu504) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Zesty Final] (20101020ubuntu504) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 38 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-10
<ABE> Hello
<ABE> I am using Ubuntu for a period of time
<ABE> (a few years)
<ABE> Maybe I could help somehow :) ?
<ABE> I could  do some testing
<ABE> if it is required.
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<flocculant> check that out
<ABE> thank you
<flocculant> channel is a bit dead, but we'll try to help you if we can
<ABE> IIjus wanted to do something  ... for Ubuntu. Stop being a"pasive" use du
<ABE> oops
<ABE> slow connection, can't type
<ABE> bye
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-14
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  nfgzpyltx: mapreri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xzygbmnte: meetingology ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  svabpmrqc: micahg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  sydoepb: charles â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  fmbpdczyl: chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  fvlipxbpo: micahg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  bhzzgl: vtapia ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  vherhc: ubot5` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  tcfgn: tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kdljwp: wxl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  uzanieuk: om26er â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kxynyqxoy: chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  adoaouxwd: mapreri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ljszvtvov: ahoneybun ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xkejmhpq: flocculant ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  scxesqan: om26er ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  puqfiqwl: inara ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  plhswrpdnp: StanleyHsiao_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wgrxznby: Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  bjaxnquk: el ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  dtszzk: acheronuk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  vywkxbfkjm: Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  qqqxbxiw: bladernr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  hjffab: tsimonq2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  qshusy: slickymaster ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  sxcmtiss: Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  vxcgedlkc: czchen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  gaelzyq: chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  gpnmz: inara ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wjgpzuw: kenvandine ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  izavu: ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  btekqzmxgq: vila â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xdjpllnd: jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  eakmcrjnz: vila â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  itfsfvq: ubuntulo13 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  dlxkpojlpe: teward ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  zhrpr: meetingology ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  jlbsfmvwf: tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  niuaj: slickymaster ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  zlloyuoxmw: tsimonq2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  pgczyaecy: bladernr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  pilik: pleia2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  cegzvbv: ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  frfej: yofel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  egvfpb: tsimonq2 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  smiqpl: tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kqfuzuv: akxwi-dave ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  anyuxr: akxwi-dave ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xxedxav: jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kncwqm: Wimpress ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  joohrmgimb: ahoneybun ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  skmlil: Wimpress ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kvxvqxvil: dkessel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  vjlik: alai ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  bvbxuiu: wxl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  uoncyckf: pleia2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wucsoy: Wimpress â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  smfbr: sbeattie ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  hzlfxriaph: sgclark ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  nqrgdxq: sgclark â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kiasi: queuebot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  rjnqgmpcm: pleia2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ywfday: bladernr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  cngakfa: meetingology ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  jewzvjoe: teward â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  vctlshfitx: jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  zytdhm: bladernr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  uadiohwc: jibel â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  vhfstr: vtapia ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  hontzx: tsimonq2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ldglrrlf: inara â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ybaqmq: mapreri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  mutkl: czchen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ccvrpn: bladernr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  jbcmrhc: ubuntulo13 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  zpdsxt: ahoneybun ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  hxvouqw: tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<INQEVEphar6oor> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  lrfrdyyseb: mapreri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-06
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Hi everyone ! Just released the beta for UbuntuDDE Remix yesterday.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Hope you like : https://ubuntudde.com/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Do report the bugs/issues in the forum.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well when I meant intro I mean explain the project
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Basically Arun is using what he knows with Ubuntu Cinnamon and making a Deepin remix which I will be helping him with.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Mark> downloading UbuntuDDE now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Nice. It is a little laggy-you may need to manually install GDM3, and Ubuntu Cinnamon is installed (It's a fork of UC software so stuff is included in it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux>  (re @arunpyasi: Hi everyone ! Just released the beta for UbuntuDDE Remix yesterday.Hope you like : https://ubuntudde.com/Do report the bugs/issues in the forum.Thanks!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Regarding that, I'll check in some while. I think I had used the iso-builder from ubuntubudgie repo and removed cinnamon stuffs, will check. (re @ItzSwirlz: Nice. It is a little laggy-you may need to manually install GDM3, and Ubuntu Cinnamon is installed (It's a fork of UC software so stuff is included in it))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Mark> okay, good to know @ItzSwirlz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> also for calamares-Ubuntu Cinnamon doesn't have minimize, maximize, etc. Did you fork from Lubuntu, us, or upstream calamares? (re @arunpyasi: Regarding that, I'll check in some while. I think I had used the iso-builder from ubuntubudgie repo and removed cinnamon stuffs, will check.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> I forked from lubuntu and changed the window mode to normal :) (re @ItzSwirlz: also for calamares-Ubuntu Cinnamon doesn't have minimize, maximize, etc. Did you fork from Lubuntu, us, or upstream calamares?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> I'll test calamares a bit, might change my minds to ubiquity too.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Great, can you help me with that? It'd be great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I could really use it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> An annoying thing for people, that some have pointed out that I don't like.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am giving in and doing it thee budgie iso-builder way lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay um
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You uploaded the lumina packages to the repo right?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> doing that now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I suggest using our iso-builder, and just make sure all the repo information-everything in etc/ is correct
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> our iso-builder is more newer and fixed than budgie's
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> check PR in
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> calamares-settings-ubuntu  .
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> check PR in calamares-settings-ubuntu  . (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> thanks (re @arunpyasi: check PR in calamares-settings-ubuntu  .)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh you forked it! even better
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> to send a PR :) (re @ItzSwirlz: Oh you forked it! even better)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> to send the PR :) (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: Oh you forked it! even better)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You could have rephrased words better
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Whine whine whine.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Well then.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And that was the first tweet that user made
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I can expect more messages like this, yes?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @ItzSwirlz Expect that a lot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I think I finally learned how to make a deb package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Nice ! (re @KaiLoveLinux: I think I finally learned how to make a deb package)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I thought you already had (re @KaiLoveLinux: I think I finally learned how to make a deb package)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I thought so too (re @ItzSwirlz: I thought you already had)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I'm still learning! It's one of those things.... ;) (re @KaiLoveLinux: I think I finally learned how to make a deb package)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Now a neat blog-post would be exceptional, so that people can learn it too :) (re @KaiLoveLinux: I think I finally learned how to make a deb package)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> would be helpful... if it worked and I learned something (re @MrkiMike: Now a neat blog-post would be exceptional, so that people can learn it too :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I've worked for Canonical for 5 years almost, mainly fixing bugs and such, and I still haven't figured it all completely :) I have a 5-steps .txt file that I follow, and that's usually ok :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> But I've never built a package from scratch.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I'm MOTU and Kubuntu dev, and still often learn new packaging things. Plus the Debian standards and tools never stand still!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Just wait until you discover symbols!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> haha :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Mike> @DarinMiller Hi Darin - I was Autcrock this morning via Freenode.  Thanks for your help.  I tried your last suggestion re the display problem, but got the same result unfortunately.  I'll do some more reading and see what I can find out.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> I cannot drag'n drop a folder from my desktop to a nautilus window - any of you experienced that ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Does anyone knows why from time to time my UbuntuMATE (bionic though) don't want to enable a2dp sink? I've got my BT phones connected as headset, with awful audio quality, but switching to a2dp yields 'unable to change profile'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Apr  6 11:07:38 mP50 pulseaudio[4602]: [pulseaudio] module-bluez5-device.c: Refused to switch profile to a2dp_sink: Not connected
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> the only log message i see :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> systemctl restart bluetooth.service  <- this was an easy fix :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> Thanks your testing work. We will optimize multilingual issues that like this as possible before final release, and richer multilingual support will be include in our development plan. (re @ItzSwirlz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am pushing myself to running on fumes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> hi, where is the correct place to report an issue with a snap? (skype)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> ive had to install the .deb to overcome it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @popeydc ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’m glad! I was worried I was being too hard on Kylin (I reported like 10 bugs). Good luck and have fun! (re @brsch: Thanks your testing work. We will optimize multilingual issues that like this as possible before final release, and richer multilingual support will be include in our development plan.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Aight so, the gameplan is:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Budgie
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon to test out Hotspot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Aight so, the gameplan is:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Budgie
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon to test out Hotspot, and maybe find other bugs (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> After that, take about an hour break, then Ubuntu MATE stuffs (I'm adding wallpapers to the colorized themes)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Depends what the issue is. (re @chrisjimallen: hi, where is the correct place to report an issue with a snap? (skype))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Updated wheel for randomly chosing what to test (now including Ubuntu DDE Remix) https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Ubuntu&c2=Kubuntu&c3=Lubuntu&c4=Ubuntu+Budgie&c5=Ubuntu+Cinnamon+Remix&c6=Ubuntu+DDE+Remix&c7=Ubuntu+Kylin&c8=Ubuntu+MATE&c9=Ubuntu+Studio&c10=Xubuntu&t=Ubuntu+Product+Testing+Choices&time=5
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Updated wheel for randomly chosing what to test (now including Ubuntu DDE Remix) https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Ubuntu&c2=Kubuntu&c3=Lubuntu&c4=Ubuntu+Budgie&c5=Ubuntu+Cinnamon+Remix&c6=Ubuntu+DDE+Remix&c7=Ubuntu+Kylin&c8=Ubuntu+MATE&c9=Ubuntu+Studio&c10=Xubuntu&col=light&t=Ubuntu+Product+Testing+Choices&time=5 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Edit to include that I made the wheel rainbow-colored
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> I didn't find the issues you reported, where are you report issues? Github or launchpad? (re @ItzSwirlz: I’m glad! I was worried I was being too hard on Kylin (I reported like 10 bugs). Good luck and have fun!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> I checked our issue tracing system, these two issues that you mentioned before have been fixed after beta freeze. Now kylin lightdm theme use adaptive layout to fix broken on high-resolution screen, and calendar now adds support for English user.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Launchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> I find it. Thanks your job. (re @ItzSwirlz: Launchpad)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Rebuilding Kubuntu ISO to incorporate some minimal install fixes....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Alright, officially giving Kubuntu a test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills Are LibreOffice documents on the desktop icon supposed to be a preview of the file?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills when I take out the charger-there will be the sound, but when plugging it in, although its at full battery, I get no sound
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> actually it's not at full. What package does that come under?
<RikMills> powerdevil
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gr8 m8
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Would you like me to try to run a systemlog to see if I can try to trace the error?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Just checked, and the KDE default are to not play a sound when it is plugged in. Which makes sense. If you plug it in, you know you are doing it. More useful to know if it comes out or loses power accidentally
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ah okay. Great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yes, AFAIK (re @ItzSwirlz: @RikMills Are LibreOffice documents on the desktop icon supposed to be a preview of the file?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ngl live session, and Kubuntu's maintained very well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For looking at all applidogions: Under Edudogion section, for both Math and Science, the only result is LibreOffice Math. I assume that's expected as the end user may install extra stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> yes, KDE has loads of extra stuff in the repos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Installer time-this supposed to be correct? In full screen it’s weird
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh Kay.....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Why on earth do it full screen?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s called testing :P (re @RikMills: Why on earth do it full screen?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Fiddling around
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubiquity installer package for Kubuntu is just 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> because theres also ubiquity changed for kde and startup cmd is crazy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubiquity kde_ui
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The KDE andGTK front end are both built from the same ubiquity source package. Bugs are reported against the source package. (re @ItzSwirlz: because theres also ubiquity changed for kde and startup cmd is crazy)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The KDE and GTK front end are both built from the same ubiquity source package. Bugs are reported against the source package. (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: because theres also ubiquity changed for kde and startup cmd is crazy)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> About the coloring issue: I ran ubiquity as root in terminal, just "ubiquity" and the black issue was gone.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I think for the desktop entry, the "kde-ui" clause at the end isn't needed-and it will solve the issue about the dark ui comparison
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I won't report any installer bugs until I get the install done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay-fullscreen support isn't really made well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> In my opinion, you allow the user to fullscreen, or not by changing the image size.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Which I won't file a bug, since that's just a you thing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay so I did some debugging-if the user automatically before launching ubiquity sets the desktop to global dark mode, it erases a good chunk of the text.
<nfedera> I guess the horizontal lines issue in konsole with fractional scaling enabled has probably been reported a 1000 times - right?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> its not that issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ShaunT_ZA> Hi I switched from kubuntu 19.10 to 20.04, anything I can check or do to better my battery performance, it normally lasted 3 hours now 40 mins.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @brsch Can you also fix this? This caused a bunch of testcases to fail. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ukui-control-center/+bug/1870934
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870934 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "ukui-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in QMLScreen::setConfig()" [Medium,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Rik, bug has been reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1871131
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871131 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Enabling dark mode before starting ubiquity causes UI bugs on Ubiquity KDE-UI mode" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Is fractional scaling broken?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> I am on UB 20.4
<lotuspsychje> @KapilaJM: is your graphics driver installed correctly?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Yes, it's intel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Mesa Intel® Iris(R) Graphics 540 (SKL GT3)
<lotuspsychje> nfedera: yeah, ive seen that bug passby alot already
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Do the flavor leads build the isos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Because idk if a new budgie iso is coming out today
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> If "fractional scaling" is turned on, screen position and external screen scaling doesn't last a restart or a log off
<nfedera> lotuspsychje: damn, I was hoping that this Qt bug was finally solved after 4 years, well
<lotuspsychje> nfedera: someone recently reported it on 20.04 also i recall
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Im going to try out one of the isos. Wish one should I try? Wish need more help?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I have a wheel spinner somewhere
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Ubuntu&c2=Kubuntu&c3=Lubuntu&c4=Ubuntu+Budgie&c5=Ubuntu+Cinnamon+Remix&c6=Ubuntu+DDE+Remix&c7=Ubuntu+Kylin&c8=Ubuntu+MATE&c9=Ubuntu+Studio&c10=Xubuntu&col=light&t=Ubuntu+Product+Testing+Choices&time=5
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> @ubuntutesting_bot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1871113
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871113 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Losing screen position/scaling when "fractional scaling" on" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> They build automatically, but I can push buttons to trigger a rebuild of the Kubuntu one as well. (re @ItzSwirlz: Do the flavor leads build the isos)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz Budgie looks to be building now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I am downloading yesterdays build now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is MATE building right now?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I am planning to add colored wallpapers to the new theme tool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> No, the build cron staggers them. Mate is usually about 3am UK time (re @ItzSwirlz: Is MATE building right now?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Alright
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They got a build for today anyways
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> yep
<rindolf> Hi all! I am trying to install ubuntu 20.04 on kvm / virt-manager / fedora32 x64 / xfce and noticed that removing the unneeded packages by the installer was very time consuming: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-testing-week/15043
<rindolf> well, it completed by now (while I was distracted)
<rindolf> ok, rebooted the vm to the hard disk installed sys - apt installed eatmydata, htop, tmux, xubuntu-desktop, and trying to get my dotfiles configured: https://github.com/shlomif/shlomif-computer-settings
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> I was using in the VM the beta, the use of the gnome extension ta ta give to configure, only installs the extension, but does not configure. Gnome or ubuntu 20.04 error?
<lotuspsychje> @kinder_rk: yeah thats a known bug
<lotuspsychje> @kinder_rk: here's mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock/+bug/1867445
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867445 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Workspaces to dock extension does not launch anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> several users reported this behaviour, on different extensions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Any update on when will the Lubuntu images for the Raspberry Pi 2 and 3 get updated for the Raspberry Pi 4?
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: Mypaint works again for me, launches like a charm
<RikMills> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Hey everyone.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Any update on when will the Lubuntu images for the Raspberry Pi 2 and 3 get updated for the Raspberry Pi 4? (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> It seems like they haven't been updated since 16.04.
<lotuspsychje> @kinder_rk: got updates in now, did you try the green extensions app and test the extensions settings there?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> It also looks like ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org is down.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> By program extensions also occurs the same bug. I'm going to take a look again. (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> @kinder_rk: got updates in now, did you try the green extensions app and test the extensions settings there?)
<lotuspsychje> @kinder_rk: doublecheck if you have updates incoming too
<lotuspsychje> @kinder_rk: https://imgur.com/a/v3qztXd
<lotuspsychje> cant enable the extension though
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i use hexchat, as that comes with linux mint. some people use pidgin (re @ItzSwirlz: What clients do you guys like to use for IRC?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i mentioned this 2 days ago, but i think popey said that removing it would crash the system, as its still being used elsewhere (re @DarinMiller: The Upgrades test for i386 are no longer possible and thus should be removed from the test list, yes ? (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> very good.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you should setup a telegram group and irc channel for UC and bridge them together, like here :D (re @ItzSwirlz: I don't need irc, nor does ubuntu cinnamon probably need one.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I probably will eventually
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> it's not hard
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> congrats (re @arunpyasi: Hi everyone ! Just released the beta for UbuntuDDE Remix yesterday.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Hope you like : https://ubuntudde.com/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Do report the bugs/issues in the forum.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Thanks!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep popey setup this one with this snap - https://snapcraft.io/matterbridge (re @ItzSwirlz: I probably will eventually)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll have to play with it later
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> or you can grab it from here https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I am also dealing with python crazy-stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For Martin
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu MATE colored wallpaper additions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And.. well I’ll be okay
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> retweet for UDDE - https://twitter.com/UbuntuDde/status/1246863515748458501
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @amit15334
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its great that the remixes are collaborating (re @ItzSwirlz: Basically Arun is using what he knows with Ubuntu Cinnamon and making a Deepin remix which I will be helping him with.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> That is the best of both worlds. The stability of Ubuntu and beauty of Deepin. It's gonna be my daily driver soon great job @arunpyasi (re @philipz: retweet for UDDE - https://twitter.com/UbuntuDde/status/1246863515748458501)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> flavors and remixes are welcome to repurpose the daily #UbuntuTestingWeek tweets from xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @JoBBy_z @tstechy @ShaunT_ZA @anantamishra
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @guiverc is there any plan for updated Pi images? (re @GalacticLion7: Hey everyone.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Any update on when will the Lubuntu images for the Raspberry Pi 2 and 3 get updated for the Raspberry Pi 4?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu mate has updated pi images - https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/ (re @GalacticLion7: It seems like they haven't been updated since 16.04.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> We have a task for it https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27 but we will not be able to create them for the 20.04 release. (re @philipz: @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @guiverc is there any plan for updated Pi images?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks for noticing this. xubuntu team are looking into it now. (re @ItzSwirlz: I dont know how I got it but I got bug #1835579)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1835579 could not be found
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> Okay, the bugs I reported are fixed. Which currently are still in ubuntu 20.04? Is "stable" usable? To my use everything is ok, a masterpiece of update!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> Which link for me to translate into my language (pt_br), preferably the command "man"?
<keithzg[m]> Anyone else have SDDM end up with a blank screen with just a mouse cursor after 19.10 > 20.04? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nRzd5Tfx5k/ is my journalctl unit log for sddm. (I'm running Kubuntu, basically.)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-07
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> 3 upgrades here from 19.10 to 20.04 and one from 18.04 to 19.04 with no issue.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> can you use ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal or is krunner running?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Good to hear it (re @DarinMiller: 3 upgrades here from 19.10 to 20.04 and one from 18.04 to 19.04 with no issue.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We need to report bug 1860851 to Debian
<ubot5> bug 1860851 in blueman (Ubuntu) "blueman-applet crashed with UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0x8e in position 4: invalid start byte" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860851
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Keeps happening repeatedly for me
<guiverc> keithzg[m], not that I'm aware of; LeoK has run two Lubuntu upgrades from 19.10->20.04 without issue (on 5-April-2020)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll try to make a debdiff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And then I’ll get it
<keithzg[m]> @DarinMiller If you were replying to me, I mean, considering the problem is that SDDM isn't working at all and thus I can't log in to a graphical session there's no way I can locally invoke Krunner, heh, and of course ctrl-alt-t is likewise a futile gesture.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> I wasn't clear as the exact point of the failure.  Geni helped some on kubuntu support the other day who lost SDDM entirely.  Not sure if was during an upgrade.  The affected person was able to drop console and sudo apt install sddm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Who maintains blueman?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it's not in salsa debian but its in ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it says its maintained by ubuntu motu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Here it is in Debian https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/blueman
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gr8
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <>_Sudo>
<keithzg[m]> @DarinMiller: As the short paste I shared makes clear, SDDM is very much installed. (You don't even necessarily have to have read it to know that, it'd be hard to get journalctl to give you output for a unit that doesn't exist ;))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> I totally overlooked your link... agreed, quite obvious SDDM is running and choking...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I just  install Ubuntu in a VM. It works smooth. I just have a few issues one of then is with the apps folder when I go into one and go back the applidogion grid become crash with small icons and lots of dots on the right when usually they are just two.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I'm sorry for my English it's not my first language.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> My someone sponsor this major patch to UKUI-control-center? Major bug I found caused many test cases to fail, and fix is available and needs to be synced. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ukui-control-center/+bug/1870934/+subscriptions
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870934 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "ukui-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in QMLScreen::setConfig()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> My someone sponsor this major patch to UKUI-control-center? Major bug I found caused many test cases to fail, and fix is available and needs to be synced. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ukui-control-center/+bug/1870934/ (edited)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870934 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "ukui-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in QMLScreen::setConfig()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Requested sync.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @RikMills Do you have an extra cycle in your bandwidth to help Kylin out? (re @ItzSwirlz: My someone sponsor this major patch to UKUI-control-center? Major bug I found caused many test cases to fail, and fix is available and needs to be synced. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ukui-control-center/+bug/1870934/)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870934 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "ukui-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in QMLScreen::setConfig()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also if you guys have time, I could use some input:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> In Cinnamon-Common's cinnamon-settings network settings:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> There is the option for enabling a network as a hotspot. A user complained on twitter that it wouldn't work, and when you hover over it, it says "System policy prohibits using as hotspot"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is it safe enough to try to have our environment package or somehow change this so it's enabled?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> No clue.
<lotuspsychje> anyone else had a gnome-shell crash during last updates on -desktop?
<valorie> @RikMills is in the UK so hopefully sleeping peacefully now!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Thanks for the recommendation. They seem to only be avaiable for the B2, B3, and B3+ (Raspberry Pi 2 and 3). Just like Lubuntu's. (re @philipz: ubuntu mate has updated pi images - https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/)
<keithzg[m]> Tried `apt purge sddm` and then reinstalled it, but still stuck without a login screen. Hmm.
<keithzg[m]> Anything else I should try clearing to establish if this is a real bug or not?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Try systemctl start sddm
<keithzg[m]> <ubuntutestingbot "[telegram] <schykle> Try systemc"> @schykle: I have manually stopped and started it many times, no change.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Ah I see
<keithzg[m]> Tried to see if lightdm worked any better, it does at least display some stuff on the screen, but there's no cursor and it says "failed to start session" when I try and log in.
<keithzg[m]> Whoa, I can actually log in if I manage to select a Wayland Plasma session? Weird!
<keithzg[m]> Still no cursor :(
<keithzg[m]> Also I kindof like the weird glitchy transparency but it's definitely not supposed to look pixelated like that, hah
 * keithzg[m] uploaded an image: IMG_20200407_010003.jpg (326KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/riot.keithzg.ca/kgwcnHBdTEjeSTtxNQzDgaGc >
<keithzg[m]> `/var/log/sddm.log` is, unhelpfully, empty.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Looks to be in the queue now (re @ItzSwirlz: My someone sponsor this major patch to UKUI-control-center? Major bug I found caused many test cases to fail, and fix is available and needs to be synced. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ukui-control-center/+bug/1870934/)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870934 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "ukui-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in QMLScreen::setConfig()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yep 💤 (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <valorie> @RikMills is in the UK so hopefully sleeping peacefully now!)
<keithzg[m]> Manually running `startx` doesn't work either, although it prints no errors to the screen or the log, it just exits :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> And accepted :) (re @RikMills: Looks to be in the queue now)
<georgelappies> hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome georgelappies
<georgelappies> is it a known bug in 20.04 that in the Terminator terminal application when broadcasting, every key press gets broadcasted twice?
<georgelappies> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> georgelappies: tell us what to test to reproduce?
<georgelappies> install terminator "sudo apt install terminator -y" then maximize terminator. In an empty space in the app right click and choose split vertical, then in bar just below title choose broadcast all. every keypress is broadcasted twice instead of once
<georgelappies> let me know if you need more info
<lotuspsychje> georgelappies: when i type ubuntu in the left, it gives: uubbuunnttuu
<lotuspsychje>  in the right
<georgelappies> yeah, that is the bug
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx, lets check terminator recent bugs now holdon
<georgelappies> each keypress is sent twice instead of just once
<lotuspsychje> ok seems like an old bug already
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/terminator/+bug/1398424
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398424 in terminator (Ubuntu) "Double characters on inactive terminal" [High,Confirmed]
<georgelappies> aah, awesome, thanks. So it should be fixed for 20.04 soon before live?
<lotuspsychje> i dont think so, as the bug is old, and still doesnt say fixed
<georgelappies> Could I perhaps assist?
<lotuspsychje> not sure whats the prefered way here
<lotuspsychje> we probably need the attention of the maintainer
<georgelappies> I will get in contact with him/her
<lotuspsychje> ok, i also affected to the bug
<lotuspsychje> and added a comment
<georgelappies> thanks
<lotuspsychje> welcome and thanks to report it georgelappies
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> can someone tell me where to report bugs with the following please?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> 1. VPN
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> 2. Video issue.
<guiverc> @chrisjimallen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs provides details on how to report bugs, but you need to know package on which to report, video will depend on where it occurs, driver(s) in use etc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> thank you @guiverc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <InternetHeroBINIT> Hi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Welcome @InternetHeroBINIT
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> wait, you're not THE @InternetHeroBINIT are you? :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> welcome :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Any Ubuntu builds for Raspberry Pi 4?
<lotuspsychje> @GalacticLion7: from how i understand it, ubuntu should now support them by default: https://9to5linux.com/ubuntu-20-04-lts-beta-is-now-available-for-download
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Welcome! (re @cloudtwelve: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <cloudtwelve>
<lotuspsychje> anyone had issues on -desktop beta on last updates with gdm3 and gnome-shell?
<lotuspsychje> i assume its bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1843982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1843982 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Various programs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() from g_hash_table_lookup() from update_user()" [High,Triaged]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Josef @n9cqvax pc @Sandeepattri
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> but they are for 18.04 and will likely have 20.04 (re @GalacticLion7: Thanks for the recommendation. They seem to only be avaiable for the B2, B3, and B3+ (Raspberry Pi 2 and 3). Just like Lubuntu's.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i heard on a linux podcast that ubuntu officially will be supporting Pi 4. (re @GalacticLion7: Any Ubuntu builds for Raspberry Pi 4?)
<lotuspsychje> hey philipz ; )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hey lotuspsychje
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @GalacticLion7 yep it was mentioned on linux unplugged - https://linuxunplugged.com/347
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> By the way, @cloudtwelve is our 100th member! 💯
<lotuspsychje> yay
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | developers
<ubot5> developers: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ?
<lotuspsychje> @Itzswirlz cookies are used to give to good volunteers in the #ubuntu support channels
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer, wxl: in case you guys didn't see Joe's response - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EU5jCYCXsAAytuQ?format=png&name=900x900
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's not his responsibility (re @philipz: @Eickmeyer, wxl: in case you guys didn't see Joe's response - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EU5jCYCXsAAytuQ?format=png&name=900x900)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> His job is to go research them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You don't go yell at flavors for bad work
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's not our responsibility (edited) (re @philipz: @Eickmeyer, wxl: in case you guys didn't see Joe's response - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EU5jCYCXsAAytuQ?format=png&name=900x900)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Again, can we not berate people for what they choose to publish on their own site.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oy. Can't seem to find why things don't work.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oy. Can't seem to find why things don't work. (Source code) (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> Why not? (re @ItzSwirlz: That's not our responsibility)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this was pulled from this discussion - https://twitter.com/killyourfm/status/1247043105632792576 (re @philipz: @Eickmeyer, wxl: in case you guys didn't see Joe's response - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EU5jCYCXsAAytuQ?format=png&name=900x900)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Popey: Again, can we not berate people for what they choose to publish on their own site. (re @ericadams: Why not?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Switch the convo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> I thought they made some valid points. If you want your message out there then put together some basic materials. Seems pretty simple. But I'll leave it there.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> True.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anyways, bug #1871279
<ubot5> bug 1871279 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "Changing Virtual Keyboard Options doesn't automatically set changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871279
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And source code in Linux Mint seems fine. Oy.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Pray for the best then 🤷‍♀️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> new development task: I need to find Mint's LM Sounds. I can't seem to get system sounds working on Cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz @philipz @popeydc I've already had direct conversations with Joe, so as far as I'm concerned, it's resolved on my end. Long-story short, I'll be putting a screenshot up with every release announcement from now on.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> \o/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Linux Mint testing time ;-;
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> My condolances? (re @ItzSwirlz: Linux Mint testing time ;-;)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I need to do research (re @Eickmeyer: My condolances?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ah.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Cinnamon sounds aren't in Ubuntu Cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They're part of mint-artwork so ill add it to environment
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Got it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Mint sounds are weird, but assuming their license is GPL I should be fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> E.g switch workspace
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> A clap sound basically
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Perf
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> New problem, the autodirectory it searches for is “mint-artwork”
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So Mint has their own special directory things
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh boy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> deciding to stream developing sounds on youtube
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is the video for lids
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is the video for kids (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh dear
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I think as I wait for the Ubuntu Cinnamon account to get option to stream, I'll stick with twitch.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Somehow this happened: bug #1871431
<ubot5> bug 1871431 in celluloid (Ubuntu) "celluloid crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871431
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> flavor retweeting
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/UbuntuBudgie/status/1247215315357962240
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1247495588553216001
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hmm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i'll see if its worth it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> unless ubuntu cinnamon had one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'll retweet Xubuntu's
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You left out Lubuntu, (re @philipz: https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1247495588553216001)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You left out Lubuntu (edited) (re @philipz: https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1247495588553216001)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Lubuntu is in the list. (re @ItzSwirlz: You left out Lubuntu)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh nvm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It was lubuntuofficial
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> That is us.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> I will work on getting it retweeted shortly.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> #UbuntuTestingWeek mentioned in Linux++ https://frontpagelinux.com/news/linux-plusplus-april-5-2020/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Alright. I implemented sounds into Ubuntu Cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was suggesting xubuntu do as well, as the current hoops you have to jump through to get them working is quite crazy (re @ItzSwirlz: Alright. I implemented sounds into Ubuntu Cinnamon)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @Preetamhegde.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Preetamhegde> Thank you Yousuf!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which flavor are you testing today?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Preetamhegde> Xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are you trying it in VM or on real hardware? have you found any bugs so far?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Preetamhegde> I'm trying on VM for now. I have just started.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you haven't read the announcement yet, please do so as it has alot of info in it - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Preetamhegde> Thanks for the info.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> heyy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi @therealriganb
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> I just wanted to ask that whether installing Lubuntu 20.04 Beta will impact day to day usage much
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> I know bit general stuff about software and systems but am quite new to actually using Linux
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> I tried Elementary and Ubuntu but they seemed to be heavy for my old laptop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Hey Sir, please help me out (re @philipz: hi @therealriganb)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Anyone here??
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> patience.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Alrighty Alan 😂 I am just a bit excited to switch between distributions and learn more and more about Linux and Ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Teen spirit you know
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the beta isnt 100% stable, which is why its a beta, but you should be able to install and run it for day to day usage with limited problems, as long as you keep it updated (re @therealriganb: I just wanted to ask that whether installing Lubuntu 20.04 Beta will impact day to day usage much)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @kc2bez @guiverc you guys agree
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> In comparison, the LXQT is a lightweight desktop environment. (re @therealriganb: I tried Elementary and Ubuntu but they seemed to be heavy for my old laptop)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can try xubuntu which is also light like lubuntu (re @therealriganb: I tried Elementary and Ubuntu but they seemed to be heavy for my old laptop)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> As a beginner, maybe wait for final release would be better. (re @therealriganb: I just wanted to ask that whether installing Lubuntu 20.04 Beta will impact day to day usage much)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Alright, thanks for all the responses
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Okay just one more question, might seem stupid but will updating from beta 20.04 or stable 18.04 to stable 20.04 release require me to back my data up?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tstechy> When in doubt, back up. That’s my philosophy anyways. (re @therealriganb: Okay just one more question, might seem stupid but will updating from beta 20.04 or stable 18.04 to stable 20.04 release require me to back my data up?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> You should always *always* have a backup of your data
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> our good friend @popeydc shows how you can do so with a software called clonezilla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxWmizuVl-g
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> You guys are so good, in a time like this locked up in a home Linux is the best thing I am having a look at, and I am feeling so happy I found this group now (re @philipz: our good friend @popeydc shows how you can do so with a software called clonezilla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxWmizuVl-g)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tstechy> I also like to back up specific partitions using the gnome disk utility
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> I was actually stuck in Ubuntu unable to figure out how to free up space from root partition post install
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there is an app called bleachbit which can help remove some things from root. other than that, you'd have to uninstall apps and potentially unused kernels
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Ya I saw that in a video today, installed it using Synaptic and used it as well, reminded me somewhat of CCleaner that I used on Windows about 3-4 years back (re @philipz: there is an app called bleachbit which can help remove some things from root. other than that, you'd have to uninstall apps and potentially unused kernels)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can use the app baobab to see where all the space in root is being taken up by
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i use CCleaner as well on windows
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> root has lots of storage, it just says the partition is in use (re @philipz: you can use the app baobab to see where all the space in root is being taken up by)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> It was acquired by Avast a few years back na? I saw a few articles online regarding the decreasing trust on CCleaner so I stopped using it (re @philipz: i use CCleaner as well on windows)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> My Sony VAIO from 6-7 laptop just couldn't sustain on Windows anymore tho
<dax> It was, yes. As someone who does Windows sysadmin as her day job, I'd recommend sticking to the built-in Microsoft cleanup tool (cleanmgr).
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> My Sony VAIO (from 6-7 years old )laptop just couldn't sustain on Windows anymore tho (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> And it has something called StorageSense as well na? (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <dax> It was, yes. As someone who does Windows sysadmin as her day job, I'd recommend sticking to the built-in Microsoft cleanup tool (cleanmgr).)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> O waitttt, what's this irc? (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <dax> It was, yes. As someone who does Windows sysadmin as her day job, I'd recommend sticking to the built-in Microsoft cleanup tool (cleanmgr).)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Getting born late made me miss a lot of early stuff I guess
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this telegram group is connected with an irc channel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so if i'm getting you right, you want to reduce the size of root? (re @therealriganb: root has lots of storage, it just says the partition is in use)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> O yes, I remember it said there are 3 ways to connect to this chat (re @philipz: this telegram group is connected with an irc channel)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Yess, because when I installed ubuntu replacing everything, it automatically gave all my 500 gigs to root (re @philipz: so if i'm getting you right, you want to reduce the size of root?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> There's no home partition
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> And just a swap one of 2 gigs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> what you can do is run a live session off USB and open up gparted and then decrease the size of the root partition
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> okay I will see if I will need that in future, since I am switching to Lubuntu right now anyway
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you want separate root and home partitions, you'll have to go into the advanced setting during the installation to set that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> can you explain me in a bit detail? Like if I am completely removing everything from my laptop and just want Lubuntu for now with separate root and home partitions, do I need to use GParted live first? (re @philipz: if you want separate root and home partitions, you'll have to go into the advanced setting during the installation to set that)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Select-Ubuntu-16.04-Installation-Type.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> Ya but how do I free up all the space acquired by Ubuntu already on my disk? (re @philipz: https://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Select-Ubuntu-16.04-Installation-Type.png)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> in gparted, you can create, resize and delete partitions, then use 'something else' in the installer to set the partition bindings that you want. thats how i do it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> Delete all partitions, and then re-create root and home partitions with suitable size. (re @therealriganb: Ya but how do I free up all the space acquired by Ubuntu already on my disk?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> and swap
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> After choose advanced partition tool('something else' options), you can create or delete partition by click plus and minus  button. And then choose appropriate mount point for each partition, such as  '/' and '/home/'.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Yes, we do try to minimize any impact that changes will introduce but sometimes things do break. That being said, it is fine for a secondary machine or test machine. (re @philipz: @kc2bez @guiverc you guys agree)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> alright I'll do this (re @philipz: in gparted, you can create, resize and delete partitions, then use 'something else' in the installer to set the partition bindings that you want. thats how i do it.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <therealriganb> thanks (re @brsch: After choose advanced partition tool('something else' options), you can create or delete partition by click plus and minus  button. And then choose appropriate mount point for each partition, such as  '/' and '/home/'.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here is a vid that should help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU_dkeFprhY
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> @philipz Ubuntu supports it for their server edition, but not their desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> I do agree with @philipz's earlier answer (re @therealriganb: I just wanted to ask that whether installing Lubuntu 20.04 Beta will impact day to day usage much)
 * guiverc agree's with Dan's too
<valorie> kubuntu beta is running great on my travel lappy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Sounds working
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tilti_Chan> hello boys, i went to install ubuntu kylin 20.04, but my wifi only worked on the live cd, and when it is installed it doesn't work, can someone help me? or would that be a bit of a bug?
<valorie> not a boy, but most def. a bug
<valorie> probably `ubuntu-bug networkmanager`
<valorie> and link to your bug report on the qatracker
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Still trying to figure out this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1860851
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1860851 in blueman (Ubuntu) "blueman-applet crashed with UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0x8e in position 4: invalid start byte" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Blueman 2.1.2 worked fine for me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Gotta wait until tomorrow to build ISO
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-08
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> This group will still be active after testing week, yes?
<handsome_feng> Tilti_Chan: what is the version of your kylin-nm? The new version has synced from Debian yesterday which fix this bug. you can type 'nm-applet' in mate-terminal to enable the network and then upgrade the kylin-nm to new version 1.2.3-1.
<Eickmeyer> @Tilti_Chan: ^
<Eickmeyer> handsome_feng: Telegram users need a @ in front of their nicks to be highlighted.
<handsome_feng> Eickmeyer: Got it, thanks! :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JJ_4884> Hello. Just upgraded to 20.04 Beta
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JJ_4884> Just for the Heck of it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JJ_4884> How do I change the accent color from Orange...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> What product/flavor/remix are you testing? (re @JJ_4884: How do I change the accent color from Orange...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JJ_4884> Ubuntu Budgie... (re @ItzSwirlz: What product/flavor/remix are you testing?)
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JJ_4884> Also, had a Budgie window spaz out when clicking the printer section of settings...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JJ_4884> But will see if that is a one ofd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JJ_4884> But will see if that is a one off (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Check settings, you may need to install a new theme (re @JJ_4884: Ubuntu Budgie...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JJ_4884> I use the Qogir theme... It worked fine in 19.10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <pragomer> Hi. Is it a known bug, that most of the 20.04 flavors (gnome, mate, xfce as I can see at least...), have problems with autologin in virtualbox?
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> is the application store search broken lately?
<ubuntu-studio-te> Hi there, I'm going to try a dist-upgrade from Ubuntu Studio 18.04 to 20.04 in a VM (so from LTS to LTS)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> @pragomer what kind of problem ?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-studio-te: LTS upgrade path will be wet open when 20.04.1 releases around august
<lotuspsychje> *set
<ubuntu-studio-te> So it does not make sense to test it yet nor is it possible?
<ubuntu-studio-te> to test this LTS to LTS upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-studio-te: depends what you want exactly, you want LTS experience or always jump to the latest release?
<ubuntu-studio-te> LTS experience
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-studio-te: the LTS way is wait till august then, 20.04.1 as more bugs will be solved by then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I tested 18.04 to 20.04 - it's worth testing as many people will want to do it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I would not wait until 20.04.1 to test it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I tested it using do-release-upgrade and update-manager, do not use "dist-upgrade" that's not a valid test case really.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> (I appreciate you may have used the term "dist-upgrade" to generically mean "upgrade releases")
<lotuspsychje> @popeydc: i agree this needs to be tested, but id rather warn users the LTS way also
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> This is the LTS way
<ubuntu-studio-te> Okay thanks, then I'll try it with your hint and this test case: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210101/testcases/1310/results
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> People won't get prompted until 20.04.1, but they can upgrade before that, it's supported and not a problem.
<lotuspsychje> sure all kinds of upgrades are possible, but this user specicifly said he wants a stable LTS; will be take the risk of a system with more bugs before point release?
<ubuntu-studio-te> Ubuntu Studio called for help when testing so I wanted to test this use case in a VM first before I do it on production later
<ubuntu-studio-te> *with testing
<ubuntu-studio-te> To catch some bugs or quirks and report it :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> if they want a stable LTS, then don't upgrade :D
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-studio-te: a great approach in production, is a spare testing machine you can do tests on for new features
<ubuntu-studio-te> Okay thanks for the tip! After upgrading in VM, I'll consider reproducing my production machine on another PC and do a upgrade there too. Nice idea
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> nice (re @ItzSwirlz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes (re @ItzSwirlz: This group will still be active after testing week, yes?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> afternoon all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes that bug was reported. thanks. (re @pragomer: Hi. Is it a known bug, that most of the 20.04 flavors (gnome, mate, xfce as I can see at least...), have problems with autologin in virtualbox?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @Zsleep @Rikparis
<lotuspsychje> hey philipz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hey lotuspsychje
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> how things going on your end?
<lotuspsychje> all good here philipz tnx
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu software centre just vanished on updates, welcome snap store :p
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> presume you were upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> You will get a new icon for Ubuntu software,
<lotuspsychje> @philipz: no, just regular system updates on 20.04 i mean
<lotuspsychje> @popeydc: will the snap store icon change?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> that seems strange that the snap store wasnt already in before the beta
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> There were bugs which prevented it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> The icon you'll get on Ubuntu will match the old orange ubuntu software one
<lotuspsychje> ah nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh okay
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> So from a user point of view it should perform exactly as it did on 18.04 and 19.10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> (thus making a big deal about it being "the snap store" a bit pointless)
<lotuspsychje> im not anti snaps popeydc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Sorry, that wasn't aimed at you :D
<lotuspsychje> dont worry, i like testing all kinds of software
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> with all the snap store bashing, you'd think people had actually tried it and then criticized it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> no fun that way! (re @philipz: with all the snap store bashing, you'd think people had actually tried it and then criticized it.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <BigDaddyLinux> +1 (re @RikMills: no fun that way!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> All upgrade testing is useful. Especially since many many get instructions from 3rd party blogs on how to, which do not do a great job of explaining why it is not automatically offered immediately. (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <ubuntu-studio-te> Hi there, I'm going to try a dist-upgrade from Ubuntu Studio 18.04 to 20.04 in a VM (so from LTS to LTS))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu-studio-te: ^^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Hello testers!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hey martin
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Hello, world
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Quick! Everyone look busy, it's the boss!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Whose up for testing gamemode so we can land it in 20.04?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> The package is currently in the universe repository.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> And we need to test it to make sure it works are doesn't break anything.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gamemode/+bug/1853830
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853830 in gamemode (Ubuntu) "[FFe] gamemode" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I have been doing a lot of stress testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> on a human who happens to be named Kai
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> @wimpress what's the test / expectation?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> I'll get a test case prepared.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Ínitu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ínitu> 👍🏽 (re @philipz: welcome Ínitu)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Washington
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Washington> Tranks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Ínitu Washington which flavor are you testing today
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ínitu> Standard version (GNOME), MATE and KDE and Remix: Cinnamon and DDE. Also Ubuntu-Unity (re @philipz: Ínitu Washington which flavor are you testing today)
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> thats alot of testing :p
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Here is the test case for GameMode:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gamemode/+bug/1853830/comments/11
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853830 in gamemode (Ubuntu) "[FFe] gamemode" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> If a few people could confirm if it working correctly for them, that would be great.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> If a few people could confirm if its working correctly for them, that would be great. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> @philipz Are you keeping a record of the bugs raised and issues discovered?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Not just you, the whole team.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no haven't done that, as many wouldnt be mentioned hear even if they were discovered by people in this group/channel (re @wimpress: @philipz Are you keeping a record of the bugs raised and issues discovered?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Are you (the team) using a tag in LP so we can easily find all the bugs you've raised?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> haven't used tags before in LP, but if others have been for the #UbuntuTestingWeek, i can tag my bugs on it as well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> what is wrong with Launchpad, I have tried 3 times to submit a bug, and get timeouts, once I press the "submit" button
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> gamemode run worked fine here. (re @wimpress: If a few people could confirm if its working correctly for them, that would be great.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Great. Please comment on the bug to that effect 😊 (re @DarinMiller: gamemode run worked fine here.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Done.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> elementry os stopped after login
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Is debian packaging flexible enough to handle HW specific configs for .desktop files?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> For instance, blender render on NVidia using CUDA does not support gcc > =4.7.  So to use CUDA with blender on 20.04, it needs to be launched as follows: CYCLES_CUDA_EXTRA_CFLAGS="-ccbin clang-8" blender %f
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> has anyone else successfully used an openvpn config in network manager on 20.04? nothing will connect for me ( worked on 19.10 with same vpn config)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> if not i shall raise a bug using @popeydc s youtube guide https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjTyzyY9RHw
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Perhaps related to LP: #1813893 ? (re @chrisjimallen: has anyone else successfully used an openvpn config in network manager on 20.04? nothing will connect for me ( worked on 19.10 with same vpn config))
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1813893 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "OpenVPN LZ4 compression not working in Networkmanager" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813893
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Otherwise, no idea
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> thanks @RikMills i will investigate!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> says it works ok using cli, ill give it a go
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Could be unrelated, but someone raised that on IRC a way back
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Nice one ⭐️ (re @DarinMiller: Done.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe we should file a bug report against launchpad. ;D (re @MrPer4280: what is wrong with Launchpad, I have tried 3 times to submit a bug, and get timeouts, once I press the "submit" button)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> we are not testing elementary os in this group (re @arnoldxxi: elementry os stopped after login)
<ubuntu-studio-te> Now I've finished Ubuntu Studio upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 in VM. Took a whole day haha :D  here is the result: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210101/testcases/1310/results/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> might be good to tweet it as well to get more testers (re @wimpress: If a few people could confirm if its working correctly for them, that would be great.)
<ubuntu-studio-te> Which result mark shoudl I give? When I understand it correctly, if something unexpected happened (like VM guest additions do not work anymore)  I should mark it "failed"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> congrats ubuntu-studio-te
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> testcase mentions "If an action fails, or produces an unexpected result, please submit a 'failed' result"
<ubuntu-studio-te> Ok thanx, I did
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> what should i use
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> What triggered this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> elementry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> We are not testing elementary here. This is an Ubuntu testing channel.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> ok i just need help
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> You'd need to find an elementary support channel. this isn't one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @arnoldxxi you can check their slack channel - https://elementarycommunity.slack.com/join/shared_invite/zt-d8cswzw1-03M9gXN~e9cOWTpymnNKcw
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> @RikMills thanks for the help, after using the openvpn command via command line, i was able to debug the error as a weak cipher and i can confirm this solution works:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> Insert the following line in the client's config.ovpn file:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> tls-cipher "DEFAULT:@SECLEVEL=0"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> just need to edit my .ovpn files job done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> The choice should be lightdm but as noted this isn’t the right group. Perhaps try @elementaryosusers (re @arnoldxxi: ok i just need help)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> The choice should be lightdm but as noted this isn’t the right group. Perhaps try @elementaryosuser (edited) (re @arnoldxxi: ok i just need help)
<lotuspsychje> snap store just reflashed its icon to the new software-center, journal logs spit out a warning: not GsPlugin error g-file-error-quark:4: Error opening directory “/usr/share/appdata”: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> opening ubuntu-software im also getting same error gui
<lotuspsychje> https://imgur.com/a/qFBFYRl
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: whats your xubuntu bug about?
<TJ-> installer stalls and just sits there (20200408 amd64) reporting "Saving installed packages..." -- been like that again for an hour now. No clues I can find in the logs (/var/log/installer/* and casper and syslog etc.)
<TJ-> So might be a casper issue or something related to the Xubuntu spin. it has mounted the rootfs but *not* created the directory structure in it yet, so this is happening very early after partitioning
<lotuspsychje> @jphilipz: you seen something passby like this^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: no hadnt seen it. TJ- please file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'
<TJ-> in the meantime what can I poke whilst its running to investigate, to gather some decent evidence/clues and possibly fix it ?
<TJ-> I have the source so can identify which stage is stuck
<TJ-> just that I've not done any in-depth hacking on ubiquity for a couple of years so a bit rusty
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> bluesabre: you around?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if he isnt, then maybe check in the #xubuntu-devel irc channel, as the experts stay there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> once you do file the bug, do post the link here
<TJ-> that's where I hang out all the time; I asked there already earlier but no one's home
<TJ-> I'm eating dinner right now so I'll 'bug' it once I'm back with the E495 ... was wondering if it is something to do with these new AMD Ryzen 7 mobiles
<TJ-> bug #1871689
<ubot5> bug 1871689 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer hangs idle before populating root-fs with directories, "Saving installed packages..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871689
<TJ-> Looks to be stalling in partman/finish.d/apt_clone_save
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> Hello all. I have a couple questions. One, Yaru Dark doesn't change the color of the notifidogions or tray sections. Is that by design? I thought those had been dark at some point but I could be mistaken. Second, if I send a bug and it is set as private, can the right people see it or do I need to  change the type?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> Ah ha! If I add the User Themes extension and choose Yaru-dark it makes everything dark.
<TJ-> Fixed it --- when doing this manual preparation need to create all the mountpoints manually in the root-fs as well
<TJ-> Only took 5 hours !
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Anyone have a bash script that uses zsync to update all the daily ISO?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I think Martin Wimpress made a video on something like that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Or maybe even advanced where you could type download
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> 1: Ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> 2: Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> 3: Xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> And then just have the scipt say what do you wanna download
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> And you could say like 1,3 or press enter and do all.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Actually @Eickmeyer wrote one ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> http://github.com/eeickmeyer/UbuntuDailySync
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Boom. Thanks Erich.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I even added a script to zsync the betas using the dailies as inputs.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> handy!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Yeah but arn't all the dailies named the same "focal-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> How would I have to make multiple ISO?  Like could I have it say
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/focal-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync > kubuntu_20.04_focal-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @troyBORG That's why the dailies go into their own directories.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I might enhance the script at some point to put them in the same dir, but that's what I've got for now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Just tried to update my Kubuntu 20.04 VM:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Problem persists over reboots.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> you need to do as it says
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> I will. just wanted to let @RikMills know about it. (re @popeydc: open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Thanks! 😊 (re @popeydc: open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I doubt it's anything anyone can do anything about.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> It's probably just an update failed at some point in the past recently and it's trying to help get you out of it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Ah. Good to know. Thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Linuxophil , @popeydc is exactly right. That's not a bug, but a problem that happened on your machine.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> What day is 20.04 schedule to released.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'm going to try to run the torrent download for all of them to help seed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> 75mbit upload is all I have
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> 23rd april
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> What time?   0GMT I'm guessing?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @troyBORG Whenever it's ready. There's no set exact time.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Just only a day. Even that can slip.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> 👍 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> ...and that is totally fine! Better a great product some days later than a buggy one on the envisioned date! Especially with an LTS!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> right, @popeydc ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I think only one release ever went out perfectly on time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> 10.10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> And that was only because it was actually ready 3 days earlier, and most of it was automated on the day
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Even 6.06 was the result of a two-month delay, was it not?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-October/000139.html
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Note: Sunday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Only release ever to go out on a weekend, because 10/10/10 -> 101010 (binary) = 42 decimal. Mark is a hitchhikers fan
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> ^ Respect.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Did he have his towel handy?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> hah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Was also my sister's 27th birthday.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Is that your script?  If so I found a bug.   Lubuntu you have the mirror as https and http so it fails (re @Eickmeyer: http://github.com/eeickmeyer/UbuntuDailySync)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I'll fix.
<mwhudson> please retweet if any of you are on the twitterz https://twitter.com/mwhudson/status/1248036700850274305
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Fixed. (re @troyBORG: Is that your script?  If so I found a bug.   Lubuntu you have the mirror as https and http so it fails)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> mwhudson - reshared from ubuntu account :)
<mwhudson> thanks!
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-09
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I had to reset my github password and do all that stuff, so it was faster then trying to submit it (re @Eickmeyer: Fixed.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @troyBORG That's fine. It was a quick fix, and it would've been a pull request for you, so that was just super easy.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> what's the URL again for the beta check list
<kubuntu-tester9w> I did a minimal Kubuntu install and it left the Libreoffice common/core packages (though no writer etc. packages).  Is this a bug and, if so, should this be filed against ubiquity?
<kubuntu-tester9w> It left the Libreoffice common/core packages installed, I mean.  I'm pretty sure that's different behaviour to 18.04 and 19.10.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Huh.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Looks like update-manager got the trace
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay. Bug #1871499
<ubot5> bug 1871499 in HomeBank "wish: keep category column visible when scrolling in time statistics report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871499
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay. Bug #1871490 (edited)
<ubot5> bug 1871490 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with TypeError in update(): argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871490
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> With update manager
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> An easy debdiff but no matter the case, it’s in progress
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I am trying to install lubuntu-desktop on my Raspberry Pi 4 running 19.04.1 64-bit Pi 4. At first, I thought it was going to prompt me for Wi-Fi, but it didn’t, so I had to use an ethernet cable. When it installed (`sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop`) I rebooted, and there isn’t a desktop yet. It just halted at the cloud-init part, and I couldn’t write in the terminal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I am trying to install lubuntu-desktop on my Raspberry Pi 4 running 19.04.1 64-bit Pi 4. At first, I thought it was going to prompt me for Wi-Fi, but it didn’t, so I had to use an ethernet cable. When it installed ( sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ) I rebooted, and there isn’t a desktop yet. It just halted at the cloud-init part, and I couldn’t write in the terminal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I am trying to install lubuntu-desktop on my Raspberry Pi 4 running Ubuntu Server 19.04.1 64-bit Raspberry Pi 4 edition. At first, I thought it was going to prompt me for Wi-Fi, but it didn’t, so I had to use an ethernet cable. When it installed ( sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ) I rebooted, and there isn’t a desktop yet. It just halted at the cloud-init part, and I 
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <kubuntu-tester9w> I did a minimal Kubuntu install and it left the Libreoffice common/core packages (though no writer etc. packages).  Is this a bug and, if so, should this be filed against ubiquity?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @Lexmark_Alexander
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> type 'startx' (re @GalacticLion7: I am trying to install lubuntu-desktop on my Raspberry Pi 4 running Ubuntu Server 19.04.1 64-bit Raspberry Pi 4 edition. At first, I thought it was going to prompt me for Wi-Fi, but it didn’t, so I had to use an ethernet cable. When it installed ( sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ) I rebooted, and there isn’t a desktop yet. It just halted at
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> But I can't type anything, it's just stuck at cloud-init (re @philipz: type 'startx')
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Bash hasn't started up yet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> not sure, was just checking out this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMo9C7LCzE0
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> I am not sure SDDM works well on the pi (arm)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi/thank-you?version=19.10.1&architecture=arm64+raspi3 (re @kc2bez: I am not sure SDDM works well on the pi (arm))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> They're official flavors for the Pi, and they even suggest that we are able to install lubuntu-desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> It is absolutely bug worthy in my opinion.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I thought the same thing, but a Lubuntu council member suggested it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/raspberry-pi-4-images/906/3 (re @kc2bez: It is absolutely bug worthy in my opinion.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> You could switch to a different tty terminal and file a bug against SDDM
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> We did have it working at one point.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> None of us have a pi4 though.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> It just froze at this part:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> After I installed lubuntu-desktop and rebooted
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I never got a display manager working
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> It was all just CLI
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> If you do a ctrl + alt + f2 it should take you to another tty terminal where you can login.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Thanks, that brought me to the login screen (re @kc2bez: If you do a ctrl + alt + f2 it should take you to another tty terminal where you can login.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> But no display manager
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I now have a shell working
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Right. It will be a cli prompt. SDDM is trying to display on tty1 but obviously isn't working.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I think I'm using gdm3 (re @kc2bez: Right. It will be a cli prompt. SDDM is trying to display on tty1 but obviously isn't working.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> It never asked if I wanna use gdm3 or sddm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i there a url to see all the testcase results that have been done for particular product and not just for the current day
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> That may work. Or lightdm is another option.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I typed startx and it finally launched gdm3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Excerpt that all the icons are not alligned
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> And there's a huge black bar on all sides
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> And it froze
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> But all the icons are not aligned (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is there a url to see all the testcase results that have been done for particular product and not just for the current day (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Thanks everyone for help during this ubuntu testing week for making it as successful as it has been.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> already fixed (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <kubuntu-tester9w> I did a minimal Kubuntu install and it left the Libreoffice common/core packages (though no writer etc. packages).  Is this a bug and, if so, should this be filed against ubiquity?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Thanks for everything you have done as well. (re @philipz: Thanks everyone for help during this ubuntu testing week for making it as successful as it has been.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Am I the only one having issues with /boot/efi partition ? I see the partition flag is changed to msftdata
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Am I the only one having issues with /boot/efi partition ? I see the partition flag is changed to msftdata
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> - Calamares (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> On the Lubuntu daily? (re @arunpyasi: Am I the only one having issues with /boot/efi partition ? I see the partition flag is changed to msftdata
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> - Calamares)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> ubuntudde, but yes I am using lubuntu calamares (re @kc2bez: On the Lubuntu daily?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> I haven't experienced that myself and looking at our checklist I don't see that anyone reported issues with that. https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> OK, isn't calamares supposed to convert any boot flags like msftdata into esp ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> OK, Let me dig more into it and I will update.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> deleteing the partition and then creating it looks it fixes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> but I think editing it should also make it to ESP
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> 👍 (re @arunpyasi: OK, Let me dig more into it and I will update.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> other flavors can put out something similar if they wish - https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1248204008600137729
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> I am unable to connect to X11.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> https://transfer.sh/oboYk/log.log
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @kc2bez I see I could replidoge the bug in lubuntu too.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> When I select an existing partition, and press Edit and set boot flag, I see its not setting ESP flag and the error comes.
<ubuntutestingbot> <system> file ubuntu-2020-04-09T14-28-37-422943000Z.webm too big to download (1539384 > allowed size: 1000000)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> <system> file ubuntu-2020-04-09T14-28-37-422943000Z.webm too big to download (1539384 > allowed size: 1000000)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> And it was tested in VirtualBox
<kc2bez> @arunpyasi please file a bug against calamares with clear steps to reproduce.
<arunpyasi> kc2bez, OK
<kc2bez> thanks
<arunpyasi> arunpyasi, shall I report in github ?
<arunpyasi> kc2bez, ^ :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Did the update-manager bug get patched?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1871490
<ubot5> bug 1871490 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with TypeError in update(): argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871490
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Also after installation, why is calamares changing the boot flag to msftdata ? Is it intended ? sounds weird.:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Can you guys check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1860851
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1860851 in blueman (Ubuntu) "blueman-applet crashed with UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0x8e in position 4: invalid start byte" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I saw it too. I was doing research but then blueman got updated to 2.1.2 and I don't see the error anymore. I just built an ISO to try to find it and I didn't get the error message.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> people on studio report it, if you guys can take a look that'd be gr8
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> It may not be necessary yet. We can do that if needed. (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <arunpyasi> arunpyasi, shall I report in github ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @kc2bez I have few other findings I need to tell :D I will be right back ! :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> you can see #calamares, they say its kpmcore4 .
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Ok. I may be afk for a bit but feel free to let us know.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @kc2bez where do I report a bug for Ubuntu specific calamares issue ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> they say its not calamares but kpmcore4 .
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> for the pop.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> launchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> for the popup. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> You can use ubuntu-bug against Calamares or kpmcore
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Whichever you think the issue is against.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> ok. (re @kc2bez: Whichever you think the issue is against.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Also, can we force unmount any mounted partitions so that any newbie user can have all the options not just Manual partitioning ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Not currently. we do have a task for that in phab.lubuntu.me though.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> T149 ? (re @kc2bez: Not currently. we do have a task for that in phab.lubuntu.me though.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> yes, that is it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Do you think it will be out in 20.04 final release ? (re @kc2bez: yes, that is it.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> I don't think so at this point.
<lotuspsychje> confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1871351 on 20.04 -desktop
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871351 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Review the vino/screen sharing situation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @kc2bez BTW, its really very confusing for any newbie/normal user. I think it should be fixed soon.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> The sooner the better :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> I don't disagree.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> a
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wrong chat lol, making telegram bot
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1879618
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1879618 could not be found
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #187968 (edited)
<ubot5> bug 187968 in gvrng (Ubuntu) "Please sync gvrng 3.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187968
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ugh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1871968
<ubot5> bug 1871968 in grub-efi-amd64-signed (Ubuntu) "package grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.139+2.04-1ubuntu24 fails to upgrade on 20.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871968
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> There
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> I just discover same issue in Kubuntu...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Confirm it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Who is the right person to contact for this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> I supposed Wimpy, Rik or Alan will know who to contact.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Won’t put anything down until I know. It’s 3 AM in the UK, so soon they’ll be online
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Looks like it's already being worked on.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz @DarinMiller ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I wouldn't bother our British friends with it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> very good :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> There you go. Great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I also contacted someone I know who has been working on grub.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Had a chance to test out the ZFS snapshot finally.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I downloaded a GTK theme and icon pack that I'm running just fine in Xfce.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> And when I applied it onto Budgie, the icon pack crashed the desktop enviroment.  And on reboot it goes into a login loop.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Can Budgie not run GTK2 icons?
<valorie> maybe ask in a budgie chan?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> 1) There's no such thing as GTK2 icons, only GTK2 themes. 2) Xfce 4.14 runs GTK3. 3) You may have found a bug, but I'd check with @bashfulrobot. (re @troyBORG: Can Budgie not run GTK2 icons?)
<BloatHunter> So 20.04 beta has the nautilus gnome terminal extension, but no way to enable it?
<BloatHunter> I mean obv I can enable it in gsettings but no gtk option anywhere
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I guess I was just going off what neofetch said.  It listed my custom icons as gtk2 and adwita as gtk3.. (re @Eickmeyer: 1) There's no such thing as GTK2 icons, only GTK2 themes. 2) Xfce 4.14 runs GTK3. 3) You may have found a bug, but I'd check with @bashfulrobot.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> красиво )))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'll test it again in the morning.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'll boot up other Ubuntu distros and see if they crash, also will try Solus budgie see if it crashes with the icons... (re @Eickmeyer: 1) There's no such thing as GTK2 icons, only GTK2 themes. 2) Xfce 4.14 runs GTK3. 3) You may have found a bug, but I'd check with @bashfulrobot.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> Here is a video on how to install the new UbuntuDDE on your pc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> I hope this might help some of you guys who have got intrest in that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> https://youtu.be/W1triK54_14
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I'm not aware of any issues (that's have been reported). But to be honest I have not really tested anything. Which theme are you attempting to use? (re @troyBORG: Can Budgie not run GTK2 icons?)
<BloatHunter> Why are so many unneeded packages listed as requirements that haven't been relevant for a decade or longer? Gstreamer good requires two firewire packages? the industry group for firewire hasn't even existed for five years
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Anyone else bit by this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1871983 - Fortunately there is a sed command in the bug report to fix.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871963 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1871983 dpkg fails to install grub-efi-amd64 signed and shim-signed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dax> duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1871963 , which has a comment from vorlon saying it's fixed in -proposed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871963 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu) "dpkg fails to install grub-efi-amd64 signed and shim-signed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<fossfreedom> BloatHunter: you perhaps should discuss this with the gstreamer devs ... or if there isnt a specific hard requirement in gstreamer land then raise an issue to the debian packagers
<BloatHunter> Why is the yaru theme a single package for gtk2 + 3 ? It pulls in another gtk2 theme and gtk2 theme engine as a depends
<lotuspsychje> BloatHunter: sounds like a question for #ubuntu-devel perhaps
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Rikparis> Guys, i'm using ubuntu 20.04 and my net is using .local and not avahi, is that normal or bug?
<BloatHunter> Mine is only connecting at 100Mb not 1000 and doesn't have that combobox to manually pick :\
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Rikparis> i've not selected it manually, he does this auto
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Rikparis> I don't think that this can be a problem, but is even better ask, no?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Rikparis> I knows the there is a turnaroun modifing the /etc/default/avahi-daemon and adding AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL=0
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Rikparis> I knows the there is a turnaround modifing the /etc/default/avahi-daemon and adding AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL=0 (edited)
<BloatHunter> There's a 404'd URL (also http) in the color-picker: gsettings get org.freedesktop.ColorHelper profile-upload-uri
<BloatHunter> The cert is also affiliated with a hypnotist birthing site, apparently thats a thing.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> sudo apt install nitroshare isnt working
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> 20.04
<lotuspsychje> @arnoldxxi: apt-cache doesnt find that package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1835660
<ubot5> bug 1835660 in linux (Ubuntu) "initramfs unpacking failed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835660
<lotuspsychje> Dr8g0n: place your bug ID here please, volunteers and devs might have tested it aswell
<Dr8g0n> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1872076
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872076 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Multitouch gestures do not work on touchscreen in 20.04 X session" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested 20.04 on touch devices^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @ItzSwirlz when did you spin your iso last time ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Wednesday night
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Late EST
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I spun one yesterday when update-manager got patched (bug fix)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Ah ok.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But that’s just for me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> UbuntuDDE Theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> Deepin OS Theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> .
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> I've made this tutorial to help people know how to get the Deepin OS or UbuntuDDE Theme on their Ubuntu 18.04 or higher desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> .
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> It's 100% safe and not very complidoged.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> So no changing distro to experience the new UbuntuDDE or Deepin OS now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> Just follow these easy steps and install this theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> https://youtu.be/S-wv9UfbN0k
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> correction: xfce 4.14 can run either in gtk2 or gtk3 (re @Eickmeyer: 1) There's no such thing as GTK2 icons, only GTK2 themes. 2) Xfce 4.14 runs GTK3. 3) You may have found a bug, but I'd check with @bashfulrobot.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if a user has to search for the install shortcut in order to install, that isnt good UX (re @amit15334: Here is a video on how to install the new UbuntuDDE on your pc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> I hope this might help some of you guys who have got intrest in that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://youtu.be/W1triK54_14)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Ok.  I'm going to setup a VM and test it again.  I'll use the newiest daily from today (re @bashfulrobot: I'm not aware of any issues (that's have been reported). But to be honest I have not really tested anything. Which theme are you attempting to use?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> So can Gnome, but it primarily uses gtk3, just like mate and xfce do now. (re @philipz: correction: xfce 4.14 can run either in gtk2 or gtk3)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I will copy the same .icons folders into budgie and into a xfce, and gnome VM.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'll record it with OBS to record results if it happens
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Just waiting for the zsync script to finish.  so far it looks like I guess I have the latest already  downloaded...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @megatobg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Hi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which flavor you testing today?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I will be downloading lubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> It's beta
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes. 2 weeks to final.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> That's good
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I can stay on the 04 releases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Just found out you're a design volunteer:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> For a bunch of other distros
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ex-design volunteer for libreoffice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> current xubuntu team member
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> That's nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> When I finish testing it might actually leave this group cuz I'm in lots of groups
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i contribute where i can and on things i use
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> And I get so much notifidogions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I have another laptop for Linux stuff and windows
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> You can mute than leaving ? May be :D (re @megatobg: And I get so much notifidogions)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thats fine. the group will be here if you want to join in on the testing fun next time (re @megatobg: When I finish testing it might actually leave this group cuz I'm in lots of groups)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> My main os is still windows cuz gaming and ease of use
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I use Linux for performance mostly and to mess around with some Linux stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> i wish there was a torrent for it because direct download is really slow for me:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> and this hapens with all the downloads related to linux distros or updates
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Just so you know, only every other xx.04 release is LTS. Odd-numbered years only last 9 months. (re @megatobg: I can stay on the 04 releases)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there is a torrent of the beta (re @megatobg: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> It already downloaded anyway
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Xubuntus new 20.04 wall is cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s on twitter
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1248521096472625154
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> all xubuntu wallpapers come from one of the team members and they are always nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcoem @xyz0192
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <xyz0192> Hi!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which ubuntu flavor are you testing today?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <xyz0192> Sadly, none
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> @philipz I'll test focal-MATE this evening or tomorrow - it's my inlaws laptop, they're running Trusty on it, so I'll go upgrading it to xenial->bionic->focal. I'm eagar to see what will fall apart. Good thing is that they don't have much software installed as they're using only web browser (firefox), and some video/music players.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Oh, do share us the experience and experiment 😁😁 (re @MrkiMike: @philipz I'll test focal-MATE this evening or tomorrow - it's my inlaws laptop, they're running Trusty on it, so I'll go upgrading it to xenial->bionic->focal. I'm eagar to see what will fall apart. Good thing is that they don't have much software installed as they're using only web browser (firefox), and some v
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Sounds like a long journey to do.. (re @MrkiMike: @philipz I'll test focal-MATE this evening or tomorrow - it's my inlaws laptop, they're running Trusty on it, so I'll go upgrading it to xenial->bionic->focal. I'm eagar to see what will fall apart. Good thing is that they don't have much software installed as they're using only web browser (firefox), and some video/music players.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @MrkiMike assume if you try to upgrade it, it will jump from trusty to bionic, skipping xenial (re @MrkiMike: @philipz I'll test focal-MATE this evening or tomorrow - it's my inlaws laptop, they're running Trusty on it, so I'll go upgrading it to xenial->bionic->focal. I'm eagar to see what will fall apart. Good thing is that they don't have much software installed as they're using 
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> We'll see. It's T420, with ssd, so should be ok.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Really? I don't think do-release-upgrade can do that. (re @philipz: @MrkiMike assume if you try to upgrade it, it will jump from trusty to bionic, skipping xenial)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> i installed the same app on 19.10 (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> @arnoldxxi: apt-cache doesnt find that package)
<lotuspsychje> @arnoldxxi: yeah think they might have removed it from repos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> what is the reason for that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hey lotuspsychje, how's the day going so far
<lotuspsychje> @arnoldxxi: i dont know, you might want to talk to the #ubuntu-release guys
<lotuspsychje> hey there philipz, all good on this side
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje, @arnoldxxi: Confirmed, nitroshare was removed. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nitroshare
<lotuspsychje> thank you Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: for more info: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=942777
<ubot5> Debian bug 942777 in src:nitroshare "nitroshare-nautilus: Please port to python3-nautlius" [Serious,Fixed]
<lotuspsychje> @arnoldxxi ^
<lotuspsychje> tnx Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> Wasn't ported to Python3 in time. This has happened with a lot of packages this cycle where people had over a decade to port to python3. Python2 is EOL.
<lotuspsychje> i see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Sounds good! (re @troyBORG: Ok.  I'm going to setup a VM and test it again.  I'll use the newiest daily from today)
<BloatHunter> did ubuntu auto upgrade conf just get moved and turned off to usr/share/unattended-upgrades ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Martin will be streaming fixing MATE Brisk Menu soon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKOzECd1OOE
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> sudo apt install discord
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> unable to find discord
<oerheks> discord is a snap >> https://snapcraft.io/discord
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Try "sudo snap install discord" (re @arnoldxxi: sudo apt install discord)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> why  I cant find alot of packages
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> thanks that works (re @Eickmeyer: Try "sudo snap install discord")
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> but why bot apt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> not
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> discord is closed-source and cannot be distributed via Ubuntu's repositories.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> Could some dev take a look at those below?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> I guess this one is real simple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1871295
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871295 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Live CD 20.04 don't set correct keyboard layout after ubiquity" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> This one is more complidoged and I am willingful to do new tests using recent iso.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> For some strange reason when doing apport against ubiquity I am redirected to this very old ticket:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/998492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998492 in Baltix "Fails to detect package download errors on architectures other than amd64" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> telegram also (re @Eickmeyer: discord is closed-source and cannot be distributed via Ubuntu's repositories.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> That one is for i386, which is not supported on 20.04, so no. (re @FabioLima: This one is more complidoged and I am willingful to do new tests using recent iso.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> For some strange reason when doing apport against ubiquity I am redirected to this very old ticket:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/998492)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998492 in Baltix "Fails to detect package download errors on architectures other than amd64" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I'm looking into triage on this one. (re @FabioLima: This one is more complidoged and I am willingful to do new tests using recent iso.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> For some strange reason when doing apport against ubiquity I am redirected to this very old ticket:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/998492)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> Thanks! 😉 (re @Eickmeyer: I'm looking into triage on this one.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I think it has something to do with the translations, which is fixed in a version of ubiquity sitting in the queue right now. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/473740247/ubiquity_20.04.10_source.changes (re @FabioLima: This one is more complidoged and I am willingful to do new tests using recent iso.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> For some strange reason when doing apport against ubiquity I am redirected to this very old ticket:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/998492)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998492 in Baltix "Fails to detect package download errors on architectures other than amd64" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> ^ Bad bot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> That's just the strange. I am doing a clean install of ubuntu 20.04 beta onto a new Dell Laptop (currently running 19.10) with nvidia graphics. I install it into an external USB SSD storage. It goes right well all the time and in the end show a failure message. Apport redirect to this ticket.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> Anyway after reboot, It looks fine with the installation. I tested pretty well. But I don't know if there's something malfunctional hidden. (re @Eickmeyer: That one is for i386, which is not supported on 20.04, so no.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> Fine! I will monitor this one and test when available! (re @Eickmeyer: I think it has something to do with the translations, which is fixed in a version of ubiquity sitting in the queue right now. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/473740247/ubiquity_20.04.10_source.changes)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I'm still trying to triage, because I'm not 100% sure on that.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> Ok! Any questions you can ask me.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @FabioLima Is the keyboard layout fine when you first start-up the live environment? Or does the situation present only after the installation (in the installed environment)?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> After installation (and during it) It is pretty fine. Correct keyboard!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> It only happens in Live CD. I choose the language, but gnome uses the wrong keyboard.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ok, in that case it's not ubiquity, it's livecd-root-fs. I'll fix the bug.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <FabioLima> Tnks!
<valorie> gads, it's almost impossible to read this channel with all the doubling/tripling/quadrupling of posts/partial posts
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz ^ Might need to fix the bot, it is indeed double-posting.
<valorie> <ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <-- this being so looooong does not help
<valorie> should be testbot [tg] or something
<Eickmeyer> Which is why, aside from dev work, Ubuntu Studio no longer uses Telegram.
<valorie> other bots don't do this
<valorie> I see Matrix doing it though
<valorie> esp. when people "edit" their posts
<valorie> so annoying
<valorie> but worse -- hard to make sense of
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I usually warn people not to edit their posts as it causes Matrix to double-post. Telegram just likes to multi-line, and then ubot5 picks-up all the links and decides to talk about them.
<valorie> bugbot is ok
<valorie> ubot5 seems a bit chatty
<ubot5> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> don't worry, I won't!
<valorie> lol
<Eickmeyer> No sign of intelligence there.
<valorie> heh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> double posting on telegram or irc? (re @Eickmeyer: @philipz ^ Might need to fix the bot, it is indeed double-posting.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @surveyor3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer bot is controlled/hosted by @popeydc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> IRC (re @philipz: double posting on telegram or irc?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> That explains a bit. j/k (re @philipz: @Eickmeyer bot is controlled/hosted by @popeydc)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> checked IRC but not seeing the doubles there (re @Eickmeyer: IRC)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> It only happens when someone replies to something and the original had a launchpad or other recognized bug link.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes telegram replies quote the original reply when shown on IRC and ubot5 will spit out the bug name again. that has been happening from the beginning, or am i missing something
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> A japanase youtube channel compared all ubuntu flavors, including cinnamon-remix and with other LM and KDE Neon as its ram
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> A japanase youtube channel compared all ubuntu flavors, including cinnamon-remix and with other LM and KDE Neon as its ram comparison (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And we placed pretty good. you leads can view the table and see where you rank. (most ram consumption on top)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and @tsimonq2 , you placed with least ram usage :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> dont really get how there is such a huge difference between task manager and screenfetch (re @ItzSwirlz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> and sometime screenfetch is larger than task manager. very strange
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i think task manager is neofetch
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> but ofc, task manager will leave behind extra stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> anyways, thats the rankings
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> honestly, for a mix of GNOME 3 and MATE, it placed pretty well.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> but i'll try in the future to limit the ram
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> idk how linux mint cinnamon gets so low
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Probably its in their mint packages (mintsystem, mintnanny, etc)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Is the DKSM exploit patched?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> What's the CVE #? (re @GalacticLion7: Is the DKSM exploit patched?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> As always (re @ItzSwirlz: and @tsimonq2 , you placed with least ram usage :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Is the DKMS exploit patched? (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> The reason I ask this is that as soon as I know that, the answer is extremely quick (re @tsimonq2: What's the CVE #?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Or, you could ask in #ubuntu-hardened on freenode
<BloatHunter> Americans should get 12h default
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Probably. File a feature request with GNOME?
<BloatHunter> Does the default gsetting com.ubuntu.touch gps true apply outside of ubuntu touch?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Probably not
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> Unlisted (re @tsimonq2: What's the CVE #?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Interesting, hm (re @GalacticLion7: Unlisted)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> /names
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> I can't tell from here if any of the Ubuntu Security Team folks are in IRC (*AHEM* :) ) but they might be able to answer that better
<BloatHunter> Ubuntu has a security team? Could've fooled me.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> It's a paid team of more than 10 people, yeah
<BloatHunter> I'm sure for ubuntu advantage core snap deploys or juju they are a wonderful baker's dozen
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> A lot of their work is seemingly invisible but there's a reason we get patches for stuff in Main super fast
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> And to their credit, one of the friendliest teams I've ever worked with
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-11
<BloatHunter> but here i am looking at a colord profile upload uri for a url that no longer exists, with a shared domain cert for some cringe birth hypnosis stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> That's very spontaneous and offtopic :P
<BloatHunter> motd-news is actually enabled in one of the core snaps
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Probably
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> I don't mean to seem disinterested but I genuinely don't know what useful feedback to give in your monologue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> *to your monologue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> If you spot a bug, feel free to shout though
<BloatHunter> i guess i just don't understand
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> You don't understand why motd is where it is, why time isn't 12h for Americans, or why Ubuntu has a security team? I'm a bit lost to be frank
<BloatHunter> why things are the way they are
<BloatHunter> i mean i don't get why people would even leave that much surface of attack by not making things conditional based on whats installed
<BloatHunter> i mean jesus, gstreamer still has firewire by default in good plugins
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> That's a good question for the security team, not the QA team
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> I understand why you're asking the questions you are and they're valid from my minimal investigation but you're in the wrong channel my friend
<BloatHunter> honestly i jsut don't want to signup to IRC because its 2020
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Then don't. It's a free country (from what I can tell you're American, and so am I)
<BloatHunter30> mumble still has the same bugs as it did in 18.04
<BloatHunter30> systemd is creating masks sometimes in directories above where they need to be
<BloatHunter30> apt is showing at random it seems nothing or arch tags from mirrors (i386/amd64 double lines or nothing). removing snapd doesn't remove the snap directory. snap remove doesn't support wildcards. snap remove sometimes leaves the dir behind (ie/core18)
<BloatHunter30> the nautilus file manager doesn't have a way to enable the terminal plugin visually even though its installed which makes it functionally bloat
<BloatHunter> The installer doesn't have a sense of speed priority, instead deferring to hardware or chance regarding default install drive. The obvious choice would be to select NVME over SATA SSD
<BloatHunter> Yaru dark theme doesn't apply to gksudo popups
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> I have a window+ubuntu dual boot pc.I tired to install Ubuntu Kylin desktop environment on my Ubuntu and now on booting ubuntu I'm struck on this screen. Can anyone help?:
<valorie> this channel is about testing
<valorie> use #ubuntu or the Kylin channel for user help
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <amit15334> Okay thankyou 😊
<valorie> or #ubuntu+1 if this is 20.04 beta
<valorie> does sound like a bug, for sure
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Did the older Ubuntu not have the cool new codename logo?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Like:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://cdn.statically.io/img/149366088.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Disco-Dingo.jpg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://cdn.statically.io/img/149366088.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/19.10-ermine-wallpaper.jpg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://cdn.statically.io/img/149366088.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/ubuntu-18.10-wallpaper-cuttlefish.jpg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Is this a new thing?  I was looking back at old code names and say "Ubuntu 15 10 Wily Werewolf"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Was hoping to see a cool werewolf design....
<BloatHunter> tried to add a gpg signed repo, it wouldn't update correctly to see the new packages. put link in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, dl key, apt-key, didn't work. disabling and enabling in synaptic worked
<valorie> the design team has been great, lately
<valorie> I liked the old ones too
<Dr8g0n> Was anyone able to look at / confirm the multitouch thingy? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1872076
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872076 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Multitouch gestures do not work on touchscreen in 20.04 X session" [Undecided,New]
<Dr8g0n> Filed another report for another issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1872177
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872177 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Launcher animation initially does NOT work (20.04-X Server)" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Dr8g0n: ok i confirmed your launcher bug, i can reproduce that
<dawnrazor73> regards
<lotuspsychje> welcome dawnrazor73
<dawnrazor73> Question: Testing 20.04 in a VM now, is it right that there is no shortcut to choose applictions?
<lotuspsychje> dawnrazor73: open dash with icons you mean?
<dawnrazor73> yes
<lotuspsychje> dawnrazor73: super + A
<dawnrazor73> works! but no button?
<lotuspsychje> dawnrazor73: you can change hotkeys combo in systemsettings
<dawnrazor73> It's a little bit confusing, because in first view you see nothing to choose the applications. In 16.04 and 18.04 you allways had a icon therefore...
<lotuspsychje> evolution dawnrazor73
<lotuspsychje> dawnrazor73: there is an classicmenu-indicator you can install if you want a 'classic' gnome menu with programs in your top panel
<dawnrazor73> yes, everthing allright, only wanna shar my impression.
<dawnrazor73> e lost
<dawnrazor73> vahe to rebbot..., by
<Dr8g0n> lotuspsychje - great thanks.... well actually, not so great but still thanks! :D ;)
<dawnrazor73> re
<dawnrazor73> hi, classicmenue-indicator is installed and set as a favorite, but shows no apllications. This should just be a remark...
<dawnrazor73> thx, for the information, sucess and good luck....
<dawnrazor73> bye
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> i just booted the beta release of lubuntu and i see this:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> is this new
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> It is new for this release.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> umm. they added so many new languages:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> i can see a few changes here hopefully the performance is better too:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> theres new bar too:
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu is based on lxqt now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> is it just me or the firefox logo is a bit warmer than before:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> ik its based on lxqt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> Hello, can I ask if this channel is just to show bugs or also can be used to make slight changes to the distro?
<lotuspsychje> @surveyor3: this channel is for QA 20.04 testing, where devs & testers meet, share bugs
<lotuspsychje> @surveyor3: as ubuntu user, you can help the community filing bugs (wishlists) too to improve ubuntu with a good idea
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I can tell 20.04 is slower than 19.10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> It's in a virtual machine so this might be the reason
<lotuspsychje> @megatobg: slower where/how ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> It feels slower than 19.10 on virtual machine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> But I like a few of the changes like bigger progress bar
<lotuspsychje> @megatobg: install or overall system smoothness?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Install
<lotuspsychje> yeah install looked slower to me too
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> lotuspsychje: to file a wishlist for Xubuntu is the same of filing a bug for Ubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Intresting it failed:
<lotuspsychje> @surveyor3: to file a bug to any flavour of ubuntu please use: ubuntu-bug packagename (from terminal)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> thank you!
<lotuspsychje> @surveyor3: after you filed the bug, you can ask an admin to change it to wishlist
<lotuspsychje> @surveyor3: also a good idea is to ask it first here, or in #xubuntu if your wish doesnt exist yet
<lotuspsychje> @megatobg: the installer is also a bit slower now, due the built-in integrity checker
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Oh OK
<lotuspsychje> @megatobg: if you didnt skip the test, time will increase
<lotuspsychje> specialy on a Hdd spinner
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I downloaded the iso yesterday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I have hdd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> On both of my laptops
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<lotuspsychje> @megatobg: yeah so, at logo boot, try F1 to textboot, then you will see ctrl+s to skip or not
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Ctrl + c
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> It was saying that
<lotuspsychje> sorry yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I hope it works this time
<lotuspsychje> if you dont skip, it will auto scan media
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I'm thinkink it's because I created /boot partition and maybe that's why
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> why kind of enhancement/wishlist were you looking to suggest? (re @surveyor3: lotuspsychje: to file a wishlist for Xubuntu is the same of filing a bug for Ubuntu?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> @philipz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> Some simple ones, like writing "menu" on the menu alongside the icon or using the shortcut "SUPER" to call the menu. Other more profound and controverse like considering to ditch Ristretto and use EyeOfMate or EyeOfGnome or gThumb. That's because Ristretto lacks on some really really basic features like being able to print the image you are visualizing.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> @philipz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> Some simple ones, like writing "Menu" on the menu alongside the icon or using the shortcut "SUPER" to call the menu. Other more profound and controverse like considering to ditch Ristretto and use EyeOfMate or EyeOfGnome or gThumb. That's because Ristretto lacks on some really really basic features like being able to print the image you are visualizing. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> Also changing the default grey wallper
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> 😅
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> writing menu next to the menu icon isn't necessary these days, like it used to be. super to call the menu is something repeatedly suggested, but there is a bug in xorg that causes it not to be implemented. i was going to suggest the same of replacing ristretto with gthumb for the same reasons, but ristretto is an xfce component app. the grey wallpaper is only a placeholder while the
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Some simple ones, like writing "Menu" on the menu alongside the icon or using the shortcut "SUPER" to call the menu. Other more profound and controverse like considering to ditch Ristretto and use EyeOfMate or EyeOfGnome or gThumb. That's because Ristretto lacks on some really really basic features like being able to print the image you are visualizing.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here is the super key bug - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7845
<ubot5> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7845 in General "Shortcuts are started when keys are pressed, not when they are released." [Minor,Assigned]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> Good, my main problem is especially with Ristretto
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oy. considering streaming UC development. Don't know if it's a video thats 'for kids' or not for 'kids' (YouTube). 🤔
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well i'd suggest you signup for the ML and email your suggestion for the replacement - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel (re @surveyor3: Good, my main problem is especially with Ristretto)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i just always put 'not for kids' (re @ItzSwirlz: oy. considering streaming UC development. Don't know if it's a video thats 'for kids' or not for 'kids' (YouTube). 🤔)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> better anyways (re @philipz: i just always put 'not for kids')
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it won't show up on yt kids then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Not like it's an entertaining audience
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> A bit O.T.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <surveyor3> Due to Coronavirus a lot of people are forced to use old, slow Windows laptop. So even though I don't use anymore on my computer Xfce I was looking for a distro simple enough to make it install to them without making many changes. So the Ristretto problem is not that ristretto, wich means little in italian (can't resist to this pun).  Also there are some people here that are sendi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @surveyor3 yep we have people in the US and Canada donating laptops which Xubuntu gets installed on for kids staying at home, and that definitely is great.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @PhenoLand @fnaufel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <PhenoLand> @philipz Hi! Where can I find a guide for beginner testers? I'm interested in the process of how to test ubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can check the ubuntu announcement here https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/testing-ubuntu-20-04-lts-official-ubuntu-flavors/14053
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sorry thats an older link
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here is the one https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-testing-week/15043
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> @PhenoLand: see also the bug procedure ^
<lotuspsychje> @PhenoLand: its reccomended before filing bugs, to ask or search existing bugs, maybe the volunteers might already file one before you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> sudo apt install spotify not found
<lotuspsychje> sudo snap install spotify
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> It's available as a Snap. IIRC it can't be distributed in the main repos.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I might get the Lumina ISO out by tuesday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> im trying to find anyone who has successfully set up an openvpn connection in 20.04 using the network manager? im still trying to ascertain if its a general bug, or unique to my setup
<BloatHunter> Did you know gedit has 2000 undo operations by default?
<BloatHunter> In 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I'd like to see the gedit/Kate editors get to be as powerful as VS Code. I'm all for being able to develop and publish using nothing but what the OS came with or what can be installed from the universe only.
<BloatHunter> I'd like to see gedit get as powerful as ElementaryOS's editor at this point
<BloatHunter> The bar isn't high.
<BloatHunter> Gedit settings in 20.04 are infuriating. tab size 8 and not using spaces? Surely that's insane. The graphite default color scheme in 20.04 makes it so you can't even see the highlighted texted line text
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> How does gedit compare with Kate? Kate is almost good enough, and I often open App.js files in folders other than the one I'm working on so I don't get confused. Kate zooms on hover on the mini-map, which is really cool and VS Code doesn't do that out of the box.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Who here is itsfoss2 on Reddit?
<BloatHunter> No auto save by default either.
<BloatHunter> Kate is better but Qt is bloat by default unless you also run a browser that uses Qt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I see. I'll have to see how well I can get 20.04 to work on old laptops. I have a Pentium 4 laptop that can't run 64-bit lol. I have an K-18.04-x86 USB plugged into it lol.
<BloatHunter> 20.04 is 64bit
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Does anyone here have experience installing from a USB/DVD to a very fast USB 3.0 drive in order to boot around an embedded OS on eMMC? I want to boot my wife's Flex 11 to Ubuntu, but I don't want to touch the stock OS.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Like I said, the old Dell had to go with 18.04-x86, but it works. (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <BloatHunter> 20.04 is 64bit)
<BloatHunter> The energy usage of a P4 will eclipse the cost of an SBC or used thin client in a matter of months.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> There's absolutely no way around the tabs v spaces thing. Doesn't matter the default because no matter what, people will always choose the "wrong" one.
<BloatHunter> there is, have a default with exceptions per language
<BloatHunter> you don't want spaced in sh because of <<-
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Right, well the default doesn't particularly matter. It's not going to be consistent for every project/task or even user.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> What sounds sensible in regards to tabs v space for one person won't be the same for someone else. It's a setting that people will need or want to change no matter which is defaulted.
<BloatHunter> X is hard, so lets make Y the worst of all possible options
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> No, that's not it.
<BloatHunter> No, i mean, for sh it is literally against the language conventions and features
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Okay and the assumption that everything done in Gedit is sh, right?
<BloatHunter> Start with a breadcrumb before taking on the loaf
<BloatHunter> No, but per language highlighting and coloring are already done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Can we stay on topic, please?
<BloatHunter> US timezones should auto trigger 12h clock
<Eickmeyer> BloatHunter: This is the second time you've brought that up in the past 24 hours. Have you filed a bug report/feature request yet?
<mouloud[m]> Hello, I found a security bug in 18.04, where should I report it?
<Eickmeyer> mouloud[m]: Describe the bug, I'll tell you how to report it.
<mouloud[m]> It allows to access the desktop of an user without password
<Eickmeyer> mouloud[m]: How?
<mouloud[m]> I will not tell you how
<mouloud[m]> on this channel at least nor in private, I consider that rather a sensitive issue.
<Eickmeyer> mouloud[m]: Then how are you going to tell anyone else?
<mouloud[m]> Give me an legit email, I will explain
<Eickmeyer> I'm not giving out my email randomly.
<mouloud[m]> I am not giving hacks randomly
<Eickmeyer> Ok. Join #ubuntu-hardened on freenode, that's where the security team is.
<BloatHunter> Disable all the login auth options in gsettings from guest /s
<BloatHunter> There's a certain irony here in the guy not giving you his email, mou. In order to file the bug you would have to give ubuntu / launchpad your email.
<mouloud[m]> I am used to security mailling list with only trusted people in there
<mouloud[m]> so far, I did not find such an email on ubuntu website, I filled the contact form, tho.
<Eickmeyer> Then why did you come here?
<BloatHunter> He's trying to improve the quality?
<Eickmeyer> mouloud[m]: This is for testing collaboration.
<mouloud[m]> I will test the daily, and report back.
<BloatHunter> the other ones require registration...
<Eickmeyer> mouloud[m]: Don't report bugs here. You can talk about issues here and where to go to report them, but this is not the place to report bugs.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-12
<ItzSwirlz> @handsome_feng It looks like the new changes/fixes are going very well. I now feel glad I reported those bugs. Tomorrow (4/12 EST) I'll test it out.
<handsome_feng> ItzSwirlz: Thanks a lot! (Although you left, :) )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Happy Easter everyone! 🐰
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Happy Easter
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is Kylin building right now?
<Ravi1> Hi Everyone
<Ravi1> I've been reading and searching on web if I can contribute to testing of ubuntu in any way
<Ravi1> but I could not find or understand where to start and what to start with
<Ravi1> can someone help me on that?
<lotuspsychje> Ravi1: start here: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-testing-week/15043
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Ravi1 see also
<ubot5> Ravi1 see also: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ravi1> Thank for the info
<lotuspsychje> Ravi1: if you find a bug, we advice to first ask your issue here or #ubuntu+1 maybe other volunteers already filed the bug before you and can pass you the bug ID
<Ravi1> How and where can I take a look at the automation tests?
<Ravi1> Sure @lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Ravi1: what did you mean with automation?
<Ravi1> lotuspsychje: Are there any automation tests that I can take a look at and possibly contribute to?
<lotuspsychje> ah not sure of that sorry, im more the manual bug hunter myself
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | Ravi1 maybe more methods here
<ubot5> Ravi1 maybe more methods here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Ravi1> lotuspsychje:So To start of with I took the install test of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx to help the community too Ravi1
<Ravi1> How do you guys do it?Everytime do you download the 2+Gb iso and install it and check?
<lotuspsychje> Ravi1: we have several kinds of testers, testers that install 20.04 from the start of release and keep system up to date, other users download a new daily when they want, and physical install or VM
<lotuspsychje> we also have testers coming from other releases/upgrade
<Ravi1> So Can I just install a virtual box and test it inside it?
<lotuspsychje> sure thing
<Ravi1> ok
<lotuspsychje> Ravi1: from a VM not every bug would be valid, but you can surely test a lot of things virtual
<Ravi1> lotuspsychje:I only have one physical machine which is my primary machine too So I don't directly want to install a daily build
<lotuspsychje> i understand Ravi1
<Ravi1> lotuspsychje:thank you for the help.
<lotuspsychje> welcome Ravi1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hahahaha @Eickmeyer https://www.cinnamon-look.org/p/1374622/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> looking for cinnamon themes for extras lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> How to help ubuntu translation, preferably translating the command "man" to Portuguese BR
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Give me a minute to try to see who maintains the portugese language pack (re @kinder_rk: How to help ubuntu translation, preferably translating the command "man" to Portuguese BR)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Two etters that symbolize portugeste?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> pt?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/language-pack-pt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Do some research here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> core developers maintain-you can submit bugs and work with them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No problem.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Wooooooow. (re @ItzSwirlz: hahahaha @Eickmeyer https://www.cinnamon-look.org/p/1374622/)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No, I just find it funny how they tried to replidoge Studio XFCE themes in Cinnamon (re @Eickmeyer: Wooooooow.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> By basically just taking the wallpaper
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And trying to make a theme out of it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> They could've saved a lot of energy and used Materia.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They also could get a lesson in giving credit to the owners
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Seriously. That image is licensed CC-BY-SA, meaning they broke the license.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> pfft
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> True
<lotuspsychje> welcome josefvin
<ItzSwirlz> @handsome_feng Well it looks like I'm having some enabling language support issues. Clicked English, United States and nothing happens-can't find any Accept button of any sorts, and I just can't seem to change it-which package would you like me to file a bug under?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Aleskrv> Felices Pascuas gente (Happy Easter people) (re @Zachariah: Happy Easter everyone! 🐰)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> The snap store prompts me that there's an update for my BIOS, but the update just silently fails. 🤔 What would you say, how should I proceed? Switch to the snap stores beta channel to retry or try with the gnome-software DEB version?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> rip adapta theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Development of the Adapta GTK theme has completely ended.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Turn to Archived state.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> -Github readme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @Aleskrv Rafael Jesús @Yosoyoswi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe file it with gnome-software, like this one https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/issues/341 (re @Benedikt: The snap store prompts me that there's an update for my BIOS, but the update just silently fails. 🤔 What would you say, how should I proceed? Switch to the snap stores beta channel to retry or try with the gnome-software DEB version?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> but do check first if the gnome software DEB also fails at it, so you know its not a snap store issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Aleskrv> Thank you for the welcome (re @philipz: welcome @Aleskrv Rafael Jesús @Yosoyoswi)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which flavor are you testing today?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> @philipz Okay, so file against upstream if the bug is in there too. Thank you!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Aleskrv> Buenas gente!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Benedikt i file most of my bugs upstream with xfce, as there are only a few that are xubuntu specific
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> @philipz That's good to know! Thank you! :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Aleskrv> I'm testing Ubuntu mate in a old laptop Dell from 2008. I upgrade the ram up 4gb and now is upgrading. I don't know if the NVidia driver is better than the xorg. I try to see what happen with both in gaming and browsing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Aleskrv> Sorry if my English is bad.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Aleskrv> And trying Ubuntu mate 18 and the beta 20.04 (re @Aleskrv: I'm testing Ubuntu mate in a old laptop Dell from 2008. I upgrade the ram up 4gb and now is upgrading. I don't know if the NVidia driver is better than the xorg. I try to see what happen with both in gaming and browsing)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> @philipz Oh, interesting, it seems to be a Snap Store issue! Gnome Software correctly prompts me to reboot to finish up the firmware install. So then I'll file against the snap store on launchpad, right?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Aleskrv hope it turns out well. you english isn't that bad 😉
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Aleskrv> Thanks! 😄 (re @philipz: @Aleskrv hope it turns out well. you english isn't that bad 😉)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Benedikt yep. not sure which package it would be against.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe file it here - https://snapcraft.io/snap-store:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Hm, when I click on "Contact Canonical" it takes me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> So I guess I'll file there. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep that looks like it :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so 'ubuntu-bug snap-store' from the terminal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Oh, I'm entering it manually. Is that a problem?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well it wouldn't bring in all the system info, which could help them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Alrighty :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Should I also link the gnome gitlab bug?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no that bug isnt related to your issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was just an example of others reporting such bugs upstream
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Ah, okay! I thought it was related.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Thank you Yousuf, I think I'm good to go. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> PS: I couldn't use ubuntu-bug after all, as it doesn't work for snap packages (yet?). Bug is filed however: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapstore/+bug/1872334
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872334 in Snap Store "BIOS update doesn't prompt for reboot, silently fails" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh yes, snapstore isnt a DEB :D (re @Benedikt: PS: I couldn't use ubuntu-bug after all, as it doesn't work for snap packages (yet?). Bug is filed however: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapstore/+bug/1872334)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872334 in Snap Store "BIOS update doesn't prompt for reboot, silently fails" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> 🤷🏼‍♂️🤷🏼‍♂️😂
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> some PR for deepin - https://twitter.com/LinuxAndUbuntu/status/1249411996342276096
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Nice! I hope soon I get that kind of PR
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @KaiLoveLinux how is ubuntumina going :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @philipz We will see in two minutes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I hope this works:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> *sad music plays*:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> let's see what I come up with as a solution
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> WAIT I KNOW WHAT I DID WRONG... I forgot the *simple* thing I had to do first
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you should ideally do setup zsync for people to easily update the ISO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I will try, that seems like a great idea. I just am exhausted and will do it in an hour (re @philipz: you should ideally do setup zsync for people to easily update the ISO)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> apperently more important things to do (/s):
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> seriously
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i have no idea what your method of building iso's is, but it's clearly trash.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> for those who don't know what im referring too,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://twitter.com/UbuntuLumina/status/1249423972459937793
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://twitter.com/m_wimpress/status/1249427107480055809
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Swinging over
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @gupguppy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <gupguppy> hello! happy easter y'all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <gupguppy> I was wondering if it's too late to submit any paper cut bugs? like for minor issues regarding icon symbols or outdated graphics that could easily be fixed
<valorie> it is not too late
<valorie> file bugs and link them on the qatracker
<valorie> if you have a patch, even better!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <gupguppy> nice! thanks for the clarifidogion
